# Tilton Equipment no longer Distributing Jonsered Equipment



## WetGunPowder (Jan 2, 2013)

Any word on this rumor?


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

I have not heard, but would probably be a good thing for Jonsered.


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 2, 2013)

Fish said:


> I have not heard, but would probably be a good thing for Jonsered.



I agree. I would be interested in selling Jonsered again if Tilton is out of the picture.

Later
Dan


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe Tiltons contract (distribution rights?) is out, and Husky is reorganising Jonsered distribution accordingly?

This is just a thought, I don't really know anything about it. 

One negative result of it could be that the time of Jonsered branded Tsumura bars may be at an end....


----------



## spike60 (Jan 2, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Any word on this rumor?



What did you hear, and from who?


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> I agree. I would be interested in selling Jonsered again if Tilton is out of the picture.
> 
> Later
> Dan



Yeah, me too!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> I agree. I would be interested in selling Jonsered again if Tilton is out of the picture.
> 
> Later
> Dan



Long Time No Chat!!! How you been???????


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 3, 2013)

The Tilton Equipment website no longer lists Jonsered as one of it's product lines.
I don't know if it means anything, just an observation.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 3, 2013)

Tilton's product page has indeed lost one brand:



Tilton Equipment :: Product Lines


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 3, 2013)

Spike 60-Any insight on this?


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2013)

I tried being a Jonsered dealer in the early nineties, and became a "Tilton" dealer then.

It was obvious back then that the brand was going nowhere, how this silly setup endured after the other corporation's buyouts, I'll never know.

I always tried to talk to reps at the Expo, but they don't listen to anyone below the dist. sector.....


----------



## spike60 (Jan 3, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Spike 60-Any insight on this?




Well..............................kinda sorta. I pretty much know the whole deal here, but not necessarily the timetable. So, most I can say is "stay tuned". There is a story here, but I can't be the guy to break it. And, things could always change. Once the cat is out of the bag I'll share what I know. Suffice to say that IMO all is good, and will get better for us Jonny fans. I'd rather not have this thread take on a life of it's own and generate a lot of inaccurate conclusions.

What I will share is this: Today, I ordered some 2255 parts from "another source". That wasn't possible a short time ago. I also found product codes and pricing for the 2258. (2260 wasn't there yet). There's obviously a lot to be read between the lines there, but like I said, stay tuned. 
:msp_smile:


----------



## zogger (Jan 4, 2013)

Bound to be someplace else able to do a better job. I have seen a grand total of one jonsered in my life, and that was in the 70s (it ran OK, but I dont recall the model, was a friends saw.)


----------



## Philbert (Jan 4, 2013)

Subscribing to stay in the loop.

Weren't there different distributors for the East and West sides of the USA? All one now?

Philbert


----------



## young (Jan 4, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Well..............................kinda sorta. I pretty much know the whole deal here, but not necessarily the timetable. So, most I can say is "stay tuned". There is a story here, but I can't be the guy to break it. And, things could always change. Once the cat is out of the bag I'll share what I know. Suffice to say that IMO all is good, and will get better for us Jonny fans. I'd rather not have this thread take on a life of it's own and generate a lot of inaccurate conclusions.
> 
> What I will share is this: Today, I ordered some 2255 parts from "another source". That wasn't possible a short time ago. I also found product codes and pricing for the 2258. (2260 wasn't there yet). There's obviously a lot to be read between the lines there, but like I said, stay tuned.
> :msp_smile:



sounds like husky is be taking over the distribution of the red saws to me. now it might not be impossible for east coast dealers to order up some wrap model red saws.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Jan 4, 2013)

likely they'll go the way they did in Australia, cant buy Jreds of the shelf anywhere anymore, there's no Jred dealers there all turned full blown Husky dealers Now. been that way for years now, might find old stock for sale somewhere on the Back shelf, unlikely tho in OZ. you can still get parts threw a Husky dealer, but there closed down the sale of Jreds saws In Australia . http://www.jonsered.com/au/


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> The Tilton Equipment website no longer lists Jonsered as one of it's product lines.
> I don't know if it means anything, just an observation.



I don't think I was too far off, when I suggested that Tilton's distribution rights may have come to an end.

My guess is that Husky is taking over themselves, and likely will do a better job in the future than Tilton did.....:msp_smile:


----------



## Cbird14 (Jan 4, 2013)

i hope ur right 'troll


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

young said:


> sounds like husky is be taking over the distribution of the red saws to me. now it might not be impossible for east coast dealers to order up some wrap model red saws.



Wrap handle (with or without heating) is in the 2260 IPL.....


----------



## Philbert (Jan 4, 2013)

I contacted 2, local Jonsered dealers today. First they heard of it (or were willing to say).

Philbert


----------



## woods works (Jan 4, 2013)

As a "small time" jonsered dealer----We'll be the last to know----

( had a feelling this was coming )


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 4, 2013)

woods works said:


> As a "small time" jonsered dealer----We'll be the last to know----
> 
> ( had a feelling this was coming )



It doesn't look like any dealer has any *official* info yet, from Tilton, but the Jonsered brand is gone from their web-site....


----------



## Philbert (Jan 5, 2013)

(Assuming this is true . . .) Tilton will continue to be an important player in this market: Total, Tecomec, etc. That includes a lot of the common products we see: grinders, file guides, bars, etc. They may also be a non-exclusive distributor for some other, related lines. 

I'm a little worried for our area Jonsered rep who is a long time veteran in this industry and a good guy. Hope guys like him don't fall through the gaps in any change-overs. I hope that shops that have invested in the brand can also keep the line, or at least still get parts for their customers who have also invested in these saws.

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

Philbert said:


> (Assuming this is true . . .) Tilton will continue to be an important player in this market: Total, Tecomec, etc. That includes a lot of the common products we see: grinders, file guides, bars, etc. They may also be a non-exclusive distributor for some other, related lines.
> 
> I'm a little worried for our area Jonsered rep who is a long time veteran in this industry and a good guy. Hope guys like him don't fall through the gaps in any change-overs. I hope that shops that have invested in the brand can also keep the line, or at least still get parts for their customers who have also invested in these saws.
> 
> Philbert



I share your concern about that, and hope that Husky won't cut guys like that off - likely not! What happens to the rest of their product line when Tilton is out of the picture may be a different story....


----------



## timmcat (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll put two rumors out there just to stir the pot, 1st, about a year ago at the Canadian power equipment expo the husky rep said that US sales of Jonsered will be direct just like husky, but didn't have any specific info about the dealer network. 2cnd and more recently I heard husky is pulling out of TSC and putting Jred in its place. Either way I'll be looking at Stihl as I have a close neighbor dealer that has the full line of husky.


----------



## timmcat (Jan 5, 2013)

Tilton still has all of the Jred info on their dealer site, dont know for how long.


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 5, 2013)

I sent a few forms and emails to Jonsered stating that I was interested in becoming a dealer again if Tilton was out of the picture. I will let you know if I ever get a reply.

Later
Dan


----------



## spike60 (Jan 5, 2013)

OK, it's official. 

More to come...........


----------



## spike60 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tilton dropped the hammer on their reps last night; they are done as of this coming Thu. Some good guys there and I feel bad for them. A letter from Tilton is on the way to Jonsered dealers. Guys in New England might see it today. I haven't seen it yet, but I'm told Tilton will sell what they have in stock, both parts and saws til Feb. 15. Husky will also contact dealers soon. Pretty easy for guys like me that have both brands; it will just be something else I can order. Everyone else will have to sign up; shouldn't be a big deal. 

All product codes and pricing are in the system, but are not yet available to ship. Don't have a date on that yet. They still have some of what we would have to consider "outgoing" models like 2159's and 2153's, and I'm hoping there might be some deals on them. (Just hoping, I have no info). The 2258 is in the system, so we are finally going to see some of the new AT models in Red. I have no info on what/when we will see the other stuff such as the 2260 and 2253.


----------



## dancan (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like good news for you guys south of the border , Congrats !


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 5, 2013)

Will this be anything like the Echo/ Shindaiwa merger where all the Echo dealers
were offered Shindaiwa, and Shindaiwa dealers offered Echo?

Just curious what it means for the two local Jonsered dealers who aren't Husky dealers.


----------



## PB (Jan 5, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Tilton dropped the hammer on their reps last night; they are done as of this coming Thu. Some good guys there and I feel bad for them. A letter from Tilton is on the way to Jonsered dealers. Guys in New England might see it today. I haven't seen it yet, but I'm told Tilton will sell what they have in stock, both parts and saws til Feb. 15. Husky will also contact dealers soon. Pretty easy for guys like me that have both brands; it will just be something else I can order. Everyone else will have to sign up; shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> All product codes and pricing are in the system, but are not yet available to ship. Don't have a date on that yet. They still have some of what we would have to consider "outgoing" models like 2159's and 2153's, and I'm hoping there might be some deals on them. (Just hoping, I have no info). The 2258 is in the system, so we are finally going to see some of the new AT models in Red. I have no info on what/when we will see the other stuff such as the 2260 and 2253.



You said this should be good for Jonsered fans. I clearly have no idea how the supply channels/distributions works for ***. Could you tell us why this is a good thing, or should be? Is it good for the dealer, consumer, or both? Just curious because I am ignorant to things like this.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 5, 2013)

timmcat said:


> . . . I heard husky is pulling out of TSC and putting Jred in its place. . . .



The Husqvarna group needs to do some straightening out of its many lines. They need to decide which are 'Pro' lines; which are only going to be sold through servicing dealers; which can be sold mail order or big box stores; etc. It's pretty confusing for the consumer as is, and actually slightly deceptive when they sell a saw as a 'Husqvarna' and it's really another brand in orange dress.

They certainly have enough brands to differentiate. Heck, they could give Home Depot, or Lowes, or TSC (etc.) 'exclusive' lines if they want to, aside from the private labeling they do for Sears / Craftsman.

As for the Husqvarna / Jonsered thing, they also need to decide if these are really going to be 2, distinct lines of saws, or go the way of General Motors (Chevy/Pontiac/Buick/Oldsmobile) where for many years the differences were just cosmetic.

Philbert

Husqvarna Group Brands
Husqvarna, Jonsered, McCulloch, Poulan, PoulanPro, WeedEater, Gardena, Diamant Boart, Dixon, Bluebird, Flymo, Klippo and Zenoah (others? some brand names they own but not currently using?)



> (Edited/Snippets combined from company web pages.) In North America the greater part of sales to consumers are channeled through major retailers such as Sears, Lowe’s, Walmart and Home Depot.
> 
> Husqvarna-branded products are sold mainly through dealers, i.e. small independent retailers who also offer technical service. The main end-users for this brand are professional garden/landscape maintenance companies as well as municipalities and institutions.
> 
> ...


----------



## spike60 (Jan 5, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Will this be anything like the Echo/ Shindaiwa merger where all the Echo dealers
> were offered Shindaiwa, and Shindaiwa dealers offered Echo?
> 
> Just curious what it means for the two local Jonsered dealers who aren't Husky dealers.



It's my understanding that they will be buying Jonsered from Husky. It won't be a case where eveyone gets both lines though. I will because I've already got them. As soon as those product numbers go live, I'll be placing one huge Jonsered order.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 5, 2013)

PB said:


> You said this should be good for Jonsered fans. I clearly have no idea how the supply channels/distributions works for ***. Could you tell us why this is a good thing, or should be? Is it good for the dealer, consumer, or both? Just curious because I am ignorant to things like this.



No more waiting 2 years for the Jonny version of every new Husky. 

Dealers will have longer terms than from Tilton. They'll be able to stock more product and look like a real store. 

The brand was doing a slow fade and needs some life breathed into it. Some markets have remained strong, but in many others Jonsered has all but vanished. IMO this is more a case of rescuing the brand from oblivion. 

Possible negatives........

My guess is the small, part time, out of the house dealers won't be invited to the party. They are going to want real businesses. Not a guy who works all day and then runs a shop out of his garage in the evening. 

While the parts situation is already sketchy on older models, you have to wonder how many of the older parts Husky will decide to catelog. So, that situation might get worse.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 5, 2013)

Philbert said:


> They certainly have enough brands to differentiate. Heck, they could give Home Depot, or Lowes, or TSC (etc.) 'exclusive' lines if they want to, aside from the private labeling they do for Sears / Craftsman.
> )



Yup! You're right on target. Did you attend the meetings??????? :msp_wink:

Jonsered consumer models, 2255 and down, will replace Husky in TSC, with Husky units staying in Lowes. The brand needs exposure desperately, so this is not a bad deal for me, and should be the same for most guys. Most other dealers I know do far better with the pro stuff than the homeowner models. 

The pro models are all still in the system: 2166, 2172, 2188, 2153 and the new 2258, including full wrap and WH models on some. I don't see them turning this into a consumer only line at all.


----------



## PB (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Spike.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 5, 2013)

Just a couple of questions from an outsider looking in. First, why does Jonsered exist if Husqvarna covers all the models. Second, what percentage of the global chainsaw market belongs to Josered? Third, are there places in the free world where Stihl and Husqvarna don't dominate the commercial market? Fourth and lastly, how come neither Russia nor China have entered the chainsaw market in the USA and flooded the market?


----------



## PB (Jan 5, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Just a couple of questions from an outsider looking in. First, why does Jonsered exist if Husqvarna covers all the models.



Not an expert, but will give my .02 anyways.  If Jonsered goes away, it is not guaranteed that all those customers will go to Husky. They could lose customers to Stihl or even Dolmar. Same reason there is GMC. It gives you more dealers where there is a strong history of a brand. 



> Second, what percentage of the global chainsaw market belongs to Josered?



No idea, but is has to be pretty low but probably above Dolmar.



> Third, are there places in the free world where Stihl and Husqvarna don't dominate the commercial market?



Entire countries? No. There is strong regional sales for the Jonsered brand, even in the US. I see just as many Jonsered saws here in Maine as Stihl. Here in the US, Jonsered has a strong following in the northeast and great lakes region. On a worldwide scale it is not that significant, but it is still a large market share that would be foolish to give up.



> Fourth and lastly, how come neither Russia nor China have entered the chainsaw market in the USA and flooded the market?



Quality and brand reputation.


Just my .02.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 5, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Just a couple of questions from an outsider looking in. First, why does Jonsered exist if Husqvarna covers all the models. Second, what percentage of the global chainsaw market belongs to Josered? Third, are there places in the free world where Stihl and Husqvarna don't dominate the commercial market? Fourth and lastly, how come neither Russia nor China have entered the chainsaw market in the USA and flooded the market?



PB did a pretty good job but I will chime in. 

1. We have to think back to the creation of Jonsered. It was originally a separate company with unique models. Following the acquisition by whatever the husqvarna conglomerate was back when, the husqvarna models were folded into the jonsered line. The jonsered brand still has a strong following in some areas, and certainly with some users. Some people don't openly acknowledge or don't know that they are internally all but identical to husqvarna, at best they may admit some sort of collaboration or similarity. 

In many places, you have a Stihl dealer, a husqvarna dealer, and then a more "off" or "smaller" brand dealer. At least locally here I do. Some echo, some jonsered, maybe some dolmar, shindaiwa...smaller lines. If you get rid of jonsered, husqvarna loses that shelf space in all those dealers. Nobody is going to want to open up a husqvarna dealer right next to a husqvarna dealer. More dealers in the same place is a good thing. 

2. Normally industry market share is closely guarded--maybe bob can chime in with something that's been presented at a trade show. The closest thing I have seen, which was a preference poll, rather than a sales poll, showed the following results: 

_"With over 3,100 votes cast, Husqvarna was the chain saw of choice as voted on by About Forestry readers. Here are the percentages preferred and ranked by brand of saw through October, 2001:
Husqvarna - 41%; Stihl - 40%; Jonsered - 7%; Echo - 4%; All others - 8%

As you can see, voting for a favorite saw is extremely close when separating between first and second place brands. Husqvarna and Stihl are by far the most popular saws in America."_

Very imprecise, from a website, and it's preference, not sales. But maybe this gives SOME idea. 

3. Not sure. Probably. I imagine with how big EFCO/EMAK is it must be pretty popular in southern europe like italy.

4. The russian designs that I have seen have been fairly archaic. In that WLC there was some eastern european saw and there was literally one participant who had them. Presumably they are technically inferior. Regarding the chinese, there certainly are various saws manufactured in china for sale and in operation--even stihl and husky have plants there. The chinese brands that I have seen are largely copies of other designs. They cant bring in a blatant copy of a stihl or husqvarna or dolmar saw and sell it here--they will be subject to patent, trademark, etc. At this point in time you have to really have your #### together to meet EPA and safety requirements--most of the chinese designed and chinese manufactured goods probably cant do this. 

There are some cases of chinese manufactured goods as a brand gaining ground in the US. If you look at LIUGONG loaders, they have been able to gain some buyers because they are basically 1/2 the price of a Deere or Cat machine. Not great for a quarry, but some say they are OK for snow.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Husqvarna Group Brands
> Husqvarna, Jonsered, McCulloch, Poulan, PoulanPro, WeedEater, Gardena, Diamant Boart, Dixon, Bluebird, Flymo, Klippo and Zenoah (others? some brand names they own but not currently using?)



The Partner brand still is "active", but likely on the way out(?) - and I assume they still have the Pioneer rights.

Zenoah is branded as Redmax in the US.


----------



## hamish (Jan 5, 2013)

Up here in Canada we got rid of the Jonsered middle man distributor (Buccaneer Industries) well over 10 years ago. It was a win for both Jonsered and Husqvarna dealers alike, not to mention the consumer.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

PB said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jonsered is strongest in Scandinavia, and the parts of the US you mentioned. I doubt it would be wise by Husky to remove the brand from those areas, like you said.
It is what Husky describes as a "tactical brand".


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 5, 2013)

In my little neck of the woods, Jonsered is king, but Husky has been closing the gap in recent years. Stihl is a distant third. Most loggers, homeowners, and dealers for that matter, don't know that Husky's and Jonesy's are the same. I have a small but loyal local following who have been begging me to get a Jonsered dealership, but they don't understand that just because the local one is bad, doesn't mean they will let another one open up 5 miles away. That guy may be in trouble.


----------



## thumper440 (Jan 5, 2013)

im a jonsered owner,,i buy one a year. i will not buy husqvarna if jonsered is discontinued here. i will go back to an axe! i choose jonsered over husky because this local husqvarna dealer is crap! i mean bad service, bad prices and worse warranty. hope husky thinks this thru very good. gm would suffer terribly from discontinuing gmc even though there models are alike . same in this situation.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 5, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> PB did a pretty good job but I will chime in.
> 
> 1. We have to think back to the creation of Jonsered. It was originally a separate company with unique models. Following the acquisition by whatever the husqvarna conglomerate was back when, the husqvarna models were folded into the jonsered line. The jonsered brand still has a strong following in some areas, and certainly with some users. Some people don't openly acknowledge or don't know that they are internally all but identical to husqvarna, at best they may admit some sort of collaboration or similarity.
> 
> ...




LOL!! Well the poll may be only a preference poll..but it tells a story that corporate likes to see.....Husky 41%....Stihl 40%...Jonsered 7%......that means that since Husky and Jonsered share the same corporate parents......combined totals 48%........8 percentage points ahead of the best competition.....that looks good at the board table....but it takes Jonsered to make it happen....and some people like Jonsereds better that all the others...........I believe you would see Jonsered rise in sales if the distribution was better...used to be 6-7 dealers around here in the 70's.....now only 1..... 25 miles away and they don't stock much of anything....once they were King around here .....nobody ever heard of Husky or Stihl....just Mac, Homelite, Lombard, Pioneer, Partner....and Jonsereds....


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

After 30 years or so, no one here has ever heard of Jonsered, except that one guy from GA.....


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

Kind of the same reason that no one else has heard of the dist. Sunbelt!!!!

They had too many idiots picking up their phones for way too long!!!!!!!!!!

If you have customers on the phone, you do not come up with reasons for them to hang up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 5, 2013)

Fish said:


> After 30 years or so, no one here has ever heard of Jonsered, except that one guy from GA.....




There in lies the problem.......all about distribution......can't sell much market share if ya ain't got no stores.....


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

Loved the saws, just saw no reason to try and sell them in the 90's, went with Shindaiwa, not a good choice either.....


----------



## MarcS (Jan 5, 2013)

I would argue there is a deep seated brand loyalty to Jonsered that Husky doesn't have...but that might be from the 70's when the 49,52,621,70e, etc. were state of the art-and real Jonsereds. Look at the member signatures on this site and look how many Jonsered(s) are listed. Of course maybe I've just got rose colored glasses on being a fan myself. 

Either way I hope it works out and Jonsered stays a premium saw brand.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 5, 2013)

I worked with a guy in the 1990's who now owns a successful Husky dealership near me. Need to get back in touch with the fellow and ask him if he'll carry the Jonsered line. On second thought.........I better not. The temptation to throw close to a grand (that I really don't have any business spending) on a shiney new 2188 would be much harder to fight off if the nearest Jonsered dealer was significantly closer to me. Right now the nearest Jonsered dealer is Baileys in Woodland. That's 100 miles plus....opcorn:


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

MarcS said:


> I would argue there is a deep seated brand loyalty to Jonsered that Husky doesn't have...but that might be from the 70's when the 49,52,621,70e, etc. were state of the art-and real Jonsereds. Look at the member signatures on this site and look how many Jonsered(s) are listed. Of course maybe I've just got rose colored glasses on being a fan myself.
> 
> Either way I hope it works out and Jonsered stays a premium saw brand.



The 70's was 40 years ago!!!!


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 5, 2013)

Fish said:


> The 70's was 40 years ago!!!!



And those 49, 52, 621, 70E, 80, 801, 90's are still running!!!


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 5, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> I worked with a guy in the 1990's who now owns a successful Husky dealership near me. Need to get back in touch with the fellow and ask him if he'll carry the Jonsered line. On second thought.........I better not. The temptation to throw close to a grand (that I really don't have any business spending) on a shiney new 2188 would be much harder to fight off if the nearest Jonsered dealer was significantly closer to me. Right now the nearest Jonsered dealer is Baileys in Woodland. That's 100 miles plus....opcorn:




LOL!! The "Sting" of the price is relieved quickly buy the soothing quality of the purchase............That's what I tell myself........works usually.....unless the wife finds out......then the "Sting" is eternal........


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> And those 49, 52, 621, 70E, 80, 801, 90's are still running!!!



MAYBE SO.. But what about Jonsered?????


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 5, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> And those 49, 52, 621, 70E, 80, 801, 90's are still running!!!




HeHeHe!!! Yes they are....obviously built to good........LOL!!!!


----------



## MarcS (Jan 5, 2013)

Fish said:


> The 70's was 40 years ago!!!!



Take a good running 52e or 70e with you next time you go cut wood, you'll understand.


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

MarcS said:


> Take a good running 52e or 70e with you next time you go cut wood, you'll understand.



NO CHIT!!!!

But that has nothing to do with what we are talking about!!!!!


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 5, 2013)

Fish said:


> MAYBE SO.. But what about Jonsered?????



Isn't that what this thread is all about?


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 5, 2013)

Fish said:


> MAYBE SO.. But what about Jonsered?????




Well to start with Mr Fisher......all the above mentioned saws were Jonsereds.....not Jonsered.....BIG difference...and that company is long gone...asymilated by the Borgsavarnas.....however sales linger...and Jonsered is still somewhat different than Husky...minor though the differences be..more to some ...less to others....


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 5, 2013)

No letter in the mail from Tilton today.................


----------



## MarcS (Jan 5, 2013)

Fish said:


> NO CHIT!!!!
> 
> But that has nothing to do with what we are talking about!!!!!



Sure, I get where you are coming from but the old Jonsereds is where the loyalty started. And the loyalty is still there not only because Husky still gives us pro saws in red but because our old 70's saws will still hold their own alongside the new ones and so many of us still run them.


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

Cantdog said:


> Well to start with Mr Fisher......all the above mentioned saws were Jonsereds.....not Jonsered.....BIG difference...and that company is long gone...asymilated by the Borgsavarnas.....however sales linger...and Jonsered is still somewhat different than Husky...minor though the differences be..more to some ...less to others....



OK, let us explore this....

So there are 2 entities? They have no association which each other??????

Yes, we need to expound on this if we purport to be the "CHAINSAW' forum!!!!

I may be wrong, could easily be.

But know full well why I rejected Tilton!!!!!!!

Correct me for the forum, I am cool with that, I have been here long enough, and have been corrected here enough.

Seriously, no animosity at all. It is all good baby!!


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 5, 2013)

Cantdog said:


> LOL!! The "Sting" of the price is relieved quickly buy the soothing quality of the purchase............That's what I tell myself........works usually.....unless the wife finds out......then the "Sting" is eternal........



Exactly...........and there ain't no way I could hide an expenditure of that magnitude. That's the main reason why I haven't gone to my bud's shop to get caught up. I'm sure I'd be spending mucho $$$. Daddy *needs* a new brushcutter............and certainly could use a new saw. The CFO wouldn't see it that way however...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

So the remaining "JONSERED" entity has little or nothing to do with the company of the 70,s/80.s??????

Why didn't you just say so?? I dismissed the company in the early 1980s because they didn't have a clue..

They are now just an absortion af all of the other brands, so there is no fight.....

Unless someone from Tilton has grown some cahones!!!!


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 5, 2013)

Fish said:


> OK, let us explore this....
> 
> So there are 2 entities? They have no association which each other??????
> 
> ...



Yes.... two entities...no association.....Jonsereds were state of the art when Husqvarna chainsaws were just coming to be. Both bought up by E-Lux who decided that Husqvarna would be the flag bearer.....took all the best of ALL the brands bought and folded them into the husqvarna chainsaw....then Husqvarna recreated Jonsered in their own image...just in red...with a different top handle and a few other quirks to keep the brands somewhat seperate but still using as much tooling/dies as possible to drop production costs of both....And I wasn't correcting you as much as pointing out the differences.....especialy in a timeline....


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

No worries. 

BAack then Tilton was their worst enemie.......


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

Fish said:


> So the remaining "JONSERED" entity has little or nothing to do with the company of the 70,s/80.s??????
> 
> ....


 I wouldn put it that way, the change have developed over time, and the "red thread" back to 1954 still is there. 
Actually it goes a little further back, to part production for the Norwegian Comet saws, before those saws were developed into the first Jonsereds saws.
As far as I know, the Jonsered factory still exist, they just haven't made any chainsaws for a couple of decades.


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 5, 2013)

Fish said:


> No worries.
> 
> BAack then Tilton was their worst enemie.......




Probably stiil is


----------



## Cantdog (Jan 5, 2013)

Fish said:


> So the remaining "JONSERED" entity has little or nothing to do with the company of the 70,s/80.s??????
> 
> Why didn't you just say so?? I dismissed the company in the early 1980s because they didn't have a clue..
> 
> ...



LOL!! It was said......Jonsereds.....Jonsered......two different names....


As far as the early 1980's goes......I too, wrote the entire Jonsereds company off......the 4XX series (except the 451 and 490) and all the 5XX series (except the 590) were not worth a chit...killed the brand up here. Lots of pulp wood guys bought them being told they were the upgraded 49SP/52/52E.....lighter, more powerful only slightly more expensive......a good one would last a month.....less good ones..a week....hard life...a pulp saw.....a lot of the 49s, 52 and 621s are still running from back then....used to go to the dump on Sunday morning...was always 4-5 of those 510, 525, 535 saws on the dump....the crows wouldn't even drag them off for parts...all the same stuff was broken...jonserds would not go good for toasted pistons....dealers were between a rock and a hard spot......no warranty back up from Tilton and mad woodboogers.......The brand disappeared in a yr or two....


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 5, 2013)

How will this affect online and mail order sales? ?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, Echo and Shindaiwa are part of a common company now. I know that they make some big saws, but mostly see them in landscaping use. Still, good Japanese engineering, the right marketing (think Toyota, Honda, Nikon, Sony, Panasonic), and a support network could really get them a big part of the intermediate market that now buys Husqvarna.

Makita and Dolmar - I hear good things about (and I know that there are some dealers and users following this thread), but doesn't seem to have the dealer network. They could also give a reborn Jonsered a run for their money if they choose to compete.

I know that Homelight and McCulloch still benefit from strong name recognition, even though they are not the same saws as those that build those reputations. Names like Jonsered, Partner, and Pioneer were not ones that I had heard of until I 'got into' chainsaws, so I am not sure how they will do with a mass market appeal. Jonsered in TSC sounds surprising to me. I would have put Poulan or McCulloch there.

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

thumper440 said:


> im a jonsered owner,,i buy one a year. i will not buy husqvarna if jonsered is discontinued here. i will go back to an axe! i choose jonsered over husky because this local husqvarna dealer is crap! i mean bad service, bad prices and worse warranty. hope husky thinks this thru very good. gm would suffer terribly from discontinuing gmc even though there models are alike . same in this situation.



All brands have some bad dealers...


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Well, Echo and Shindaiwa are part of a common company now. I know that they make some big saws, but mostly see them in landscaping use. Still, good Japanese engineering, the right marketing (think Toyota, Honda, Nikon, Sony, Panasonic), and a support network could really get them a big part of the intermediate market that now buys Husqvarna.
> 
> ....



The sad thing is that Japanese chainsaw engineering is *very* far from the level you refer to - and I don't really understand why that is....


----------



## thumper440 (Jan 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> All brands have some bad dealers...


thats true, but its hard to run a business or earn a living with a bad dealer.. not bashing husky,, i just dont go there.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 5, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Well, Echo and Shindaiwa are part of a common company now. I know that they make some big saws, but mostly see them in landscaping use. Still, good Japanese engineering, the right marketing (think Toyota, Honda, Nikon, Sony, Panasonic), and a support network could really get them a big part of the intermediate market that now buys Husqvarna.
> 
> Makita and Dolmar - I hear good things about (and I know that there are some dealers and users following this thread), but doesn't seem to have the dealer network. They could also give a reborn Jonsered a run for their money if they choose to compete.
> 
> ...



Do people here (or anywhere) always downgrade their perception of a product if it is sold in a box store?

I get that there's a case to be made for selling product in dealers only; however, in huskys case, I don't think all that much less of Husqvarna just because they sell in Lowes. Selling a few low price point models in lowes doesn't make them crap. Think about all the departments in a lowes or HD...plenty of them still have good to excellent products from top manufacturers. Purdy and Wooster paint brushes, Schluter european tile underlayments, Makita, Dewalt, Delta. Just because you sell a limited offering of your product in a box store, doesn't mean everything you make is crap. At least in my book. Whether or not the dealers are cool with this is another story.


----------



## hamish (Jan 5, 2013)

Regardless of the disapearance of Tilton, mother orange will do as it pleases with the Jonsered Brand as it will its dealers.


----------



## TK (Jan 5, 2013)

Mother orange will do what makes the most sense when speaking $$$ on the bottom line. That's just what happens, choice A = $$, choice B = $, choice C = $$$$$$$, pretty obvious they go with choice C no matter what it is.

That goes for any manufacturer.


----------



## PB (Jan 5, 2013)

Another upside is that there will be at least a few dealerships liquidating their inventory of parts. I will be watching Ebay.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 5, 2013)

Is Solo still around?


----------



## 166 (Jan 5, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Is Solo still around?



Here is their latest saw.

[video=youtube;qQTor5R0feI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQTor5R0feI&feature=share&list=PLWqAqAit_t-XA9vI5Y9G1nWilVPWQMwAB]SOLO 880 881 Overview Med - YouTube[/video]


----------



## hamish (Jan 5, 2013)

PB said:


> Another upside is that there will be at least a few dealerships liquidating their inventory of parts. I will be watching Ebay.



Why would they be liquidating there inventory of parts? Regardless if they remain dealers or not they will always have access to parts, and will be able to service there existing and new customers.

Its not till a dealer throws in the towel and says %&*^ @% that they liquidate parts, unless its dead old stock, that can no longer be returned.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 6, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Do people here (or anywhere) always downgrade their perception of a product if it is sold in a box store?



That's a double-edged question Mike. I remember when Home Depot started spreading. One of the things that really attracted me was the ability to buy high quality tools and merchandise - some stuff that was previously 'only available to the trade'. The pricing was just a bonus. They also had salespeople who really knew their stuff: retired contractors, plumbers, etc. HD has really dumbed down their inventory over the years; perversely, it seems, trying to copy Sears with their house brands, minimum wage employees, etc. (It took 3 Sears employees to get my Sears gift certificate accepted on 'Black Friday' this year).

These stores have been emphasizing lower price, higher volume items, which often correlates with lower quality tools. They use names like 'Husqvarna' and 'Homelight' to bring people in and lend them credibility, but you know that these are products are not the same ones that built those brands. Even Husky differentiates which saws it will sell through these types of non-servicing outlets. 

Ironically, HD will sell you a Maktia chainsaw though their rental outlets (special order), but they do not stock it on their shelves. Lowes and Sears sell lower end Husqvarnas that a lot of guys on this site identify as re-badged something else.

So, yeah. Not always. But a chainsaw that these outlets sell is one that I approach with a higher level of caution, unless I have information about the specific model (but I am always open to being pleasantly surprised!).

Philbert


----------



## greendohn (Jan 6, 2013)

*What could it mean?*

The Old Amish, who has always carried Jonsered and Echo, had a pretty small inventory of Jonsereds on the shelf the other day. He has, over the past summer picked up Huskys as well as shindiowa displays. He was out of the shop last week when I stopped by to pick up a couple filters. I'll be curious to get his take on it. 
I had always thought the Jonsered were 'pro" models only, while the Husky made both "pro" and "consumer" brands?
Heck, I didn't even know about the Jonsered/Husky relationship 'till you boys straightened me on that a while back.
I sure hate the idea of buying anything other than that sexy red-n-black in the future. I've always taken great pride in the fact that the beer drinkin' firewood hacks don't run the Jonsereds 'cause those kind of guys buy their chainsaws at the discount store. Hmmm, what am I gonna' do now, to set myself apart?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 6, 2013)

Now if you're not a Jonsered dealer and want to sign up instead of signing up with Tilton,
they have to sign up with Husqvarna. So why bother becoming a Jonsered dealer and not go for
Husqvarna if you have to deal with the same company?


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 6, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Now if you're not a Jonsered dealer and want to sign up instead of signing up with Tilton,
> they have to sign up with Husqvarna. So why bother becoming a Jonsered dealer and not go for
> Husqvarna if you have to deal with the same company?



With a much smaller product offering, I'm wondering if there will be a different set of requirements.


----------



## PB (Jan 6, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> With a much smaller product offering, I'm wondering if there will be a different set of requirements.



Yeah, for starters you won't have to sell Jonsered tractors.  I wish JRed would get more of the Husky line of trimmers. I wonder if we will see updated accessories also? Tilton used to do their own thing and really limited what you could get. Stihl had the right idea, put a license plate on the front of trucks for free advertising. Husky/Jonsered need to catch up to that kind of thinking.


----------



## PB (Jan 6, 2013)

hamish said:


> Why would they be liquidating there inventory of parts? Regardless if they remain dealers or not they will always have access to parts, and will be able to service there existing and new customers.
> 
> Its not till a dealer throws in the towel and says %&*^ @% that they liquidate parts, unless its dead old stock, that can no longer be returned.



I don't know where you are, but if it is anything like here, there is only 1 real dealer that sells Jonsered. The other 10 are in auto shops that occupy one shelf, with one saw, and a bottle of oil. But they have been selling them for 20-30 years so they have a stock pile of parts. I don't think they will want to change much and may get out of the saw business if Husky really threatens change.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 6, 2013)

Philbert said:


> That's a double-edged question Mike. I remember when Home Depot started spreading. One of the things that really attracted me was the ability to buy high quality tools and merchandise - some stuff that was previously 'only available to the trade'. The pricing was just a bonus. They also had salespeople who really knew their stuff: retired contractors, plumbers, etc. HD has really dumbed down their inventory over the years; perversely, it seems, trying to copy Sears with their house brands, minimum wage employees, etc. (It took 3 Sears employees to get my Sears gift certificate accepted on 'Black Friday' this year).
> 
> These stores have been emphasizing lower price, higher volume items, which often correlates with lower quality tools. They use names like 'Husqvarna' and 'Homelight' to bring people in and lend them credibility, but you know that these are products are not the same ones that built those brands. Even Husky differentiates which saws it will sell through these types of non-servicing outlets.
> 
> ...



I hear you, and agree largely with what you're saying. 

I think in the case of Husqvarna, Echo, and maybe now Jonsered with TSC as was mentioned, they are the store's "premium" brand. There will be plenty of Ryobi, Homelite, Poulan, etc equipment beneath them on the shelves. As long as they are maintained as the premium brand in the store, I think they face slightly less pressure to cheapen the product. There will always be a lower cost option at these stores. Sure, HD and Lowes might want them to stay below certain price points, but overall it's not "build a saw that's going to retail for $120 and put your name on it"

It got slightly more interesting with John Deere and some of those other brands which are basically manufacturing for the box stores. I see that being both more likely and necessary on a lawn tractor that might cost 5 grand at a dealer--that's not going to fly at HD. But on a $300-$400 saw, I'm less worried. Way back when there were all those rumors that a husky 350 from lowes wasn't the same internally as a husky 350 from the dealer...


----------



## spike60 (Jan 6, 2013)

PB said:


> I don't know where you are, but if it is anything like here, there is only 1 real dealer that sells Jonsered. The other 10 are in auto shops that occupy one shelf, with one saw, and a bottle of oil.




That really sums up what has happened to the brand over the years. They have been willing to accept or sign up "dealers" like that. And the problem is that those types of dealers became the rule rather than the exception. You get to put a pin in the map and they sell a few saws to their buddies, but they go nowhere. Guys like that, and guys that run a shop out of their house after their full time job are never going to do any meaningful volume. I'm sure there are some "great guys" that fit into this business model, but a guy selling a saw or two a month doesn't produce enough money for the mother ship to engineer, build and EPA certify a saw in this day and age. 

Some of the other second tier brands, like Dolmar, Efco and Solo, are true independents that have to soldier on with whatever they can accomplish by themselves. It doesn't have to be that way with Jonsered. They already had the engineering might of Husky behind them, now they can share in the marketing might as well.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The sad thing is that Japanese chainsaw engineering is *very* far from the level you refer to - and I don't really understand why that is....



It doesn't take much of a saw to Banzai, ST. Even an Echo can do that much.


----------



## hamish (Jan 6, 2013)

PB said:


> I don't know where you are, but if it is anything like here, there is only 1 real dealer that sells Jonsered. The other 10 are in auto shops that occupy one shelf, with one saw, and a bottle of oil. But they have been selling them for 20-30 years so they have a stock pile of parts. I don't think they will want to change much and may get out of the saw business if Husky really threatens change.



I am in Ontario Canada. In these parts there are several Jonsered only dealerships and one special dealership that only sell Jonsered forestry goods, that all, nothing else but saws and clearing saws. If you are lucky you may get a cold coffee and a pair of socks. When Mother Orange got rid of its Jonsered middle man years ago, the financial commitments to become and maintain a dealer status changed drastically. That move got rid of the part timers and non committed "dealers". The finacial obligation to be a dealer is significant, it was much better back in the day when you only had to sell the forestry line versus it and the lawn and garden.


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, the only few dealers around here got out totally when the were required to sell the Poulan/Craftsman mowers, when you could sell the same unit
under the Poulan name for half as much.


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2013)

Not that the Craftsman line is anything special, but I would sell it if I could. It's amazing how many units are out there under the Craftsman name. People go gaga over that stuff. I'm surprised there are independent dealers allowed up there - or are they "Sears" outlets?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 6, 2013)

TK said:


> I'm surprised there are independent dealers allowed up there - or are they "Sears" outlets?



There are smaller, franchised Sears stores in smaller towns. Like a catalog pick up center with selected items on display. Several years back there were a few Sears tool & hardware only stores in some strip malls. Also see Sears and Craftsman stuff at Ace Hardware, Kmart, and Menard's(!)

Philbert


----------



## PB (Jan 6, 2013)

TK said:


> Not that the Craftsman line is anything special, but I would sell it if I could. It's amazing how many units are out there under the Craftsman name. People go gaga over that stuff. I'm surprised there are independent dealers allowed up there - or are they "Sears" outlets?



The Craftsman brand is garbage, but people associate it with quality. Most tools are made in China now; ratchets, wrenches, screwdrivers, etc. If you look at the wrenches towards the back they will be USA, but the newer stuff at the front is in the same packaging (minus the US flag) and commands the same price. 


Sears is in financial trouble. Word is they might sell off the rights to the Craftsman name.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 6, 2013)

PB said:


> Word is they might sell off the rights to the Craftsman name.



Well, if I can take my A.S. credits and buy it, along with 'Hostess Twinkees', and 'Jonsered', I'll be set!

Philbert


----------



## hamish (Jan 6, 2013)

PB said:


> The Craftsman brand is garbage, but people associate it with quality. Most tools are made in China now; ratchets, wrenches, screwdrivers, etc. If you look at the wrenches towards the back they will be USA, but the newer stuff at the front is in the same packaging (minus the US flag) and commands the same price.
> 
> 
> Sears is in financial trouble. Word is they might sell off the rights to the Craftsman name.



Craftsman lawn and garden = AYP = Husqvarna and way to many other "brands to mention" same crap different colours and trim, just some colours are cheaper.

All slapped somewhat together in the USA.

Branding is what gets the premium dollar, even though its the same as the grey/red/green/yellow/blue............mmmm........i most likely have left out a few colors.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 6, 2013)

One thing nice about Sears is that you do have somewhere to go back to. Some of their stuff is not the quality it should be. I've had issues with the way they honor their warranty on occasion. And I have tried to order parts that were almost as expensive as buying a new product. But if it has the Sears or Craftsman name on it there is a place to take something back to. They do have a parts department (and a lot of IPLs on line), etc. More than a lot of things you buy in a box from some place you never heard of.

I know that this is 'faint praise'. But if you buy something at Walmart, all you really have to go back to is some company name on the box, which may just be an office in New Jersey, etc.

Philbert


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2013)

hamish said:


> Craftsman lawn and garden = AYP = Husqvarna and way to many other "brands to mention" same crap different colours and trim, just some colours are cheaper.
> 
> All slapped somewhat together in the USA.
> 
> Branding is what gets the premium dollar, even though its the same as the grey/red/green/yellow/blue............mmmm........i most likely have left out a few colors.



Maybe it fetches premium dollars for the mothership but we both know that it doesn't for the dealers. Craftsman tractors sell themselves with that little sticker on there, I'd sell those any day over a Husqvarna tractor even though its the same thing to a certain extent. What's better than a product that sells itself? And people continue to buy new ones after their previous one wore out..... It sells itself twice after wearing out prematurely? Dang, now that's some koolaid for ya! Anywho, back to Jonsered


----------



## hamish (Jan 7, 2013)

Being ahead of the current transition with Jonsered in the US, hopefully things will all work out for you southerners.

Regardless of what my friend the Troll says I like the handle on the Jonsered, and my 2152 is my go to saw (getting competition from the 555 now).

No matter how we look at it Swedish women look way hotter in red than they do in orange!


----------



## spike60 (Jan 7, 2013)

Philbert said:


> One thing nice about Sears is that you do have somewhere to go back to. Some of their stuff is not the quality it should be. I've had issues with the way they honor their warranty on occasion. And I have tried to order parts that were almost as expensive as buying a new product. But if it has the Sears or Craftsman name on it there is a place to take something back to. They do have a parts department (and a lot of IPLs on line), etc. More than a lot of things you buy in a box from some place you never heard of.
> 
> I know that this is 'faint praise'. But if you buy something at Walmart, all you really have to go back to is some company name on the box, which may just be an office in New Jersey, etc.
> 
> Philbert



100% on target. And that goes a long way towards maintaining the Craftsman brand's strong market share. With Depot and Lowes, your money is barely in the draw and they're telling you, "If you have a problem, DON'T call us; call the 800 number." Even with the name brand stuff like Husqvarna or Deere. 

And for many people the geography may not be too friendly. We also sell Ariens and in the recent snow storm got a call from a guy who bought one from home depot. Lives in a remote place over an hour away on mostly back roads. (when they're dry.) Told him we'd work on it if he brought it in, but we simply don't go to his town period. He wasn't expecting that, but the simplicity that's implied with "just call the 800 number" doesn't always mesh with reality.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 7, 2013)

spike60 said:


> 100% on target. And that goes a long way towards maintaining the Craftsman brand's strong market share. With Depot and Lowes, your money is barely in the draw and they're telling you, "If you have a problem, DON'T call us; call the 800 number." Even with the name brand stuff like Husqvarna or Deere.
> 
> And for many people the geography may not be too friendly. We also sell Ariens and in the recent snow storm got a call from a guy who bought one from home depot. Lives in a remote place over an hour away on mostly back roads. (when they're dry.) Told him we'd work on it if he brought it in, but we simply don't go to his town period. He wasn't expecting that, but the simplicity that's implied with "just call the 800 number" doesn't always mesh with reality.



It is hard for people to understand why warranty DOES NOT cover pick-up and delivery. When people buy at the box stores and have problems, they tell the customer that we are the servicing dealer. That is true, but they must bear the hauling charges-When in fact we will absorb these costs with a customer who made the purchase ay our store.


----------



## timmcat (Jan 7, 2013)

Just read the letter 5 minutes ago, in typical Tilton fashion there wasn't alot of info, no call from our rep either.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 7, 2013)

I once bought a 'Maytag' branded de-humidifier at Home Depot - you guys know the ads, right? Had a problem with it, and contacted Maytag. Was told that it was not their product, and was not serviced by their dealers. It was a 'licensed' product and had to go to other places for warranty service. 

I am not making this next part up - they told me that the closest 'authorized service center' was in White Bear Lake (about 20 miles away). When I called, I got a recorded announcement that the location was someone's residence, and that I should leave the appliance 'in the driveway, under the basketball hoop, with a note explaining the problem'. He would get back to me in a couple of days.

I took it back to HD and got a refund.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 7, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> No letter in the mail from Tilton today.................



Got a letter from Tilton today.................It was my monthly statement:bang:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 7, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Got a letter from Tilton today.................It was my monthly statement:bang:



Hope they gave you a discount ...


----------



## timmcat (Jan 8, 2013)

wetgunpowder said:


> got a letter from tilton today.................it was my monthly statement:bang:



harsh!!


----------



## spike60 (Jan 8, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Got a letter from Tilton today.................It was my monthly statement:bang:



You'll probably get it today. Like Tim said, it really doesn't say too much. Simply announces that their distribution of Jonsered has been terminated and that Husky will be contacting dealers "in the coming days". I'm sure it wasn't an easy letter for him to write.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2013)

Did Husky have conversations with Tilton about how to change or was this a complete surprise?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2013)

Does this mean I should order another 2188?


----------



## mweba (Jan 8, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Does this mean I should order another 2188?



Regardless of distribution deal, yes!!


----------



## spike60 (Jan 8, 2013)

PB said:


> Did Husky have conversations with Tilton about how to change or was this a complete surprise?



We'll never know what went on behind the scenes.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Does this mean I should order another 2188?



You know the answer to that!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2013)

PB said:


> Did Husky have conversations with Tilton about how to change or was this a complete surprise?





spike60 said:


> We'll never know what went on behind the scenes.



I can imagine that - but I guess both parts knew how long Tiltons distribution rights lasted?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2013)

A question that is hanging in the air is what will happen regarding jonsered branded Tsumura/Total bars....opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 8, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> A question that is hanging in the air is what will happen regarding jonsered branded Tsumura/Total bars....opcorn:opcorn:



maybe in the absence of the jonsered line they will start distributing more of the tsumura line

What would actually be awesome is if Husqvarna/Jonsered saw the value in the tsumura bars and continued to distribute them.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 8, 2013)

Hope we see some new signs too!








.


----------



## woods works (Jan 8, 2013)

These bars have been available thru Tiltons private label TOTAL catalogue labeled TOTAL, or the same bar labeled JONSERED. Same part #s for each, just different prefix letter--T for total, J for jonsered

Tilton Equipment :: Total Super Bars


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2013)

woods works said:


> These bars have been available thru Tiltons private label TOTAL catalogue labeled TOTAL, or the same bar labeled JONSERED. Same part #s for each, just different prefix letter--T for total, J for jonsered
> 
> Tilton Equipment :: Total Super Bars



As long as Tilton still carries the Total bars they will be available. They are separate from Jonsered. Jonsered branded bars may be discontinued though.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 8, 2013)

PB said:


> As long as Tilton still carries the Total bars they will be available. They are separate from Jonsered.



Does Total manufacture their own stuff (bars, chains, sprockets, etc.), or is this stuff made for them by contractors / private labeled by other companies? Anyone know?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Does Total manufacture their own stuff (bars, chains, sprockets, etc.), or is this stuff made for them by contractors / private labeled by other companies? Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



Made by Tsumura and imported/distributed under the Total brand by Tilton. That is a lot of "T" companies.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my letter today. Tilton will be distributing parts and wholegoods they have in stock until mid Feburary. Called them on backorder status of a few part numbers and was told they had just recieved another parts order and would be filling parts orders until the transition was over. sounded like wholegoods orders would be filled with remaining stock-No more saws being shipped....................


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 8, 2013)

PB said:


> As long as Tilton still carries the Total bars they will be available. They are separate from Jonsered. Jonsered branded bars may be discontinued though.



Long term though...

A. The price of total bars is probably going to go up. I assume a large portion of the bars that they supplied were those which were ultimately silk screened with jonsered and prepacked with saws...unless they were in fact just ordered separately by dealers one way or another. Either way the overall volume is probably going to go down a lot so their price will likely go up 

B. The number of dealers who are still dealing with tilton will likely go down. They have Tecomec, their total stuff, and some pressure washers and some off brand of lawn mowers. It's tough to see someone who was with them for jonsered and total chainsaw stuff buying a lot of the goods from them a la carte, unless they keep the prices low and shipping prices are favorable. 

In the event that distribution of the tsumura bars through tilton comes to an end, and the jonsered saws start coming with Oregon, there will be a near monopoly on Husqvarna mount bars by oregon and their associates in the united states, except for the chinese Forester and Silverstreak products. It is amazing how many players in this market seem to have fallen off and/or have been acquired. The price of oregon products has also increased steadily for what I think are pretty mediocre bars.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 8, 2013)

If you were dealing with Tilton, then you know what thats like. I have heard no one yet say it was a pleasant experience, and the two dealers I have talked about it with had no comment. No positive comments. So I wouldn't deal with them unless they carried something I couldn't get, like Jonsered, was what the one said. 

To me that says volumes. I know they are quality bars, but if thats the only way to acquire them, they can keep them.

Maybe they will be better distributors because of this. Sounds like they will have to be.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Long term though...
> 
> A. The price of total bars is probably going to go up. I assume a large portion of the bars that they supplied were those which were ultimately silk screened with jonsered and prepacked with saws...unless they were in fact just ordered separately by dealers one way or another. Either way the overall volume is probably going to go down a lot so their price will likely go up
> 
> ...



True, but unless you are set on the Total/Jonsered logo on the bar, Tsumura bars have been available outside of Tilton for many years. You most likely won't find them at your dealer though unless they deal with Laser.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Maybe they will be better distributors because of this. Sounds like they will have to be.



I wouldn't be surprised of Tsumura found other distributors if Tilton can't find a market.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope Tsumura will find a better way to sell bars in the US. Canada has them readily available in regular and the light and tough bars.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 8, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Got my letter today. Tilton will be distributing parts and wholegoods they have in stock until mid Feburary. Called them on backorder status of a few part numbers and was told they had just recieved another parts order and would be filling parts orders until the transition was over. sounded like wholegoods orders would be filled with remaining stock-No more saws being shipped....................



Hmmmmmm, that's kind of interesting about the dates. Tilton field reps worked on a commission only pay plan. They were paid a percentage of what the territory did. The company will ship product until mid Feb, but the reps are all ushered out as of this Thu. And they got barely a weeks notice only being told this past Fri. 

I think I'll wait until Husky starts shipping product before I buy any more Red saws.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jan 9, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I hope Tsumura will find a better way to sell bars in the US. Canada has them readily available in regular and the light and tough bars.



Like PB said above...some of the Tsumura bars are available Laser branded. Only .058" gauge.


----------



## timmcat (Jan 9, 2013)

I called Tilton to see what they had left for saws in stock and they are out of pro model with the exception of cs2172wh and cs2139, they were quick to point out that they had alot of 2240-2255 saws left and alot of parts too. So until the transition is started or through whats in the field already is what you get. Personally i'm down to 1 2188, 1 2172, 1 2166, 2 2153 and 1 2152, but its slow for saws this time of year when there is snow on the ground so i'm not worried.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 9, 2013)

Edge & Engine said:


> Like PB said above...some of the Tsumura bars are available Laser branded. Only .058" gauge.



I would love to be able to get them in a stihl mid size mount to fit the 460-660. I haven't found any in the US in that mount only husky mount.


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2013)

Edge & Engine said:


> Like PB said above...some of the Tsumura bars are available Laser branded. Only .058" gauge.





mdavlee said:


> I would love to be able to get them in a stihl mid size mount to fit the 460-660. I haven't found any in the US in that mount only husky mount.



I don't want to get into trouble for posting links, but they are available for most saws (Husky, Stihl, Jonsered). You can get the Stihl bars in .050 and .058 up to 28". Husky mounted bars are available in .058. up to 28".


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2013)

Misread the columns in the catalog, Kyle was right. Husky mounts are only available in .058 and in the large mount. Small mounts are not listed.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 9, 2013)

timmcat said:


> I called Tilton to see what they had left for saws in stock and they are out of pro model with the exception of cs2172wh and cs2139, they were quick to point out that they had alot of 2240-2255 saws left and alot of parts too. So until the transition is started or through whats in the field already is what you get. Personally i'm down to 1 2188, 1 2172, 1 2166, 2 2153 and 1 2152, but its slow for saws this time of year when there is snow on the ground so i'm not worried.



Our inventory is thin also-But where we would like to be this time of the year........


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like it's a good thing i got my red saws when I did.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Does Total manufacture their own stuff (bars, chains, sprockets, etc.), or is this stuff made for them by contractors / private labeled by other companies? Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert





PB said:


> Made by Tsumura and imported/distributed under the Total brand by Tilton. That is a lot of "T" companies.



I only know that the Total bars are made by Tsumura, and their chain obviously is Carlton - and then there is a Tecomec logo on their website....


----------



## adronetree (Jan 9, 2013)

*Hmm Johnsere/Lenartsfors Iron Horses????*

I wonder what will happen to the leftover Iron Horses that Tilton has in the warehouse?? Does that mean the price may come down??
And sorry for the spelling uh


----------



## spike60 (Jan 9, 2013)

timmcat said:


> I called Tilton to see what they had left for saws in stock and they are out of pro model with the exception of cs2172wh and cs2139, they were quick to point out that they had alot of 2240-2255 saws left and alot of parts too. So until the transition is started or through whats in the field already is what you get. Personally i'm down to 1 2188, 1 2172, 1 2166, 2 2153 and 1 2152, but its slow for saws this time of year when there is snow on the ground so i'm not worried.



I haven't got much more myself. 1-2172, 3-2166's, 3-2139's and one each on a 2153 and 2255. 

Product codes are not yet active in the Husky system. Maybe the fact that Tilton is wiped will speed things up a bit. I'm hoping to get some info soon.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 9, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Our inventory is thin also-But where we would like to be this time of the year........



If we get the same terms as with the Husky product you'll no longer have to run down the inventory and look like your half out of the saw business. :msp_smile:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2013)

What's a Jonsered....???


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2013)

adronetree said:


> I wonder what will happen to the leftover Iron Horses that Tilton has in the warehouse?? Does that mean the price may come down??
> And sorry for the spelling uh



Do they really have any? I have never seen those offered for sale in the US at all actually, and there has been some time since I heard about them here as well....


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 9, 2013)

spike60 said:


> If we get the same terms as with the Husky product you'll no longer have to run down the inventory and look like your half out of the saw business. :msp_smile:



Lately we have ran our inventory kind of Bass-ackwards with Jonsereds saws. Ordered plenty of saws in the spring and summer to collect the DVR points-Then enough saws to qualify for the Bag-N-Drag fall program.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> What's a Jonsered....???





Eh, just an ugly version of them slick lookin' Husky saws.


----------



## timmcat (Jan 9, 2013)

We have a couple of customers with older Iron Horses here in MA. They use them for over snow pruning vehicles in the black walnut tree farms. About a year ago our rep had a "screaming deal" on a demo it was $500 bucks off dealer cost, typical for tilton.


----------



## adronetree (Jan 9, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Do they really have any? I have never seen those offered for sale in the US at all actually, and there has been some time since I heard about them here as well....


Yes I talked to Tilton before I found my Iron Horse in the US. Tilton said they had several in the warehouse and that they don't sell very well.
They wanted over 15k for the 2090 pro though which I thought was a little high.

Mine had come from Antons Timber out of Norway and then sold out of British Columbia by West Coast logging shows.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Eh, just an ugly version of them slick lookin' Husky saws.




No one cares what you think. #### off.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 9, 2013)

timmcat said:


> I called Tilton to see what they had left for saws in stock and they are out of pro model with the exception of cs2172wh and cs2139, they were quick to point out that they had alot of 2240-2255 saws left and alot of parts too. So until the transition is started or through whats in the field already is what you get. Personally i'm down to 1 2188, 1 2172, 1 2166, 2 2153 and 1 2152, but its slow for saws this time of year when there is snow on the ground so i'm not worried.



Hmmmmm #2- If they're that low on product this quick, they knew this was coming.


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Hmmmmm #2- If they're that low on product this quick, they knew this was coming.



Or Husqvarna did.


----------



## hamish (Jan 9, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Product codes are not yet active in the Husky system. Maybe the fact that Tilton is wiped will speed things up a bit. I'm hoping to get some info soon.



They are very active in the Husqvarna system, just not under the USF prefix yet. Would lend you my dealer number................but then you'd order so much stuff and I'd be broke and have no money for beer!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 9, 2013)

More than likely both had inklings of what was/is to come.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 10, 2013)

hamish said:


> They are very active in the Husqvarna system, just not under the USF prefix yet. Would lend you my dealer number................but then you'd order so much stuff and I'd be broke and have no money for beer!



What kind of beer ya want? :msp_tongue:

So, has this drama already played itself out in Canada? When did that happen? I thought that Canada also had a distribution set up similar to what we had with Tilton here in the US. Did they just open up the Jonsered line to all Husky dealers up there, and what about previous Jonsered only dealers? It may not unfold exactly the same way down here, but I'm curious as to how they went about it up there.


----------



## hamish (Jan 10, 2013)

Bob,

We already played this game about 10 years ago up here in Canada. Existing Jonsered dealers, kept the Jonsered line, and if they could meet the obligation/commitment they could have applies to get Husqvarna also. Some did some didn't. At that time neither Husqvarna on Jonsered dealers were full line, the vast majority were forestry only.

For those that just kept Jonsered, they were able to remain forestry only, those that took on Husqvarna were eventually forced to be full line dealers (we know how much fun that is!).

Existing Husqvarna dealers had to apply to take on the Jonsered line. Very few carry both lines.

From a dealer stand point it was a great move, anything from mother orange has the same terms, and regardless of color gets treated the same.

Jeremy


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2013)

PB said:


> Or Husqvarna did.



I'm pretty sure they both did....

Btw, I fondled a 2253 today, and there was a 2252 there as well. I resisted buying it though. :msp_wink:


----------



## spike60 (Jan 10, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I'm pretty sure they both did....
> 
> Btw, I fondled a 2253 today, and there was a 2252 there as well. I resisted buying it though. :msp_wink:



Yeah, go ahead and rub it in.

That handle angle feel good did it? :msp_w00t:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 10, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I'm pretty sure they both did....
> 
> Btw, I fondled a 2253 today, and there was a 2252 there as well. I resisted buying it though. :msp_wink:



How was the sideways balance?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spike60 (Jan 10, 2013)

hamish said:


> Bob,
> 
> We already played this game about 10 years ago up here in Canada. Existing Jonsered dealers, kept the Jonsered line, and if they could meet the obligation/commitment they could have applies to get Husqvarna also. Some did some didn't. At that time neither Husqvarna on Jonsered dealers were full line, the vast majority were forestry only.
> 
> ...



I suspect it will be mostly similar here. I can understand their thinking with the full line deal. There are plenty of dealers who only want the saws, but there are another 75 pages of equipment in Husky's catelog they need to sell. If a guy is a saw only shop, then I wouldn't expect him to stock tractors. But if we're talking a full line dealer selling other brands of wheeled goods, there's nothing wrong with Husky wanting to see their other products in the store. So, maybe Jonsered is the answer for full line dealers who just want the saws but not another mower line. The lawn and garden stuff actually works very good for me. Lots of tractors and the MZ's have been a home run.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 10, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> No one cares what you think. #### off.




I don't appreciate your smartass tone mister....!!!:msp_angry:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> How was the sideways balance?:hmm3grin2orange:



Excellent, but the streight across handlebar bothered me a little, making me thinking 550xp (once again) .....:msp_biggrin: 

The trouble is that it is not cutting season for me right now, and I'm not really up to much of it anyway yet, after the hip replacement in 2012 - some other issues I have got much worse when that was going on....


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 10, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I suspect it will be mostly similar here. I can understand their thinking with the full line deal. There are plenty of dealers who only want the saws, but there are another 75 pages of equipment in Husky's catelog they need to sell. If a guy is a saw only shop, then I wouldn't expect him to stock tractors. But if we're talking a full line dealer selling other brands of wheeled goods, there's nothing wrong with Husky wanting to see their other products in the store. So, maybe Jonsered is the answer for full line dealers who just want the saws but not another mower line. The lawn and garden stuff actually works very good for me. Lots of tractors and the MZ's have been a home run.



My "red" dealer stock only chainsaws and related products from Jonsered - but that is of course in Norway, not in the US. Everything else he has (and that is a lot, including farm tractors) are other brands.


----------



## tree monkey (Jan 11, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I don't appreciate your smartass tone mister....!!!:msp_angry:



you feeling ok there chucky?


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 11, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I don't appreciate your smartass tone mister....!!!:msp_angry:



Pick on someone your own size.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> Pick on someone your own size.



What size is that about? I am not exactly small, but I don't grow into any "heaven" either.....


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 11, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> What size is that about? I am not exactly small, but I don't grow into any "heaven" either.....



That was directed at 'woodchuck'r'. He's having a one-sided argument with himself. My comment was intended as a joke.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> That was directed at 'woodchuck'r'. He's having a one-sided argument with himself. *My comment was intended as a joke*.



Well, so was mine, someone had to say something....:msp_smile:


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 11, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> you feeling ok there chucky?



If the voices in is head could post, it wouldn't seem so strange


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 11, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> If the voices in is head could post, it wouldn't seem so strange



Or be a two page thread.


----------



## rburg (Jan 11, 2013)

WoodChuck'r will never be lonely because he always has some body to talk to, maybe even several somebodies.


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2013)

He has been here a long time, the place gets too ya!!


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 11, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> That was directed at 'woodchuck'r'. He's having a one-sided argument with himself. My comment was intended as a joke.



Its not a one sided argument with Chucker there are 4 or 5 crazies living in there, they are always in a struggle for control:msp_scared:!


----------



## timmcat (Jan 11, 2013)

*New ingredients for the pot*

Just heard some more rumors from a Husky rep, thirdhand of course.

First the story of how the Jred amputation went down, seems Tilton wasn't happy with the big orange mothership putting little red in TSC, so they were going to part ways with husky, but husky says no problem as we already had plans to part with you.

Second is Husky may set Jred up with another distributor in the US instead of going direct.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2013)

timmcat said:


> ..... .
> 
> Second is Husky may set Jred up with another distributor in the US instead of going direct.



I highly doubt they want to introduce a new "partner" to share the profits with - but we will see....


----------



## 166 (Jan 11, 2013)

timmcat said:


> Just heard some more rumors from a Husky rep, thirdhand of course.
> 
> First the story of how the Jred amputation went down, seems Tilton wasn't happy with the big orange mothership putting little red in TSC, so they were going to part ways with husky, but husky says no problem as we already had plans to part with you.
> 
> *Second is Husky may set Jred up with another distributor in the US instead of going direct.*



That's what I have heard. Another distributor that handles other Husqvarna owned brands.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm thinking NOT. 

All of the saw product codes and pricing are already in the weborder system. They just haven't released them for shipping yet. I've already ordered and received some Jonsered 2255 parts from Husky. IE, all of this stuff is already being stocked and inventoried by Husky. I doubt they'd go through the effort to do this if there were plans to hand it off to another distributor. And as hamish pointed out, it's all coming from mother orange up in Canada.


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 11, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I'm thinking NOT.
> 
> All of the saw product codes and pricing are already in the weborder system. They just haven't released them for shipping yet. I've already ordered and received some Jonsered 2255 parts from Husky. IE, all of this stuff is already being stocked and inventoried by Husky. I doubt they'd go through the effort to do this if there were plans to hand it off to another distributor. And as hamish pointed out, it's all coming from mother orange up in Canada.



Oddly enough a while ago one of the Husq dealers started being able to order Jonsered parts while not being a Jonsered dealer, they just popped up when he was doing a cross refer search. So he ordered some plastics, chain brake flags, etc. for one of the local companies. Came in with his normal Husq order.. . did it a couple more times, everybody was happy since no one deals Tiltons around here any more.

Then it stopped. No longer availible. Still not. Oh well, TSC did so well with EFCO maybe that dist will be the new off brand Husq dealer. 

As it sits now would a local Husqvarna dealer have to do the warranty service for the Jonsereds sold at TSC. They do not do the Poulans or Macs. TSC will sell waaaaaay more Jonsereds than any of the local Tilton dealers ever did, they sell way more Husqvarnas already.


----------



## hamish (Jan 11, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> Oddly enough a while ago one of the Husq dealers started being able to order Jonsered parts while not being a Jonsered dealer, they just popped up when he was doing a cross refer search. So he ordered some plastics, chain brake flags, etc. for one of the local companies. Came in with his normal Husq order.. . did it a couple more times, everybody was happy since no one deals Tiltons around here any more.
> 
> Then it stopped. No longer availible. Still not. Oh well, TSC did so well with EFCO maybe that dist will be the new off brand Husq dealer.
> 
> As it sits now would a local Husqvarna dealer have to do the warranty service for the Jonsereds sold at TSC. They do not do the Poulans or Macs. TSC will sell waaaaaay more Jonsereds than any of the local Tilton dealers ever did, they sell way more Husqvarnas already.



Every once in a while the weborder system does some strange things, espcially when an "upgrade" takes place. Many times one can order something normally not available to them, them eventually the system catches up.

A local dealer would only do warranty work on some of the other brands if the have signed on to do so.


----------



## winchester (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone CONFIRMED that Tractor Supply will be selling Jonsered? I can't see Tractor Supply deciding to take away such a well known name as Husqvarna in favor of the Jonsered brand of saws which has nowhere near the brand recognition.

I clicked through this thread and couldn't find any confirmation that Jonsered will end up in Tractor Supply. Just trying to keep the story straight. 

Thanks.


----------



## hamish (Jan 11, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I'm thinking NOT.
> 
> All of the saw product codes and pricing are already in the weborder system. They just haven't released them for shipping yet. I've already ordered and received some Jonsered 2255 parts from Husky. IE, all of this stuff is already being stocked and inventoried by Husky. I doubt they'd go through the effort to do this if there were plans to hand it off to another distributor. And as hamish pointed out, it's all coming from mother orange up in Canada.



Was Tilton getting there inventory directly from Sweden? Most likely not, just a Husqvarna warehouse on the east coast of the US.

Funny that when we had the distribution system up here for Jonsered , my nearest warehouse was Husqvarna at one door and Jonsered around the corner at the next door all under the same roof. Always burned my backside seeing both orders on the same truck and paying two seperate shipping charges.


For ####z and giggle see if you can now order some non-EPA approved goodies.


----------



## hamish (Jan 11, 2013)

winchester said:


> Has anyone CONFIRMED that Tractor Supply will be selling Jonsered? I can't see Tractor Supply deciding to take away such a well known name as Husqvarna in favor of the Jonsered brand of saws which has nowhere near the brand recognition.
> 
> I clicked through this thread and couldn't find any confirmation that Jonsered will end up in Tractor Supply. Just trying to keep the story straight.
> 
> Thanks.



Jonsered, Husqvarna and Poulan are sold at every TSC in Canada.

All these names and more all go together, brand recognition with benefits for the lesser brands in the family.

TSC should close its doors in Canada as its no where near the TSC in the US.

Not to mention Lowes, they got rid of the discount for veterans.


----------



## winchester (Jan 11, 2013)

hamish said:


> Jonsered, Husqvarna and Poulan are sold at every TSC in Canada.
> 
> All these names and more all go together, brand recognition with benefits for the lesser brands in the family.
> 
> ...



Okay, so we're just speculating at this point. However, I do see what you're saying and it does make sense. Curious to see what happens.


----------



## hamish (Jan 11, 2013)

winchester said:


> Okay, so we're just speculating at this point. However, I do see what you're saying and it does make sense. Curious to see what happens.



Not speculation per say, TSC/Lowes here in Canada get some products that Husqvarna dealers up here cant even order.............wow guess where its comming from................the USA, through National purchasing for both TSC and Lowes. Nothing from mother orange at TSC or Lowes is comming out of mother orange in Canada.

Food for thought.

Best part is, I cant do warranty work on it as it cant be registered up here.


----------



## VT_Tree_Wrecker (Jan 11, 2013)

timmcat said:


> I called Tilton to see what they had left for saws in stock and they are out of pro model with the exception of cs2172wh and cs2139, they were quick to point out that they had alot of 2240-2255 saws left and alot of parts too. So until the transition is started or through whats in the field already is what you get. Personally i'm down to 1 2188, 1 2172, 1 2166, 2 2153 and 1 2152, but its slow for saws this time of year when there is snow on the ground so i'm not worried.



Thanks for the heads up on the CS 2172WH my dealer has it coming for me!  He wishes he could get a couple of 2166's!

Jimmy


----------



## spike60 (Jan 11, 2013)

winchester said:


> Has anyone CONFIRMED that Tractor Supply will be selling Jonsered? I can't see Tractor Supply deciding to take away such a well known name as Husqvarna in favor of the Jonsered brand of saws which has nowhere near the brand recognition.
> 
> I clicked through this thread and couldn't find any confirmation that Jonsered will end up in Tractor Supply. Just trying to keep the story straight.
> 
> Thanks.



TSC is a definite, but the switch wasn't their call.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 11, 2013)

hamish said:


> Was Tilton getting there inventory directly from Sweden? Most likely not, just a Husqvarna warehouse on the east coast of the US.



Tilton was in fact buying direct from Sweden. Both parts and saws.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2013)

Saw our largest, area Jonsered dealer unexpectedly today at a local outdoors show. Either he did not know or did not say what was going to happen. They carry a lot of Jonsered inventory and have the big 'Bag It or Drag It' sale going on right now.

Philbert


----------



## timmcat (Jan 12, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Saw our largest, area Jonsered dealer unexpectedly today at a local outdoors show. Either he did not know or did not say what was going to happen. They carry a lot of Jonsered inventory and have the big 'Bag It or Drag It' sale going on right now.
> 
> Philbert



Dont know how they are running the B + D right now, the rest of us got our last order notices in November, and were told expressly that the program ended 12/12. If they are running it they are probably eating the price difference.


----------



## PB (Jan 12, 2013)

timmcat said:


> Dont know how they are running the B + D right now, the rest of us got our last order notices in November, and were told expressly that the program ended 12/12. If they are running it they are probably eating the price difference.



The bag and drag is off of MSRP. The shop up here will sell you the saw for the same price, old saw or not. My old JRed dealer in PA doesn't even do the bag and drag, and know several others that don't want the hassle.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hassle doesn't begin to explain it. The rules were silly to the point of being insulting. They made a big deal about the saw being "complete with all parts intact" and you had to hold it that way until Jan 15 for possible recall by Tilton for examination. What possible importance could it be to them if you were to sell a top handle or starter from a dead saw? "Under NO circumstances" was a dealer to sell an actual trade in and then substitute some other dead saw in it's place. Tilton reserved the right to "conduct random retail customer interviews" to make sure dealers were following the rules to the letter. Needless to say, I never went anywhere near this program.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 12, 2013)

So what did you guys do with the old saws? The '_we use them to train our techs_' line sounded like BS, but well-rehearsed BS.

Philbert


----------



## VI sawguy (Jan 12, 2013)

The only major complaint I had when Jonsered distribution was taken over by Husqvarna up here was all the little back yard Jonsered dealers now had access to all the Husq. parts. Husq. said they didn't but with weborder if they had the part number they could order anything in the system.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2013)

VI sawguy said:


> The only major complaint I had when Jonsered distribution was taken over by Husqvarna up here was all the little back yard Jonsered dealers now had access to all the Husq. parts. Husq. said they didn't but with weborder if they had the part number they could order anything in the system.



I fail to se any problem with that, quite the opposite actually? :msp_confused:


----------



## VI sawguy (Jan 12, 2013)

As a full line Husqvarna dealer, I do. If they don't sell the product line they shouldn't have access to the parts.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 12, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I fail to se any problem with that, quite the opposite actually? :msp_confused:



For the consumer it wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing ST, but the point is that as a dealer he has overhead and operating cost, some of which is to be recouped by working on saws which are out of warranty but in need of service. In the event that smaller dealers with less overhead who don't have to stock inventory and keep a full showroom of husky gear can get the parts, he can then be easily undercut.


----------



## hamish (Jan 12, 2013)

VI sawguy said:


> The only major complaint I had when Jonsered distribution was taken over by Husqvarna up here was all the little back yard Jonsered dealers now had access to all the Husq. parts. Husq. said they didn't but with weborder if they had the part number they could order anything in the system.



They could only order the parts that were cross branded and used in the Jonsered line.

Same as now on weborder unless authorized you cant order Poulan, McCullogh etc.........


----------



## PB (Jan 12, 2013)

VI sawguy said:


> As a full line Husqvarna dealer, I do. If they don't sell the product line they shouldn't have access to the parts.



What parts are you talking about? I would say that 90% of all the parts found on a Jonsered have the identical part number as the Husky counterpart. Carbs, clutches, bolts, intakes, etc are all the exact same part numbers.


----------



## VI sawguy (Jan 12, 2013)

hamish said:


> They could only order the parts that were cross branded and used in the Jonsered line.
> 
> Same as now on weborder unless authorized you cant order Poulan, McCullogh etc.........




It might be better regulated now but it definitely wasn't at first


----------



## VI sawguy (Jan 12, 2013)

PB said:


> What parts are you talking about? I would say that 90% of all the parts found on a Jonsered have the identical part number as the Husky counterpart. Carbs, clutches, bolts, intakes, etc are all the exact same part numbers.



There are lots of parts (plastics, housings, etc.) that are exclusive to Husq. units. I'm also not just talking about chainsaw parts.


----------



## hamish (Jan 12, 2013)

Its all colour based. If it has the same colour, you can order it plain and simple. Is you local Poulan dealer putting it to ya too?

As PB stated the vast majority of part numbers are the same accross the board.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Jan 13, 2013)

I havent seen this Tilton letter or had Husky call me about continuing the Jred line. Have to do some homework Monday. Any jred dealers have a contact # for ordering parts? Thanks, doug


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 13, 2013)

hamish said:


> ....
> 
> As PB stated the vast majority of part numbers are the same accross the board.



At least between Husky and Jonsered, and Jonsered, Partner and Poulan Pro on some older models. 
Some parts does of course still cross referance all the way, but not really a lot of them. :msp_wink:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2013)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> I havent seen this Tilton letter or had Husky call me about continuing the Jred line. Have to do some homework Monday. Any jred dealers have a contact # for ordering parts? Thanks, doug



Tilton will still provide parts until Feb 15th to its current dealers


----------



## spike60 (Jan 13, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Tilton will still provide parts until Feb 15th to its current dealers



Ordered some parts on Friday. They plan to continue on past Feb 15 with their other products as long as the business is there. The field reps are gone, and I wonder about the tech guys. (Their service manager was really good.) But the girls in the office and some warehouse staff to ship orders should be OK.


----------



## PB (Jan 13, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> At least between Husky and Jonsered, and Jonsered, Partner and Poulan Pro on some older models.
> Some parts does of course still cross referance all the way, but not really a lot of them. :msp_wink:



I'm talking current parts that dealers can still order.  I highly doubt there are many, or any, Partner numbers still valid other than screws, etc.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Ordered some parts on Friday. They plan to continue on past Feb 15 with their other products as long as the business is there. The field reps are gone, and I wonder about the tech guys. (Their service manager was really good.) But the girls in the office and some warehouse staff to ship orders should be OK.



Talked to both my field rep and tech rep last week. Field rep is done, and the tech rep said he still has a job-but would not say for how long...............


----------



## Philbert (Jan 13, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Talked to both my field rep and tech rep last week. Field rep is done, . . .



I left Larry a voice mail message last week - hope he got it. Always enjoyed talking to him at shows and events.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2013)

Philbert said:


> I left Larry a voice mail message last week - hope he got it. Always enjoyed talking to him at shows and events.
> 
> Philbert



40+ years with the same company-That's gotta hurt.................


----------



## adronetree (Jan 13, 2013)

*Hey*

Can one of you guys who is a dealer with Tilton or Jonsered try to get me some info on the remaining Iron Horses they have warehoused.
Either a 2090pro with winch or the 13hp with winch and bunk. I have a new 9hp now in Norway but I plan on getting one for US work also......
You can pm me if you like...
Thanks


----------



## Javelin (Jan 13, 2013)

Got my letter this past friday.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 13, 2013)

adronetree said:


> Can one of you guys who is a dealer with Tilton or Jonsered try to get me some info on the remaining Iron Horses they have warehoused.
> Either a 2090pro with winch or the 13hp with winch and bunk. I have a new 9hp now in Norway but I plan on getting one for US work also......
> You can pm me if you like...
> Thanks



I have long been intrigued by the Iron Horse. How well do you like yours?


----------



## adronetree (Jan 13, 2013)

*Iron Horse*



dl5205 said:


> I have long been intrigued by the Iron Horse. How well do you like yours?


Sorry to get off topic but with regard to the Jernhest/Iron Horse I love it. I have been working on a snow covered mountain here in Norway dragging logs back down a walking trail. The snow is the only way it is accessible at all. I have metal ice spikes on the tracks. It is very hard to walk up the trail almost impossible to walk it with a chainsaw in hand.

I have around 15k hours on tracked Bobcats and I'll tell you the Iron Horse will go places other track machines wouldn't even consider.
Its amazing the terrain it will operate on. That being said it will not lift 2 tons 11ft in the air to load a truck as a T300 will. Its not going to feed a chipper ither.

For dragging logs out of those hard to reach places or for minimizing yard damage the Iron Horse can't be beat.
I've tried mini skid steers and there have been many arguments about whether the Iron Horse or Mini is better and hands down the Iron Horse is better. A mini skid will not go where the Iron Horse will not even close.
Being able to put the machine in the back of the pickup is nice too.
Most everyone in the US frowns on the Iron Horse just out of lack of experience with them. It was strange to me at first as well.

I've decided that I will always keep one around for tree jobs even though the bulk of the work will get done by the T300.
I've made a few gopro videos of it and I'll post them once I have footage that is decent.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 13, 2013)

adronetree said:


> Sorry to get off topic but with regard to the Jernhest/Iron Horse I love it. I have been working on a snow covered mountain here in Norway dragging logs back down a walking trail. The snow is the only way it is accessible at all. I have metal ice spikes on the tracks. It is very hard to walk up the trail almost impossible to walk it with a chainsaw in hand.
> 
> I have around 15k hours on tracked Bobcats and I'll tell you the Iron Horse will go places other track machines wouldn't even consider.
> Its amazing the terrain it will operate on. That being said it will not lift 2 tons 11ft in the air to load a truck as a T300 will. Its not going to feed a chipper ither.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I have long wanted to try one. I would pick an IronHorse up in an instant, If I ever found one in my price range.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 13, 2013)

Things are already starting to slip over there....


----------



## adronetree (Jan 13, 2013)

*Iron horse*



dl5205 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have long wanted to try one. I would pick an IronHorse up in an instant, If I ever found one in my price range.



Heres a quick video of how I usually load it. The pine is 20" by probably 15' or 16'. 
It was -10 c and slippery so my video quality once walking was real bad so I haven't uploaded yet but I'll post more later. Below where the machine is back to the house is a rocky downhill switchback nightmare.
Just gives you an idea of what it will pull per trip...

Iron Horse - YouTube


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the vid!


----------



## spike60 (Jan 15, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Things are already starting to slip over there....



Kind of like flying the flag upside down as a distress signal? :msp_wink:


----------



## spike60 (Jan 15, 2013)

timmcat said:


> Second is Husky may set Jred up with another distributor in the US instead of going direct.



There may be something to this rumor.  

If you still have my number give me a call sometime after 9:00 this morning.


----------



## thumper440 (Jan 15, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Things are already starting to slip over there....



has anyone seen different shades of red on the jonsereds lately? i just bought a new 2152 a month ago. as he was installing my bar of choice i see the plastic parts are really dark red and the metal parts are more orange shaded red. i walked over to the shelf thinking i was gonna grab another instead, only to find every model in the store to be this way?


----------



## Great Smokies (Jan 15, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Things are already starting to slip over there....


That's the Australian special edition. :msp_wink:


----------



## Javelin (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got a letter from Husqvarna today that stated new distributors are being established.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jan 17, 2013)

Javelin said:


> Just got a letter from Husqvarna today that stated new distributors are being established.



Steven Willand in the NE? It would seem like the likely choice, considering they already distribute RedMax, Poulan and Dixon.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 17, 2013)

Edge & Engine said:


> Steven Willand in the NE? It would seem like the likely choice, considering they already distribute RedMax, Poulan and Dixon.



The fact that they're doing this obviously suggests that they were disappointed with Tilton, and not so much the idea of having a distributor. 

I have to wonder why though, if husky is distributed direct. 

I guess it would be a big deal to tool up all their existing facilities for another line?


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 17, 2013)

Edge & Engine said:


> Steven Willand in the NE? It would seem like the likely choice, considering they already distribute RedMax, Poulan and Dixon.



I hope they get Jonsered. I have dealt with them for a long time and never had a bad experience.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 17, 2013)

Edge & Engine said:


> Steven Willand in the NE? It would seem like the likely choice, considering they already distribute RedMax, Poulan and Dixon.



I just called them, they don't have Jonsered. What a let down, I had high hopes.

Later
Dan


----------



## Javelin (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe this will help in getting some more product offerings in the trimmer blower area's. I sold several of the 2125 trimmers and then for some reason it is nla due to lack of interest according to tilton. They offered me the 2128 which for my commercial guys is a joke. Also a 50cc backpack is not enough blower for my commercial guys either. I never had much trouble with tilton other than they did not seem to request better offerings for the line.


----------



## Javelin (Jan 17, 2013)

there are some dist. in this area that I hope do not get them.


----------



## 166 (Jan 17, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> I just called them, they don't have Jonsered. What a let down, I had high hopes.
> 
> Later
> Dan



It's going to be another 7-10 days before anything is official.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 17, 2013)

Javelin said:


> Maybe this will help in getting some more product offerings in the trimmer blower area's. I sold several of the 2125 trimmers and then for some reason it is nla due to lack of interest according to tilton. They offered me the 2128 which for my commercial guys is a joke. Also a 50cc backpack is not enough blower for my commercial guys either. I never had much trouble with tilton other than they did not seem to request better offerings for the line.



Don't they sell a red version of the Husky 45cc brushcutter? I'd love to get me one of them. Now to get a stocking dealer closer than 100 miles away..:cool2:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 17, 2013)

No word from Husky yet. After 40+ years they must have been very upset with TILTON to switch to another dist. and not go dealer direct.......................:msp_confused:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> No word from Husky yet. After 40+ years they must have been very upset with TILTON to switch to another dist. and not go dealer direct.......................:msp_confused:



I don't really believe that is going to happen, before I see some evidence that it actually did.....


----------



## winchester (Jan 17, 2013)

Talked with my Husqvarna rep today. He said there will be no official statement made until February 15. He did say that it does look like they will be going with some sort of distributor and not going direct. Once again, speculation.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 17, 2013)

They haven't made a final decsion yet. We can speculate all we want, but we really just have to wait until they make up their minds. 

Willand is a good house, but my preference is they go direct. No distributor will have parts, terms or tech support comparable to Husky. Any new distributor will naturally have almost no parts for non-current models. Distributor programs will unlikely be able to maintain price parity with the models that will be in TSC or comparable Husky models. And they have to set up several distributors to cover different parts of the country. IMO, if they are going to stay with distribution, they should have just stayed with Tilton.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

spike60 said:


> They haven't made a final decsion yet. We can speculate all we want, but we really just have to wait until they make up their minds.
> 
> Willand is a good house, but my preference is they go direct. No distributor will have parts, terms or tech support comparable to Husky. Any new distributor will naturally have almost no parts for non-current models. Distributor programs will unlikely be able to maintain price parity with the models that will be in TSC or comparable Husky models. And they have to set up several distributors to cover different parts of the country. IMO, if they are going to stay with distribution, they should have just stayed with Tilton.



Hopefully, they will go direct from Husky USA - I will be disappointed if not....


----------



## Javelin (Jan 17, 2013)

My letter states "New distributors will be in place by February 15, 2013."


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

Javelin said:


> My letter states "New distributors will be in place by February 15, 2013."



Are you a Jonsered dealer? Sounds like you are...:msp_smile:


----------



## Javelin (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes for several years. My father was a jonsereds dealer back in the late 70's


----------



## PB (Jan 17, 2013)

Javelin said:


> Yes for several years. My father was a jonsereds dealer back in the late 70's



Do you have a school bus full of old parts? Seems like any dealer from that far back has at least one.


----------



## hamish (Jan 17, 2013)

spike60 said:


> They haven't made a final decsion yet. We can speculate all we want, but we really just have to wait until they make up their minds.
> 
> Willand is a good house, but my preference is they go direct. No distributor will have parts, terms or tech support comparable to Husky. Any new distributor will naturally have almost no parts for non-current models. Distributor programs will unlikely be able to maintain price parity with the models that will be in TSC or comparable Husky models. And they have to set up several distributors to cover different parts of the country. IMO, if they are going to stay with distribution, they should have just stayed with Tilton.



Speculation can be fun, especially when considering in the later years our former "distributor" shared the same addresses and wharehouses as mother orange.

I hope for all you southern dealers things go direct, but am really hoping I get the distribution rights so i can set up in my barn with 100+ hot Swedish chicks and.........purely speculation, but likeing the idea!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

hamish said:


> Speculation can be fun, especially when considering in the later years our former "distributor" shared the same addresses and wharehouses as mother orange.
> 
> I hope for all you southern dealers things go direct, but am really hoping I get the distribution rights so i can set up in my barn with 100+ hot Swedish chicks and.........purely speculation, but likeing the idea!



Swedish chicks aren't really that hot - but Swedish saws surely is! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## TK (Jan 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Swedish chicks aren't really that hot - but Swedish saws surely is! :msp_biggrin:



I've heard they have pretty good sideways balance! The saws do too lol


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 17, 2013)

Gotta ask, whats a Jonsered? Never seen one in my area for sale hardly ever. Got more Dolmar dealers here then Jonsered. 

Red painted Husqvarnas right?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 17, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Gotta ask, whats a Jonsered? Never seen one in my area for sale hardly ever. Got more Dolmar dealers here then Jonsered.
> 
> Red painted Husqvarnas right?



By now, yes - but it wasn't always that way, as you surely know. :msp_wink:

In the early to mid 1970s Jonsereds made much better saws than Husky did, but it started to change from 1976 (162se) - and just after that Electrolux took control over both brands (+ more), and put Husky in lead. Jonsereds had problems with finding more modern and cheaper to make replacements for their (extremly high quality) earlier designs, and a lot of influence from both Husky and Partner was forced upon the brand. 
From 1982 Husky started making (first Jonsereds, then Jonsered) the saws, and by about 1990 they made all decent models, regardless who originally made those models. The last Jonsered saws that wasn't designed by Husky was the 2055, 2077 and 2095 (early 2000s) - that all were a blend of Partner and Jonsered design, but made by Husky.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> By now, yes - but it wasn't always that way, as you surely know. :msp_wink:
> 
> In the early to mid 1970s Jonsereds made much better saws than Husky did, but it started to change from 1976 (162se) - and just after that Electrolux took control over both brands (+ more), and put Husky in lead. Jonsereds had problems with finding more modern and cheaper to make replacements for their (extremly high quality) earlier designs, and a lot of influence from both Husky and Partner was forced upon the brand.
> From 1982 Husky started making (first Jonsereds, then Jonsered) the saws, and by about 1990 they made all decent models, regardless who originally made those models. The last Jonsered saws that wasn't designed by Husky was the 2055, 2077 and 2095 (early 2000s) - that all were a blend of Partner and Jonsered design, but made by Husky.



Yes like you say I surely know. 

Been interested in all those take overs for a long time. 

I was serious though about the area of the midwest that I live in having for all purpose's no Jonsered saws or dealers around here and never really did far as I know.

Must have been Tiltons fault?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jan 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> By now, yes - but it wasn't always that way, as you surely know. :msp_wink:
> 
> In the early to mid 1970s Jonsereds made much better saws than Husky did, but it started to change from 1976 (162se) - and just after that Electrolux took control over both brands (+ more), and put Husky in lead. Jonsereds had problems with finding more modern and cheaper to make replacements for their (extremly high quality) earlier designs, and a lot of influence from both Husky and Partner was forced upon the brand.
> From 1982 Husky started making (first Jonsereds, then Jonsered) the saws, and by about 1990 they made all decent models, regardless who originally made those models. The last Jonsered saws that wasn't designed by Husky was the 2055, 2077 and 2095 (early 2000s) - that all were a blend of Partner and Jonsered design, but made by Husky.



Hey Niko, where does the 2094 fit in?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2013)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Hey Niko, where does the 2094 fit in?



In a very short time frame in the early 1990s, before the 2095 took over. :msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yes like you say I surely know.
> 
> Been interested in all those take overs for a long time.
> 
> ...



I have no idea who really is to blame for that, but I guess it is up to Husky to correct it, as they own the Jonsered brand?


----------



## cffr (Jan 18, 2013)

*iron horse ?*

since it has been discussed in this thread and i am desperate for information. i live in nevada and emailed tilton as it said they were the exclusive importer and asked for info when i gave them my address they said they didnt have a dealer close to me and would not send me any other info period so if anyone has any info that i can get one at please let me know


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 18, 2013)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Hey Niko, where does the 2094 fit in?



The 2094/2095 were the last of the Jonsereds that had any Jonsered in them, now it is all HusqaREDMAX. Jonsered has been nothing but a house brand for a while and now it is without a house. Hard to believe that Husqvarna will direct distribute Jonsereds through exsisting dealers, be curious to see how that ends.

Always wondered if areas that had a strong Electro-lux Partner/Poulan position had any Jonsered dealers. Around here all were availible from small dealers, now only large Husqvarna/Redmax, hmmmmm, perhaps we should be calling them WAL-varna or Husq-mart.


----------



## Doug Fir (Jan 18, 2013)

cffr said:


> since it has been discussed in this thread and i am desperate for information. i live in nevada and emailed tilton as it said they were the exclusive importer and asked for info when i gave them my address they said they didnt have a dealer close to me and would not send me any other info period so if anyone has any info that i can get one at please let me know



It's my understanding that Tilton is/was the exclusive importer of Jonsered products for the Eastern U.S. and the Caribbean. Since you live in Nevada, you need to go to Jonsered's Western U.S. website (jonsered.com/us/west/) to find a dealer:

Dealers - Jonsered Dealer Locator - Find Jonsered Dealers - Western U.S.

The bad news for you is that there is nothing in southern Nevada. The closest dealer to you seems to be Norwalk Power Equipment near Los Angeles. Fortunately for you they do seem to have free shipping:

Jonsered Chainsaws - Norwalk Power

Quite frankly you would be better off buying a different brand with local dealer support. Jonsered dealers in the West are few and far between. It wasn't always like that. When I bought my Jonsereds back in 1983 there was good dealer support in Colorado (which is where I lived at the time). Now there is nothing in the part of Colorado where I used to live. The situation is also bad in the part of Washington where I now live, although we don't have any local Husky dealers either. We have a Dolmar dealer (!) and of course a Stihlership. I wish that Husqvarna had a better dealer network. In some parts of the U.S. the coverage is pathetic!

Doug


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> The 2094/2095 were the last of the Jonsereds that had any Jonsered in them, now it is all HusqaREDMAX. ....



Your story is getting totally wrong when you mention the 2094 among the "last ones", it wasn't made late enough to be even close to the last ones, 10 years difference.


----------



## rmh3481 (Jan 18, 2013)

670 is close to the last real Jonsered.


----------



## PB (Jan 18, 2013)

Doug Fir said:


> It's my understanding that Tilton is/was the exclusive importer of Jonsered products for the Eastern U.S. and the Caribbean. Since you live in Nevada, you need to go to Jonsered's Western U.S. website (jonsered.com/us/west/) to find a dealer:
> 
> Dealers - Jonsered Dealer Locator - Find Jonsered Dealers - Western U.S.
> 
> ...



Do you even know what an Iron Horse is?  Jonsered is the only one you can buy. 



rmh3481 said:


> 670 is close to the last real Jonsered.



No, Troll is right on this one. The 670 was one of the first Husky influenced saws in the lineup with designs dating back to 1983. The 2095, 2054, 2055 were the last of the Jonsered only models that shared no parts with a Husky saw. The 2095 doesn't even fit into that mold very well either as the top end was off the K950.


----------



## PB (Jan 18, 2013)

cffr said:


> since it has been discussed in this thread and i am desperate for information. i live in nevada and emailed tilton as it said they were the exclusive importer and asked for info when i gave them my address they said they didnt have a dealer close to me and would not send me any other info period so if anyone has any info that i can get one at please let me know



Regarding the Iron Horse, I am willing to bet that Tilton will still be selling these after the Jonsered move. Iron Horse are made by a different company and the ones in the US will probably have a different brand on them now.


----------



## Doug Fir (Jan 18, 2013)

PB said:


> Do you even know what an Iron Horse is?  ...



Apparently not! :msp_ohmy: For some reason I thought he was interested in a chain saw, but apparently he is interested in one of those strange contraptions used to drag logs out of the woods. They're made by Lennartfors and marketed by Jonsered.

Doug


----------



## Philbert (Jan 18, 2013)

Doug Fir said:


> Apparently not! :msp_ohmy: For some reason I thought he was interested in a chain saw, but apparently he is interested in one of those strange contraptions used to drag logs out of the woods. They're made by Lennartfors and marketed by Jonsered.
> 
> Doug



Great tip Doug!

The IronHorse

Lennartsfors AB

Philbert


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jan 18, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> In a very short time frame in the early 1990s, before the 2095 took over. :msp_smile:



Thank-you, sir. I guess that's why you don't see too many of them. I'm glad I have one.


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 18, 2013)

For anyone that cares, the 2094/2095s share parts with many Husqvarna saws, from clutchs to cranks, 181s-XX0Xs. Cases, some metal bits, handles, plastics were specific, the goodies could be sourced from other saws.

That part of them that makes them the last of the Jonsereds is where the parts are located or perhaps how they are arranged, course there was quite a bit of Partner in there as well, might see that on an IPL, maybe not.

The step from the 930s to the 2094s was not a big leap and 930s are not goodies specific as well.

930s were supposedly sitting on the shelf next to 2094s in 1990-91ish. 

2095s were next to the 2094s in 1993/94, I think. Could have been 94/95.

The last of the 2095s around here were gone shortly after the horrible 2186 showed up, mid 2000s maybe?. 

2095s were around $900-950.00 depending on bar length, could have been as much as $1150.00. 2094s were in the $800-950.00 range, depending on the mood of the dealer.

I do not remember for sure but I though the K950 showed up around the mid 90s.

Not at all postive on the dates, but a rough estimate. I know in 1999 it was all 2095s and the bulk of the 2094s were hard used parts machines. Hard saw to find in good shape but lots of beaters around. Usually a hodge podge of 94/95 parts these days when they pop up. The early shaped non decomp 94 cylinders are very hard to find in good condition.

I was talking to an ex-Jonsered dealer on Friday, in walks a customer with a very clean 670 Champ, needs a bit of attention. First time since it was purchased that it has failed to run correctly. Customer purchased the 670 and 2065, the 2065 collects dust. The 670 Champs were runners, and the Jonsered dealers around here sold a huge amount of them. Most need lots of work these days so they sit until parted out.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2013)

rmh3481 said:


> 670 is close to the last real Jonsered.



No, that was one of the first two to me both designed (basically) and made by Husky (630 and 670). Some cosmetics may have been designed by Jonsered, but not much more.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2013)

PB said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> No, Troll is right on this one. The 670 was one of the first Husky influenced saws in the lineup with designs dating back to 1983. The 2095, 2054, 2055 were the last of the Jonsered only models that shared no parts with a Husky saw. The 2095 doesn't even fit into that mold very well either as the top end was off the K950.



I believe they shared the bar nuts....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## cffr (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks for the info and link on the iron horse with google translate got a bunch of info about the machine. sent an email hopefully will get a response and maybe be able to order it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone know if there are any Jonsered Tsumura bars left out there i need a 20" and 16" 3/8 .050. Small mount


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I believe they shared the bar nuts....:msp_biggrin:



Actually that wasn't a pure joke, as at least some older Jonsereds (with the D024 mount) did not share the bar nuts with Husky. 

As it looks to me, the larger Jonsered saws started to use the D009 mount and 8mm Husky nuts at the same time as production was moved to the Husky factory, exemplified with the later 8/900 series saws, that can be found with both bar mounts/nut sizes...

Bear in mind that the last statement above is not my personal findings, but based on what others have posted about their saws through the years.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Anyone know if there are any Jonsered Tsumura bars left out there i need a 20" and 16" 3/8 .050. Small mount



I would have liked a small mount 16" and a large mount 20", prefereably black - and of course .058....:msp_wink:

Dreaming is fine, but the practical gain may be nil - over just using Pro-Lites.


----------



## PB (Jan 22, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Actually that wasn't a pure joke, as at least some older Jonsereds (with the D024 mount) did not share the bar nuts with Husky.
> 
> As it looks to me, the larger Jonsered saws started to use the D009 mount and 8mm Husky nuts at the same time as production was moved to the Husky factory, exemplified with the later 8/900 series saws, that can be found with both bar mounts/nut sizes...
> 
> Bear in mind that the last statement above is not my personal findings, but based on what others have posted about their saws through the years.



The change in mounts didn't occur until the late 80's or early 90's with the 830/930 series of saws. There was a mid production change in bar mounts in that series to the D009 mount. So there are 830 and 930 saws out there with both bar mounts.


----------



## PB (Jan 22, 2013)

Now we are getting way off topic here, but who was the first manufacturer to use the K095 mount? The earliest Husky I found was the 140 from 1973 but the Jonsereds go back to the late 60's.


----------



## hamish (Jan 22, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I would have liked a small mount 16" and a large mount 20", prefereably black - and of course .058....:msp_wink:
> 
> Dreaming is fine, but the practical gain may be nil - over just using Pro-Lites.



You are correct my friend, the only benefit of the reduced weight bars is for those that feel compelled to use rsn's!


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 22, 2013)

PB said:


> Now we are getting way off topic here, but who was the first manufacturer to use the K095 mount? The earliest Husky I found was the 140 from 1973 but the Jonsereds go back to the late 60's.



Homelite. The E-Z/Super E-Z and XL-101 series saws used that mount and they were released in the late 1960's.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

PB said:


> The change in mounts didn't occur until the late 80's or early 90's with the 830/930 series of saws. There was a mid production change in bar mounts in that series to the D009 mount. So there are 830 and 930 saws out there with both bar mounts.



Yes, it was some time in the late 1980s, all I know about the Husky factory thing is that *all the better Jonsered models* were made at the Husky factory by some time in 1991 (according to a Jonsered tech. note (service bulletin) dated that year - but it likely happened a bit earlier, and started in 1982/83 with the 630 and 670. This included many models that Husky had no version of.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 22, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Anyone know if there are any Jonsered Tsumura bars left out there i need a 20" and 16" 3/8 .050. Small mount



just bought a 20" like you want yesterday- treemonkey had some


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

hamish said:


> You are correct my friend, the only benefit of the reduced weight bars is for those that feel compelled to use rsn's!



The Tsumura bars are definately heavier than the laminated Pro-Lites, the "cool factor" is the only reason I would want one. When possible, I actually prefer the original Husky bars (laminated), that are lighter that the rebranded Pro-Lites. It is a pity that the Rollomatic E (not ES) is not made with any Husky mount, but it is of course possible to use a 3003 mount one on the large Husky mount ones.

Btw, there is a 25" (24 really) Rollomatic E out there, that might be an excellent choise for those that are looking for a light 24" bar. The downside (if it really is one) is that it has a 10t nose, and has rather curved flanks.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 22, 2013)

is it worth shipping a bar from the US Niko ?

clean your inbox :msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

PB said:


> Now we are getting way off topic here, but who was the first manufacturer to use the K095 mount? The earliest Husky I found was the 140 from 1973 but the Jonsereds go back to the late 60's.



I wonder which Jonsered model that was? :msp_confused:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

lmbrman said:


> is it worth shipping a bar from the US Niko ?
> 
> clean your inbox :msp_smile:



According to my brother, not for one bar, but for two or more in one package, some times - I guess it depends on the deals you get in the first place...


----------



## PB (Jan 22, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I wonder which Jonsered model that was? :msp_confused:



The 50 which was developed in the late 60's.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

PB said:


> The 50 which was developed in the late 60's.



I figured that was the one, but it didn't show up on the market before 1970, as far as I know.

Btw, why is it called small Husky, and not small Jonsereds, if that was the first one? 

Frankly, I wasn't sure if those saws had that mount, and didn't look it up - I just reacted at the 1960s comment, since they weren't out that early - and the smallest Jonsereds before that were the 61, 601 and 62, and those had the D024....


----------



## PB (Jan 22, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I figured that was the one, but it didn't show up on the market before 1970, as far as I know.
> 
> Btw, why is it called small Husky, and not small Jonsereds, if that was the first one?
> 
> Frankly, I wasn't sure if those saws had that mount, and didn't look it up - I just reacted at the 1960s comment, since they weren't out that early - and the smallest Jonsereds before that were the 61, 601 and 62, and those had the D024....



Really it should be small Homelite.  From here on out I will be calling it the K095.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

PB said:


> Really it should be small Homelite.  From here on out I will be calling it the K095.



:cool2: That is what I prefere to call it, but there are many members that have no idea what that is...

Afaik, Husky didn't use it before 1973, on the 140 - so they don't really deserve that it is called "small Husky" mount, if it was used before that - but who really cares about such details by now? 

Btw (general comment, not to you), there are lots of bar mounts out there that has an 8.2mm stud slot (including Stihl 3005), but it doesn't mean it is the same mount.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

lmbrman said:


> is it worth shipping a bar from the US Niko ?
> 
> clean your inbox :msp_smile:



I didn't know it was full, but cleaned out 29 messages, so I guess it is availiable now...:msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 22, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, there is a 25" (24 really) Rollomatic E out there, that might be an excellent choise for those that are looking for a light 24" bar. The downside (if it really is one) is that it has a 10t nose, and has rather curved flanks.



Actually they show a 25" E 3003 000 7831(.050) or 5231(.063) labeled as yellow with an 11t nose the same as the narrower ES bars. The 10t is the green ES bar they offer.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Actually they show a 25" E 3003 000 7831(.050) or 5231(.063) labeled as yellow with an 11t nose the same as the narrower ES bars. The 10t is the green ES bar they offer.



The 10t nose Rollomatic E that my brother bought on Ebay is a "green" one - if there are "yellow" 11t ones out there as well, they are likely even better options - I just posted about what I knew about, as those bars don't seem to be advertised as availiable, even though they exist. 

Anyway, I believe a 25" (called) Rollomatic E is a very good option for those looking for a light 24" bar - including Husky 562xp owners (that really want a 24" TechLite). :msp_smile:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 22, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Homelite. The E-Z/Super E-Z and XL-101 series saws used that mount and they were released in the late 1960's.





PB said:


> Really it should be small Homelite.  From here on out I will be calling it the K095.



I'm not so sure I agree with you guys on the Homelite useing a K095 mount back then. 

The SEZ and such had there own mount with long horizontal adjuster slots in them, not at all like a K095 adjuster holes, and it seems to be Homelites own mount to fit those rectangle adjuster pins they used. Some small Pioneer bars used a mount like that as well. 

I know that after those bars went obsolete, the K095 mount was specified by Oregon as the replacement but to say they used a K095 mount way back then may not be completly accurate.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'm not so sure I agree with you guys on the Homelite useing a K095 mount back then.
> 
> The SEZ and such had there own mount with long horizontal adjuster slots in them, not at all like a K095 adjuster holes, and it seems to be Homelites own mount to fit those rectangle adjuster pins they used. Some small Pioneer bars used a mount like that as well.
> 
> I know that after those bars went obsolete, the K095 mount was specified by Oregon as the replacement but to say they used a K095 mount way back then may not be completly accurate.



Fits very well with my thoughts on the matter, an 8.2mm bolt slot doesn't automatically mean that it is a K095 - there are lots of different mounts with a slot that wide. Even A095 is different from K095...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 22, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Fits very well with my thoughts on the matter, an 8.2mm bolt slot doesn't automatically mean that it is a K095 - there are lots of different mounts with a slot that wide. Even A095 is different from K095...



If I'm remembering right, the A095 was the one with the oblong/offset adjuster holes that were wider on the bottom to fit the rectangle shaped adjuster better on the Homeltes. The later K095 bars got bigger round adjuster holes to make room for the Homelite adjuster. 

The A095 adjuster holes were open to the bar grove as well to oil throgh them like a K041 mount as well. 

I actually wished they still made the A095 mount over the K095 mount as it will fit all the K041's as well.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> If I'm remembering right, the A095 was the one with the oblong/offset adjuster holes that were wider on the bottom to fit the rectangle shaped adjuster better on the Homeltes. The later K095 bars got bigger round adjuster holes to make room for the Homelite adjuster.
> 
> The A095 adjuster holes were open to the bar grove as well to oil throgh them like a K041 mount as well.
> 
> I actually wished they still made the A095 mount over the K095 mount as it will fit all the K041's as well.



Fits very well with what I "thought" I knew, but wasn't sure enough to post about...:msp_smile:


----------



## PB (Jan 22, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'm not so sure I agree with you guys on the Homelite useing a K095 mount back then.
> 
> The SEZ and such had there own mount with long horizontal adjuster slots in them, not at all like a K095 adjuster holes, and it seems to be Homelites own mount to fit those rectangle adjuster pins they used. Some small Pioneer bars used a mount like that as well.
> 
> I know that after those bars went obsolete, the K095 mount was specified by Oregon as the replacement but to say they used a K095 mount way back then may not be completly accurate.



I am deferring this to the Homie guys.  I really have no idea except that Jonsered was using the K095 mount (minus the L shaped adjuster) in the 60's and have been since. I always thought Homelite had their own bar mount for those saws and there was a small homie mount.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 23, 2013)

PB said:


> I am deferring this to the Homie guys.  I really have no idea except that Jonsered was using the K095 mount (minus the L shaped adjuster) in the 60's and have been since. I always thought Homelite had their own bar mount for those saws and there was a small homie mount.



Something doesn't quite add up here, what models exactly did Jonsereds use that bar mount on in the 1960s - I see no candidates whatsoever....:msp_confused:

The first possible candidate was the model 50, that came out in 1971, as far as I know.

I have a hunch what you may be referring to, but if what I think you are suggesting is true, I have seen no evidence (or even an indication) of it...


----------



## PB (Jan 23, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Something doesn't quite add up here, what models exactly did Jonsereds use that bar mount on in the 1960s - I see no candidates whatsoever....:msp_confused:
> 
> The first possible candidate was the model 50, that came out in 1971, as far as I know.
> 
> I have a hunch what you may be referring to, but if what I think you are suggesting is true, I have seen no evidence (or even an indication) of it...



Nope, it was the 50 and I never trust the data on Acres' site when it comes to dates. It is correctly listed as 1971, but so is the 52 and 52E. So Jonsered used the mount in 1971.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 23, 2013)

Pace INC???????????


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 23, 2013)

PB said:


> Nope, it was the 50 and I never trust the data on Acres' site when it comes to dates. It is correctly listed as 1971, but so is the 52 and 52E. So Jonsered used the mount in 1971.



I don't always trust those dates either, but some times they are the best I can find.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 23, 2013)

OK, back on topic............It's Willand. If it couldn't go direct, this is the best place it could land.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 23, 2013)

spike60 said:


> OK, back on topic............It's Willand. If it couldn't go direct, this is the best place it could land.



Heard a rumor today about Pace-Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Philbert (Jan 23, 2013)

spike60 said:


> OK, back on topic............It's Willand. If it couldn't go direct, this is the best place it could land.



These guys?

Steven Willand Inc. expands distribution territory - Lawn & Landscape

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 23, 2013)

Philbert said:


> These guys?
> 
> Steven Willand Inc. expands distribution territory - Lawn & Landscape
> 
> Philbert



Yes-But they are a loooooong way from Sconnie-Possibly multiple distributors across the former Tilton territory?


----------



## Javelin (Jan 23, 2013)

Who is the dist. for the midwest?


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 23, 2013)

spike60 said:


> OK, back on topic............It's Willand. If it couldn't go direct, this is the best place it could land.



Is that just for the North East?

Will husky take some sort of leadership role in chartering new models and instruction of use of autotune etc to dealers or will that all fall on the distribs?


----------



## spike60 (Jan 23, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Is that just for the North East?
> 
> Will husky take some sort of leadership role in chartering new models and instruction of use of autotune etc to dealers or will that all fall on the distribs?



Pretty much. Wherever they have Red Max, they'll now have Jonsered. I have no idea who will be handling other areas. I doubt Husky will be involved with the dealers though. It will be up to the distributors.


----------



## hamish (Jan 23, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Pretty much. Wherever they have Red Max, they'll now have Jonsered. I have no idea who will be handling other areas. I doubt Husky will be involved with the dealers though. It will be up to the distributors.



That sucks! At least you'll still have Jonsered, thats the main thing, hopefully the margins are enough to get by.


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 25, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Pretty much. Wherever they have Red Max, they'll now have Jonsered. I have no idea who will be handling other areas. I doubt Husky will be involved with the dealers though. It will be up to the distributors.



Interesting, both of the RedMax dealers that I go to are already full line Husqvarna dealers. They were RedMax dealers long before they were Husq dealers but picked up the Husqvarna line for the L and G products. Hmmm, be curious to see if they pick up the saws, they never stocked and did not want to be bothered with the RedMax saws, and even though they stock a full line of Husqvarna saws except the 3120 they do not try at all to sell any.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 25, 2013)

Both my Stihl dealer and Husky dealer sell Redmax.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 25, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> Interesting, both of the RedMax dealers that I go to are already full line Husqvarna dealers. They were RedMax dealers long before they were Husq dealers but picked up the Husqvarna line for the L and G products. Hmmm, be curious to see if they pick up the saws, they never stocked and did not want to be bothered with the RedMax saws, and even though they stock a full line of Husqvarna saws except the 3120 they do not try at all to sell any.




For a dealer that already has Husky, Jonsered would primarily be attractive in areas where the brand has, (or at least had), a decent following. NY, PA and New England along with the upper midwest would be my first thought. Not sure how well known the brand is in your area.


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 25, 2013)

spike60 said:


> For a dealer that already has Husky, Jonsered would primarily be attractive in areas where the brand has, (or at least had), a decent following. NY, PA and New England along with the upper midwest would be my first thought. Not sure how well known the brand is in your area.



I do not know if Jonsered would have enough of a following anymore around here. I was told that the last dealers dropped the brand because of Tiltons and issues with reps., but that is only one side. Those dealers only carried saws and never the full line. 

It will be interesting as it has been long enough now that the commercial cutters have mostly switched to Stihl(2186 chased them away), Echo and Husqvarna if they are still cutting. Hardly even hear the name Jonsered anymore.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 25, 2013)

spike60 said:


> For a dealer that already has Husky, Jonsered would primarily be attractive in areas where the brand has, (or at least had), a decent following. NY, PA and New England along with the upper midwest would be my first thought. Not sure how well known the brand is in your area.



To me, a dealer that sells Husqvarna and Jonsered would be like having an Oldsmobile/Buick dealer - too similar. Although, it would be nice if a Husky or Jonsered dealer could service both brands (like a GM Goodwrench mechanic). 

If a Husqvarna dealer carried a second line, it would make more sense if they were different (Stihl, Dolmar, Echo, etc.) to offer an option, or perhaps 'Pro'/consumer lines (e.g. Husqvarna/Poulan, etc.).

JMHO

Philbert


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 25, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> I do not know if Jonsered would have enough of a following anymore around here. I was told that the last dealers dropped the brand because of Tiltons and issues with reps., but that is only one side. Those dealers only carried saws and never the full line.
> 
> It will be interesting as it has been long enough now that the commercial cutters have mostly switched to Stihl *(2186 chased them away)*, Echo and Husqvarna if they are still cutting. Hardly even hear the name Jonsered anymore.



Why did the 2186 chase them away? IIRC you posted "the terrible 2186" or something similar in an earlier post here. What was so bad about the 2186? The 385XP was a good saw (and a 2186 is a 385XP with different 'clothes' unless I'm mistaken), as are the newer 390XP and 2188.


----------



## origionalrebel (Jan 25, 2013)

Philbert said:


> To me, a dealer that sells Husqvarna and Jonsered would be like having an Oldsmobile/Buick dealer - too similar. Although, it would be nice if a Husky or Jonsered dealer could service both brands (like a GM Goodwrench mechanic).
> 
> If a Husqvarna dealer carried a second line, it would make more sense if they were different (Stihl, Dolmar, Echo, etc.) to offer an option, or perhaps 'Pro'/consumer lines (e.g. Husqvarna/Poulan, etc.).
> 
> ...



jred dealer here carries echo


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 25, 2013)

A lot of the early 385s had pto bearing problems. I would say that's what he is referring to.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 25, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> A lot of the early 385s had pto bearing problems. I would say that's what he is referring to.



That makes sense.


----------



## highmark (Jan 26, 2013)

It’s interesting to sit and read through this thread. We where a Jonsered Dealer (as well as Husky, and McCulloch) at the time of the Elux Buy Out of JRed. Initially it wasnt that big of a deal, but once Tiltons took over, it went down hill fast. We continued to offer Jred but we had an extremely hard time even bringing saws in to stock the shelves. We started Pushing McCulloch Titan as our other option at that time (second to Husky, which had previously been 2nd to Jred in sales for us- in ID) but then McCulloch folded their Titan line and we were left with Husky. For us, we just sold Husky from there until we could no longer compete with Lowes and Home Depot selling the same "brand" for less, we just couldn’t convince the consumer that they were buying a lesser product, eventually we locked the doors and walked away (after we were told that we WOULD warranty the equipment being sold by the other box stores, it killed us  ) Now Idaho, so far as I know, has only one Jred dealer that actually stocks saws and its 200 miles from me. I currently have four Jreds (52, 90, 2077, 450) and 2 huskys (2100CD, Rancher 460) that I use (not to mention the dozen or so muscle saws in my collection) when the last Husky was purchased (as a gift by my wife, I had planned on a XP: she had good intentions :bangI had wanted a Jred, but with no dealer support I shopped for a husky... I've been happy, but it’s not red! I would hope with the changes that are coming I would see a return of Jred to the area, with the hope that I could add a new modern Jred into the fleet. Currently my uncle runs a Stihl, it’s not a bad saw... but it’s a stihl, slow and steady, but even he wishes it was a Jred. Stihl is a joke now, with every John Deere dealer selling them in our parts it is killing the "real dealers" not to mention now the local chain of farm stores has them (incidentally they also now are a FULL line Husky dealer ). I would believe around here if Jred had an actual functioning distribution source that we would see a resurgence of Jred through the local saw shops as it would give them a viable "pro" saw that could not otherwise be bought at a local box store.


----------



## cambl (Jan 26, 2013)

"We where a Jonsered Dealer (as well as Husky, and McCulloch) at the time of the Elux Buy Out of JRed. Initially it wasnt that big of a deal, but once Tiltons took over..."

Jonsered dealers in Idaho would have been buying through a well known distributor in Oregon until Husky made the distribution change and took it direct in the mid-90s. Is that right?


----------



## timmcat (Jan 26, 2013)

Heard yesterday that a distributor in Jersey would be handling Jonsered. Bummer.
Cant for the life of me remember which one though. Maybe the coffee will help.

Oops, didn't see Bob's earier announcement.


----------



## highmark (Jan 26, 2013)

cambl said:


> Jonsered dealers in Idaho would have been buying through a well known distributor in Oregon until Husky made the distribution change and took it direct in the mid-90s. Is that right?



Are you talking Husky or Jonsered? Prior to the Buyout that was the case and for some time after we continued to have our choice of distributer for new saws (until we gave up on trying to deal with any one for Jred, around 93), the issue that arose was Tiltons had more weight and was becoming the replacement parts source (after all they had been the original importer since the late sixties or early 70s and that weight carried with Elux) and the other distributor option just new saws and stocking less parts so we were pushed in Tiltons direction, when we needed a new saw we could get it from the Oregon distributor but In the end it came down to the difficulty with getting anyone to work with us, either option wanted volume (so they could keep Elux content), and we sold 2-3 saws a month in the winter and around 10 total (Husky, McCulloch, Jred) in the summer months, we just couldn't meet the mass numbers they wanted per order at that time. I have a friend who still owns a shop, he ran into a similar issue with B&S when they closed down the SLC distributor and moved to a larger "More Centralized" distribution... it kills him now, the cost of parts and time. In the end i Just think it is so sad that in an effort to make more money, Elux undercut their dealer net work and unwittingly destroyed a large portion of their individual brand name. Try selling a saw when the customer can go and buy the "same" brand at the box store, hard unless you have a pro shopping for a pro saw. We sold Dixon ZTR for almost 20 years, quite literally we could not keep them in stock, Husky bought them, painted some dixon models orange and some husky models blue, now the Dixon dealer that replaced us is no more, he couldn't compete with the box store selling the same unit for 800 less. It's sad market for the consumer in our area because now for warranty work, all Husky products have to be shipped out as there is only one warranty dealer in the area and he will understandably only work on units he sales. How he pulls it off, I do not know, we sure tried and had our hands slapped.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> A lot of the early 385s had pto bearing problems. I would say that's what he is referring to.



Maybe, but wasn't that issue fixed by the time the 2186 came out?


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 26, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe, but wasn't that issue fixed by the time the 2186 came out?



I was thinking the same thing.

Later
Dan


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 26, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe, but wasn't that issue fixed by the time the 2186 came out?



I don't know for sure. I know I have a husky dealer friend and a jonsered/dolmar dealer and both didn't really like the 385 and 2186. Said they wouldn't stay running long enough to make money. The jonsered dealer has a shop at his house and cuts logs 5 days a week. He loved the 2171s but didn't like the bigger brother. The husky dealer couldn't keep a couple tree service guys in a running 385/390 for more than a month. He said he replaced about 7 cranks out of 10 385/390s that 2 tree service guys bought. They all ended up with 394/5s and forgot about the 385/390.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Jan 29, 2013)

New Distributor for Jonsered is Steven Willand Inc. got info today.


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 30, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe, but wasn't that issue fixed by the time the 2186 came out?



No, the only 2186 parts that I have are the other halves of the cases, did not keep the bad cranks. Then there was also the overall lack of umpf, it was a "lame duck" and a fragile one at that compairitively speaking. It was a hard sell, the last I knew only two cutters stayed with the 2186s, maybe 3 saws in total, the 2095s had a much much much larger fan base. Clearly the 2095s had been around much longer and positve word of mouth advertising played a huge part, just as negative word of mouth advertising hurt the 2186. Hardly ever see any 385/390 Husqvarnas, still see way, way, way more 395s. The last local 2186 that I knew of was sold at a loss to clear inventory.

When the 2186s fell flat a couple of dealers started selling the less expensive and more durable 80cc Efco, still a couple of those in use.

Best thing that happened to the local sales of Stihl 660s was the introduction of the 2186.

I wanted to add that part of the problem was also customer expectation and perception. Many of these people were expecting to run a 3/8x8x20-24" setup in the same fashion that they could with the 2095s. That was simply not possible with a 2186, it could do it but it did not do it well. Old habits are hard to change and nobody is happy when they have to pay to change them. The 660s were not the replacemnt because of the power but because of the durabilty, even more so with the Efcos, plus the price. The 660s were more expensive but they appearently felt it was the better value in the long run.

Do not have any idea how the new plan for Jonsered will work around here, it will be interesting to see if anyone picks it up beyond TSC.


----------



## dozerdan (Jan 30, 2013)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> New Distributor for Jonsered is Steven Willand Inc. got info today.



They now have Jonsered listed as a product they sell. It also says "Not available until February 15, 2013"

Later
Dan


----------



## spike60 (Jan 30, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> The jonsered dealer has a shop at his house and cuts logs 5 days a week.




And that's why the Jonsered brand has lost share the past 20 years. He's probably a decent guy and all, but that's not the issue. A real dealer isn't closed all week. 

This type of "shop" became the rule rather than the exception, and a line is going nowhere but down with that approach. I never understood why Tilton was content to let this happen. I think a lot of it was they just couldn't get out of their own way and offer competitive programs that compared favorably to other brands. Also, there's plenty of people who share the view of many who have posted here that Tilton could be very difficult to deal with. I got along with them, and I had a great rep, but a lot of times they left me shaking my head with the way they did things.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 30, 2013)

spike60 said:


> And that's why the Jonsered brand has lost share the past 20 years. He's probably a decent guy and all, but that's not the issue. A real dealer isn't closed all week.
> 
> This type of "shop" became the rule rather than the exception, and a line is going nowhere but down with that approach. I never understood why Tilton was content to let this happen. I think a lot of it was they just couldn't get out of their own way and offer competitive programs that compared favorably to other brands. Also, there's plenty of people who share the view of many who have posted here that Tilton could be very difficult to deal with. I got along with them, and I had a great rep, but a lot of times they left me shaking my head with the way they did things.



Well said, Bob. Probably why after 40+ years that the "mother ship" is floating in a different direction. Hopefully we can all stay afloat together!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 30, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Well said, Bob. Probably why after 40+ years that the "mother ship" is floating in a different direction. Hopefully we can all stay afloat together!



Is Willand going to be the distributor in the Midwest as well, Boyd?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 30, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Is Willand going to be the distributor in the Midwest as well, Boyd?



My sources tell me Pace Distributing in Mich will be the Midwest Rep-but have no confirmation letter from them yet.....................


----------



## 166 (Jan 30, 2013)

Willand
Pace
Carswell
PES

Don't know the exact territory for each distributor. Husqvarna has these setup as distribution for Redmax, Jonsered, Dixon, & Bluebird lines.


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 30, 2013)

166 said:


> Willand
> Pace
> Carswell
> PES
> ...



That would be Pace for Ohio then, only time will tell how it fits thier plans. Using the dealer locator on the Pace site it brings up all the full line Husqvarna dealers in the area as well as to special places.

Did not show the TSCs though.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 31, 2013)

What will the west coast distribution situation be?


----------



## timmcat (Feb 1, 2013)

Just went on the Tilton site to check availability of some parts I need for a 2153 and they dont have them, big surprise there. Unfortunately I still haven't heard anything from Willand's so I'll have to get stuff from my local Husky guy. Thanks for all the help in making a smooth transition Big Orange.:msp_mad:


----------



## 166 (Feb 1, 2013)

timmcat said:


> Just went on the Tilton site to check availability of some parts I need for a 2153 and they dont have them, big surprise there. Unfortunately I still haven't heard anything from Willand's so I'll have to get stuff from my local Husky guy. Thanks for all the help in making a smooth transition Big Orange.:msp_mad:



New distribution is not allowed to do anything until 2/15.


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 2, 2013)

can't get parts or saws
i do have a few pissed off customers
all this bs is gonna hurt jred
husky has the parts on hand but won't sell them
i'm a husky and jred dealer
i think husky is playing durty pool here


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 2, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> can't get parts or saws
> i do have a few pissed off customers
> all this bs is gonna hurt jred
> husky has the parts on hand but won't sell them
> ...



After talking to a few of the TILTON people this week..........................I think you are correct!:censored:


----------



## timmcat (Feb 2, 2013)

Dont you guys know that the decision making behind the big orange mothership is beyond reproach?

I could take someone at Tilton's side if they were a halfway decent distributor, but after 20 or so years of lousy programs and tech service that whined about the 21 series saws not being as good as 70e's and 49sp's I could care less. What is very aggravating is not being able to service my customers properly due to Husky's incompetence!!!


----------



## Philbert (Feb 2, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> can't get parts or saws . . .





WetGunPowder said:


> After talking to a few of the TILTON people this week..........................I think you are correct!



I feel for you dealers that have invested lots of time promoting the brand. I hope that you don't get screwed.

I understand the brand realignment thing, but Jonsered in TSC seems counter to the 'pro' saw image they worked on for so many years. Should have given TSC McCulloch, or something.

Philbert


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 2, 2013)

I kinda feel like you have to give husky some benefit of the doubt for doing what they are doing...

I'm not privy to what's going on behind the scenes, but it's tough to believe that they could shift distributors for one of their lines totally seamlessly with no service interruption. We don't know what went on prior to this, and how much writing was on the wall for either party, but I'm sure husky didn't want tilton loading up on a ton of spare parts so that they could keep selling as a renegade supplier for months and years. At the same time, it would probably take a lot of work, even if they have the parts, to all of a sudden set up a system where dealers could temporarily order direct from husky. If anything maybe they are trying to use this period of time to dry up tilton of parts. 

I agree that it's a ####ty situation for the dealers who are on the hook trying to get parts for customers saws in the interim, but from what it sounds like the brands name, recognition and sales volume was circling the drain in husky's eyes so...maybe to them its not a huge issue...they probably think that they have to do a good amount of reconstructing as it is. 

At the end of the day I'm just going to assume this isn't their first rodeo...


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 2, 2013)

Philbert said:


> I feel for you dealers that have invested lots of time promoting the brand. I hope that you don't get screwed.
> 
> I understand the brand realignment thing, but Jonsered in TSC seems counter to the 'pro' saw image they worked on for so many years. Should have given TSC McCulloch, or something.
> 
> Philbert



I don't think they have too much to lose because I think the only people who even know what jonsered is at this point are "pros"...therefore most pros aren't going to just see it at TSC and write it off...but it will get the brand name out there and under more people's radar. 

I would LOVE to see sales figures but I imagine consumer saws sell many more times over than pro saws...and even if pro saws cost more and have fatter margins, if you don't have the volume what does it matter...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 2, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> I don't think they have too much to lose because I think the only people who even know what jonsered is at this point are "pros"...therefore most pros aren't going to just see it at TSC and write it off...but it will get the brand name out there and under more people's radar.
> 
> I would LOVE to see sales figures but I imagine consumer saws sell many more times over than pro saws...and even if pro saws cost more and have fatter margins, if you don't have the volume what does it matter...



I have no idea what the total percentages are company wide-But we sell 5 to 1 pro saws vs consumer saws.


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 3, 2013)

if tilton had the parts i need, then i would have the parts
jred was in the farm&barn stores here, and realy hurt them
thay lost alot of dealers because of it
we still don't know who our new dist is/will be
i'm betting it will be another month before we get any parts or saws
hope i'm wrong
rumer has it that inorder to be a jred dealer we have to take on redmax
if thats the case i might be done with jred
i don't need another line of saws and parts

we sell close to 10 pro saws to 1 consumer saw


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 3, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> can't get parts or saws
> i do have a few pissed off customers
> all this bs is gonna hurt jred
> husky has the parts on hand but won't sell them
> ...





mikefunaro said:


> I kinda feel like you have to give husky some benefit of the doubt for doing what they are doing...
> 
> I'm not privy to what's going on behind the scenes, but it's tough to believe that they could shift distributors for one of their lines totally seamlessly with no service interruption. We don't know what went on prior to this, and how much writing was on the wall for either party, but I'm sure husky didn't want tilton loading up on a ton of spare parts so that they could keep selling as a renegade supplier for months and years. At the same time, it would probably take a lot of work, even if they have the parts, to all of a sudden set up a system where dealers could temporarily order direct from husky. If anything maybe they are trying to use this period of time to dry up tilton of parts.
> 
> ...


Husky is going to look out for Husky. but as usually their marketing and support will suck. this is what happens when you buy up all the competition to gain market share, it will be a half hearted at best. this makes me glad i only have a few huskies. i have always, and will always be able to count on Stihl for exc. support and a good reliable product.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 3, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> Husky is going to look out for Husky. but as usually their marketing and support will suck. this is what happens when you buy up all the competition to gain market share, it will be a half hearted at best. this makes me glad i only have a few huskies. i have always, and will always be able to count on Stihl for exc. support and a good reliable product.



Each to their own...


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 3, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> Husky is going to look out for Husky. but as usually their marketing and support will suck. this is what happens when you buy up all the competition to gain market share, it will be a half hearted at best. this makes me glad i only have a few huskies. i have always, and will always be able to count on Stihl for exc. support and a good reliable product.





SawTroll said:


> Each to their own...



The fact that Husqvarna has put the screws to their dealers in the US is not cool. When I moved to this area 7 years ago there were three Husqvarna dealers within a half hour drive. They are now all gone. The last one closed the doors in December. Husqvarna demands the dealers stock multiple tractors and ZTRs, but in this area they are as useful as tits on a boar. Most people do well to be able to use a push mower on the steep lawns in this region. Now Husqvarna's practices have made the the closest dealer more than an hour away. I have one Stihl dealer fifteen minutes away that sells Cub tractors, but there are two other Stihl shops inside of forty minutes that sell only saws and logging gear. They run out of much smaller shops and don't have tens of thousands of dollars of rolling stock sitting on a sales floor. Husqvarna has been stuffing box store availability and mandatory tractor sales down the dealers throats for years now. What has it done fore them?


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> What will the west coast distribution situation be?



Anyone?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 3, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Anyone?



I thought everything west of Tilton-territory was factory direct?????????????????


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> I thought everything west of Tilton-territory was factory direct?????????????????



I really don't know.......that's why I asked. We've got very few stocking J-Red dealers in Ca. Closest ones to me are more than 100 miles away. Lots of Husky dealers however...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 3, 2013)

166 said:


> Willand
> Pace
> Carswell
> PES
> ...



Checked Pace Dist. web site. No news release or sign of Jonsered at all............




The longer this goes on with no news from anyone other than Tilton, the less I like it.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 3, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> The fact that Husqvarna has put the screws to their dealers in the US is not cool. When I moved to this area 7 years ago there were three Husqvarna dealers within a half hour drive. They are now all gone. The last one closed the doors in December. Husqvarna demands the dealers stock multiple tractors and ZTRs, but in this area they are as useful as tits on a boar. Most people do well to be able to use a push mower on the steep lawns in this region. Now Husqvarna's practices have made the the closest dealer more than an hour away. I have one Stihl dealer fifteen minutes away that sells Cub tractors, but there are two other Stihl shops inside of forty minutes that sell only saws and logging gear. They run out of much smaller shops and don't have tens of thousands of dollars of rolling stock sitting on a sales floor. Husqvarna has been stuffing box store availability and mandatory tractor sales down the dealers throats for years now. What has it done fore them?


this very thing happened to my local dealer. he had/did exc. business selling husky saws/trimmers and toro walk-behinds/blowers. husky came and demanded he drop toro, and become a "full-line dealer". long story short, he has to work twice as hard with triple the overhead, and less profit. he has a bunch of junk el-cheapo tractors and push mowers setting around collecting dust, that he can't sell. all his summer toro mower business went elsewhere. Husky is doing nothing more than showing desparation trying to put numbers on the board. i just hope they do not let all the other junk they try to sell all over the country bring down their saw line. i have two 346xp's left, when they are worn out i will only run ms201's and 261's. sad to say, more likely than not, jonsered will soon likely be a has been, at least in the states. good luck to Husky, and all their dealers, i sure does not look to good for them here.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 5, 2013)

*Bump!*

Has anyone who is a Jonny dealer heard from their new Distributors yet? T-minus 10 days and counting. It sure would be nice to know WTF is going on................................


----------



## TK (Feb 5, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> The fact that Husqvarna has put the screws to their dealers in the US is not cool. When I moved to this area 7 years ago there were three Husqvarna dealers within a half hour drive. They are now all gone. The last one closed the doors in December. Husqvarna demands the dealers stock multiple tractors and ZTRs, but in this area they are as useful as tits on a boar. Most people do well to be able to use a push mower on the steep lawns in this region. Now Husqvarna's practices have made the the closest dealer more than an hour away. I have one Stihl dealer fifteen minutes away that sells Cub tractors, but there are two other Stihl shops inside of forty minutes that sell only saws and logging gear. They run out of much smaller shops and don't have tens of thousands of dollars of rolling stock sitting on a sales floor. Husqvarna has been stuffing box store availability and mandatory tractor sales down the dealers throats for years now. What has it done fore them?



I don't want to get off track in this thread but that is wayyyy off base in my area. I haven't been forced to take "x" amount of anything. They push it because they want you to sell..... But force is a different story. It doesn't do them any good to force all kinds of stuff on a dealer to have them close, there's no residual income there. If the dealer misinterpreted and bit off more than they could chew..... It usually turns back around to a forced or demanded issue and they close up shop. Anywho back to JRed


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Feb 5, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Has anyone who is a Jonny dealer heard from their new Distributors yet? T-minus 10 days and counting. It sure would be nice to know WTF is going on................................



Yes , I recieved a package from Willand last week with packet to get set up with them. doug


----------



## spike60 (Feb 5, 2013)

TK said:


> I don't want to get off track in this thread but that is wayyyy off base in my area. I haven't been forced to take "x" amount of anything. They push it because they want you to sell..... But force is a different story. It doesn't do them any good to force all kinds of stuff on a dealer to have them close, there's no residual income there. If the dealer misinterpreted and bit off more than they could chew..... It usually turns back around to a forced or demanded issue and they close up shop. Anywho back to JRed



The issue is not Husky corporate. They would obviously like for their dealers to sell the full line. But the real strong arm stuff comes down to the individual territory managers playing hardball. In some cases this could be pushed by a regional manager. It's not a problem we have in the east. To push stuff where it will break the back of the dealer and destroy the account is simply bad business. 

Some shops are saw only, and it's silly to expect a dealer to take on zero turns. But if a dealer selling competing brands of mowers doesn't want to sell Husky mowers, then you can't blame Husky for looking for another dealer.


----------



## TK (Feb 5, 2013)

spike60 said:


> The issue is not Husky corporate. They would obviously like for their dealers to sell the full line. But the real strong arm stuff comes down to the individual territory managers playing hardball. In some cases this could be pushed by a regional manager. It's not a problem we have in the east. To push stuff where it will break the back of the dealer and destroy the account is simply bad business.
> 
> Some shops are saw only, and it's silly to expect a dealer to take on zero turns. But if a dealer selling competing brands of mowers doesn't want to sell Husky mowers, then you can't blame Husky for looking for another dealer.



That's true, I didn't look at it from that angle. Very good point


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 5, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Has anyone who is a Jonny dealer heard from their new Distributors yet? T-minus 10 days and counting. It sure would be nice to know WTF is going on................................



not a dam thing
i keep trying to talk to husky to see whats going on
might as well talk to the wall


----------



## 166 (Feb 5, 2013)

Every Redmax distributor in the US will be Jonsered. So whoever is your local Redmax distributor is will be your Jonsered source.


New Jonsered distribution is not allowed to do anything with Jonsered until 2/15/13. Tilton has distribution until 2/14/13. I'm not sure how Husqvarna/Jonsered are doing getting the new distribution set up with parts/wholegoods/support. I doubt that they will have the support that everybody wants on 2/15 but that is what Husqvarna wanted.


I would recommend to dealers that you look up your new distributor and get the paperwork started to avoid delays.

1 - Call Redmax and ask them who your local Redmax distributor is in your area.
2 - Call that distributor to get dealer applications to get started.
3 - Wait till the 15th or holler at Tilton / Husqvarna for parts.

Don't count on the new distribution to come to you right away on the 15th.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 12, 2013)

Willand rep is stopping in tomorrow and he is going to tell us "what models they are going to let us have." Shouldn't jump to conclusions, but that doesn't sound all that reassuring to me. I hope it doesn't turn out that we get all the "non-XP" saws, which are absolute duds as far as sales go. The 562 outsells the 555 something like 15 or 20 to 1. Just have to wait and see tomorrow. 

He'll be here in the morning and I'll post some info by noon.


----------



## R DeLawter (Feb 12, 2013)

Many of us will be interested to hear what you find out tomorrow.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 12, 2013)

i spoke to my distributor today and was told it could be as late as freakin may before i can get saws on the shelf. he said it usually takes 90 days for them to get there product once they canplace there order.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 12, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> i spoke to my distributor today and was told it could be as late as freakin may before i can get saws on the shelf. he said it usually takes 90 days for them to get there product once they canplace there order.



Tilton, knowing the end was near, did not forecast much if any product for the first quarter. I don't know if they even did a forecast. So, it comes down to getting these saws into the production schedule and building them. I've never received any Huskys that weren't at least 60 days old, so 90 days probably isn't too far off.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 12, 2013)

my rep said exactly that. he said they had to be built for the us market becouse of our lovely epa guidelines. it would be great if they could just pull them out of the european markrt and send them on over.


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 12, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Willand rep is stopping in tomorrow and he is going to tell us "what models they are going to let us have." Shouldn't jump to conclusions, but that doesn't sound all that reassuring to me. I hope it doesn't turn out that we get all the "non-XP" saws, which are absolute duds as far as sales go. The 562 outsells the 555 something like 15 or 20 to 1. Just have to wait and see tomorrow.
> 
> He'll be here in the morning and I'll post some info by noon.



If they would do that, it would do a lot of dealers, especially those which sell only jonsered for saws, a huge disservice!


----------



## hamish (Feb 12, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> my rep said exactly that. he said they had to be built for the us market becouse of our lovely epa guidelines. it would be great if they could just pull them out of the european markrt and send them on over.



Theres a few boatloads of em up north, much quicker. Country code for the US and Canada on the box is different, as are many pnc's, but the product is the same (yes thank you my southern friends for your EPA crap). Last I was at the warehouse Jonsered saws, I mean pallets to the roof and allover out numbered husky 10-1.

Only thing logical is that they aint selling or they are going someplace else.

For chitz and giggles take a look an newer saws and the differences between EU and EPA, very, very few differences.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 12, 2013)

hamish said:


> Theres a few boatloads of em up north, much quicker. Country code for the US and Canada on the box is different, as are many pnc's, but the product is the same (yes thank you my southern friends for your EPA crap). Last I was at the warehouse Jonsered saws, I mean pallets to the roof and allover out numbered husky 10-1.
> 
> Only thing logical is that they aint selling or they are going someplace else.
> 
> For chitz and giggles take a look an newer saws and the differences between EU and EPA, very, very few differences.



I believe that it would be historically accurate to say that our northern neighbors were quite helpful in quenching our thirst during prohibition, so what's it gonna take to smuggle a pallet of 2260's down here? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## OntheLevel (Feb 12, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I believe that it would be historically accurate to say that our northern neighbors were quite helpful in quenching our thirst during prohibition, so what's it gonna take to smuggle a pallet of 2260's down here? :msp_biggrin:



Spike I live right near the Detroit river. Stones throw to Canada. 

Historic whiskey smugglin route during prohibition.

We should go ice fishing. You got a fast car????

:msp_wink:

Adam


----------



## hamish (Feb 12, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I believe that it would be historically accurate to say that our northern neighbors were quite helpful in quenching our thirst during prohibition, so what's it gonna take to smuggle a pallet of 2260's down here? :msp_biggrin:



For fun, you get us a pallet of possums and the saws will come. Never figured out why possums cant cross the bridges, or cheap beer for that matter.

Smuggle hell theres no duty on saws going accross our borders, all it takes is a level playing field with respect to the country cost (manufacturers darn near all of them have a country cost, which is a markup based solely on the country of sale, regardless of real costs), and the truck would be loaded an en route to the NYCSM. Hard to do that when ones cost is the others retail, and funds are on par.

If it gets bad down there, the igloos will empty, and the CDNCSM will leash up the dog teams and provide our southern brothers in exchange for Kinder Surprises..............oh yeah you cant get them down there either, dont worry we will bring some too, and we will show up thirsty.


Very thisty!


----------



## spike60 (Feb 13, 2013)

OK..............We're getting all of the good stuff. Maybe not any WH models, but pretty much the full line.


----------



## hamish (Feb 13, 2013)

Can I still get a possum?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 13, 2013)

you want that possum live or dead,flat or full figured :msp_w00t:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 13, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> If they would do that, it would do a lot of dealers, especially those which sell only jonsered for saws, a huge disservice!



Right - I have tropuble believing that they were as badly prepared for this as it sounds like here! :msp_rolleyes:
Tilton can't be the only part that knew this was coming? 

Let's hope it isn't that way!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 13, 2013)

hamish said:


> Can I still get a possum?



Headed for the North coast this weekend (Lake of the Woods). If you'd like, I can chase a couple across the Rainy River. You can have all of em I can find. They're a cruel trick played on us by Southerners still mad about the Civil War. They showed up up here during the '87 drought when a lot of hay was being trucked up from down south. Vile little creatures. The only good possum I know of is George Jones, and he's long gone from the radio these days, chased off by rapping cowboy wannabes.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 13, 2013)

spike60 said:


> OK..............We're getting all of the good stuff. Maybe not any WH models, but pretty much the full line.



Any news about when?


----------



## TK (Feb 13, 2013)

Is WH a wrap model, heated handle model, or both? I don't know Jonsered. WH could be wrap handle, or wrap/heated


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 13, 2013)

TK said:


> Is WH a wrap model, heated handle model, or both? I don't know Jonsered. WH could be wrap handle, or wrap/heated



WH means heated handle and carb, and has nothing to do with wrap handle.


----------



## TK (Feb 13, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> WH means heated handle and carb, and has nothing to do with wrap handle.



What's the wrap model designation?


----------



## spike60 (Feb 13, 2013)

TK said:


> Is WH a wrap model, heated handle model, or both? I don't know Jonsered. WH could be wrap handle, or wrap/heated



I always thought it meant "winter-heated". Wrap usually just says "WRAP".


----------



## Justsaws (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone know what Tilton's is planning to do? Have they mentioned anything new or are they just planning on sticking with the 4 product lines currently listed on the web page?

Yard Shark?
Aqua Stripper?
T/T? Was not much left here to begin with.
and a really expensive thingy to move stuff?

Seems bleak.


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 13, 2013)

NO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BURRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!
Can't you get them to sneek in one batch of 2260WH?


----------



## spike60 (Feb 13, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> NO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BURRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!
> Can't you get them to sneek in one batch of 2260WH?



I'm only saying they weren't on the list...............don't know if they might show up or not. I'm just thankful the regular 2260 was there.


----------



## PB (Feb 13, 2013)

hamish said:


> Can I still get a possum?



In the mail. Did I poke holes in the box? Can't remember, but you will find out soon enough.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 13, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I always thought it meant "winter-heated". Wrap usually just says "WRAP".





I have no better idea what the letters W and H actually means, but then the "winter" has to be about the handles, and "heated" about the carb (as there are "W" models as well, with heated handles and not heated carb).

Regarding WRAP, I agree - there is no actual model designation for it.


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 13, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I'm only saying they weren't on the list...............don't know if they might show up or not. I'm just thankful the regular 2260 was there.



Any idea when you might see the 2260?, or any saws?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 13, 2013)

Still no word here in the Midwest. Called Pace Dist and was told dealer info has been sent and should see it in the next few days............................


----------



## hamish (Feb 13, 2013)

PB said:


> In the mail. Did I poke holes in the box? Can't remember, but you will find out soon enough.



A Possum is like a 560XP, cant get them here either yet, but want one.

Dead or alive, same as a 560!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 13, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> Any idea when you might see the 2260?, or any saws?



I strongly dislike the design of the starter cover of the Jonsered versions of the 5xx saws, but that's just one opinion.....


----------



## TK (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't see anything wrong with the starter covers??? 

And I had to go to a Euro site in order to even find a 2260 pic lol. When I went and explored I found this beauty. Right AND left handed saws. So much for that straight handlebar, defeats the purpose now LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 13, 2013)

That's a cool creation - and you can see some of the "offensive" starter covers there, but you don't really get the right impression of them in that picture.....:msp_wink:


----------



## Doug Fir (Feb 14, 2013)

TK said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the starter covers??? ...[/IMG]



The starter cover looks great to me. Here's the 2260 (from the Swedish site). Click on it to make it bigger:

View attachment 279147


Outstanding!! :msp_thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 14, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> I sent a few forms and emails to Jonsered stating that I was interested in becoming a dealer again if Tilton was out of the picture. I will let you know if I ever get a reply.
> 
> Later
> Dan



Its been almost a month and I have not had any type of reply.
Maybe my email went straight to Tilton. I can only hope that they saw it.
I will call Willand today.

Later
Dan


----------



## Fatarrow (Feb 14, 2013)

Doug Fir said:


> The starter cover looks great to me. Here's the 2260 (from the Swedish site). Click on it to make it bigger:
> 
> View attachment 279147
> 
> ...



OOHHH! Now that is one sexy looking saw!:msp_wub:


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's a couple of "real" pictures of the 2260 from another thread.


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 14, 2013)

I think it looks pretty good...maybe a little more black and a little more open area on the starter cover? Is that what you're looking for?

The fact of the matter is the general strategy with the husky to jonsered conversion of the 3xx saws seemed to be square it up and make it red and black...as the saws get kinda rounder and more angular rather than square the extra plastic associated with doing that would probably require more materials and thus be heavier. And SawTroll, you know how you'd feel about that.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2013)

I believe it is the shape (and placement) of the label that really is "disturbing" me - but I guess I will get used to it, and I didn't really notise it when I had one in my hands (2253). 

Btw, it looks (from the specs) like the couple of extra ounces still are there - time will tell. At least the cat mufflers are history, also in the US! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## spike60 (Feb 14, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> Any idea when you might see the 2260?



I see one every day. Got a pic I printed from the link you posted hanging in my shop. :msp_w00t:


----------



## spike60 (Feb 14, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I strongly dislike the design of the starter cover of the Jonsered versions of the 5xx saws, but that's just one opinion.....



Ya know, you're getting kind of fussy as you get older. :tongue2:

I think the new Jonny design works real good. The starter and top cover flow together and are well integrated. She's a looker IMO. :smile2:


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 14, 2013)

hamish said:


> Can I still get a possum?



Why would you want one?

Brush tail or ringtail?

If I'd had welding gloves on tuesday night, I could have grabbed a juvenile ringtail (I think it was) off the front fence at home. Was putting stuff in the car, heard noise behind me and there were 3 of them..... Parents in lead, juvi stopped and looked like he wanted to jump into car!

Anyway, now back to saws....


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 14, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I see one every day. Got a pic I printed from the link you posted hanging in my shop. :msp_w00t:



You could be on Hee Haw..............................


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 14, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Ya know, you're getting kind of fussy as you get older. :tongue2:
> 
> I think the new Jonny design works real good. The starter and top cover flow together and are well integrated. She's a looker IMO. :smile2:



So is there a 2262 and will that be available too in the US?

It will be interesting that the 560 will only be available in jonsered livery, at least for the time being, in the US


----------



## spike60 (Feb 14, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> So is there a 2262 and will that be available too in the US?
> 
> It will be interesting that the 560 will only be available in jonsered livery, at least for the time being, in the US




I don't think there is a large mount version being considered for Jonsered. I understand the logic behind going that way for Husky, since it makes it easier for guys who wish to run longer bars. We can order them with 28's right from Husky, and I've sold a couple with 28" tech lites. The fact that the Jonny has the other mount is cool in that it makes them a little more different. 

Not that I'm implying anything here but..................the saw on the cover of the 2013 Husky catelog is a 560XP. In answer to the obvious question I was told, "That's just because they took the pics in Sweden" We shall see. :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Ya know, you're getting kind of fussy as you get older. :tongue2:
> 
> I think the new Jonny design works real good. The starter and top cover flow together and are well integrated. She's a looker IMO. :smile2:



Maybe I'm just trying to convince myself that I don't want one? they are really hard to resist! :msp_scared:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2013)

spike60 said:


> .....
> 
> Not that I'm implying anything here but..................the saw on the cover of the 2013 Husky catelog is a 560XP. In answer to the obvious question I was told, "That's just because they took the pics in Sweden" We shall see. :msp_wink:




:cool2:


----------



## spike60 (Feb 14, 2013)

Let me also toss this in:

There are SIXTY different product codes for me to order 562's. I can order XP's, XPG's, XPW's, and XPGW's in as muich as 18 different bar and chain combos for each power head. Yup, 60 of 'em. So, on one hand they certainly aren't opposed to offering lots of options. But on the other hand, do we really need to duplicate that with the 560? 

Yeah, why not. Let's have more saws! :msp_w00t:


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 14, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Let me also toss this in:
> 
> There are SIXTY different product codes for me to order 562's. I can order XP's, XPG's, XPW's, and XPGW's in as muich as 18 different bar and chain combos for each power head. Yup, 60 of 'em. So, on one hand they certainly aren't opposed to offering lots of options. But on the other hand, do we really need to duplicate that with the 560?
> 
> Yeah, why not. Let's have more saws! :msp_w00t:



Are all of those bar and chain options "pre-pack" and in stock or if you order say something with a 24" 050 or whatever do they throw it in the box when you order it? Or do the bars and chains just come separately?

I know the Gs and the Ws come from the factory that way, but I'd imagine having 60 different pick points in a warehouse for each and every flavor would get to be silly. And would probably lead to a lot of out-of-stock arrangements a lot of the time.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 14, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Are all of those bar and chain options "pre-pack" and in stock or if you order say something with a 24" 050 or whatever do they throw it in the box when you order it? Or do the bars and chains just come separately?
> 
> I know the Gs and the Ws come from the factory that way, but I'd imagine having 60 different pick points in a warehouse for each and every flavor would get to be silly. And would probably lead to a lot of out-of-stock arrangements a lot of the time.



All of the B&C's are shipped in different boxes. Can't get anything bigger than a 16" in the 562 box.


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 14, 2013)

I would assume each product code is broken into different part numbers at the warehouse. For example, the code for a 562XPG w/ 18" .058 consists of part numbers for an XPG Powerhead, 18" .058 Bar, and 18" .058 chain.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 14, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> You could be on Hee Haw..............................



"Sample's Saw Sales"


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 14, 2013)

*Insert sales pitch.........................................*


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2013)

spike60 said:


> All of the B&C's are shipped in different boxes. Can't get anything bigger than a 16" in the 562 box.



You would laugh if I told you what the 560xp comes with standard here.....:msp_biggrin:

...and for good reasons (the laugh I mean).


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 14, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You would laugh if I told you what the 560xp comes with standard here.....:msp_biggrin:
> 
> ...and for good reasons (the laugh I mean).



14" laminated NK bar?


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 14, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You would laugh if I told you what the 560xp comes with standard here.....:msp_biggrin:
> 
> ...and for good reasons (the laugh I mean).



One of these?


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 14, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Are all of those bar and chain options "pre-pack" and in stock or if you order say something with a 24" 050 or whatever do they throw it in the box when you order it? Or do the bars and chains just come separately?
> 
> I know the Gs and the Ws come from the factory that way, but I'd imagine having 60 different pick points in a warehouse for each and every flavor would get to be silly. And would probably lead to a lot of out-of-stock arrangements a lot of the time.




There have been some reported cases of dealers ordering Husky thinning saws and receiving xpg saws instead!:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> 14" laminated NK bar?





mikefunaro said:


> One of these?



Not quite that bad - .325x7 with 15" bar and 21BPX chain. Who really wants to run those saws with that?


----------



## TK (Feb 14, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Not quite that bad - .325x7 with 15" bar and 21BPX chain. Who really wants to run those saws with that?



Me


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Not quite that bad - .325x7 with 15" bar and 21BPX chain. Who really wants to run those saws with that?





TK said:


> Me



Could be a decent setup for limbing, except for the 7-pin rim...


----------



## hamish (Feb 14, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> One of these?



Looks like my 372  aka the pulp wood slayer.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe I'm just trying to convince myself that I don't want one? they are really hard to resist! :msp_scared:



Actually, I was instantly cured by the handlebar, after I picked it up. If I buy one, it will be a 550xpg! :biggrin:


----------



## TK (Feb 14, 2013)

Xpg's are too heavy


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2013)

TK said:


> Xpg's are too heavy



I never really cared about minor weight differeces, I always buy the heated ones when availiable!


----------



## spike60 (Feb 14, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> There have been some reported cases of dealers ordering Husky thinning saws and receiving xpg saws instead!:msp_wink:



Yes, I recall an incident where a 326LS trimmer was ordered and invoiced, but a 372XPG was picked by mistake. I wonder what happened to that saw? :tongue2:


----------



## young (Feb 14, 2013)

wonder what tilton is going to so with their jonsered brand total/tsumura bars? close out sale? :jester:


----------



## 166 (Feb 14, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Yes, I recall an incident where a 326LS trimmer was ordered and invoiced, but a 372XPG was picked by mistake. I wonder what happened to that saw? :tongue2:



Somebody wasn't too happy when they ordered a 372XPG and got a 326LS Trimmer.


----------



## Great Smokies (Feb 15, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I never really cared about minor weight differeces, I always buy the heated ones when availiable!



Are you sh***ing me? All you do is cry that saws weigh 2oz more than a 346xp so they are heavy and cumbersome...


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 15, 2013)

Great Smokies said:


> Are you sh***ing me? All you do is cry that saws weigh 2oz more than a 346xp so they are heavy and cumbersome...



I never said _exactly_ that, and you have missed the humor involved in my slight "ribbing" of the Jonsered models....


----------



## TK (Feb 15, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I never said _exactly_ that, and you have missed the humor involved in my slight "ribbing" of the Jonsered models....



I caught what you were alluding to :wink2:


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 15, 2013)

I find that the weight of my Jonsered 2171wh balances out compaired to the weight of the hightop Husky 372xpw.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 15, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> I find that the weight of my Jonsered 2171wh balances out compaired to the weight of the hightop Husky 372xpw.



The red one should be the lighter one in that setting?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 20, 2013)

Any post 2-15 news? How long before the new distributors have stuff on shelves?


----------



## pvf (Feb 21, 2013)

The local Chicken Supply Co. gal said the new stuff was in the back she just hadn't set it up yet. She said "probably tomorrow," that was a week ago. Huskys were getting "bought back," she said. No deals to be had, what a shocker. Is there a pile of JRed in the back or what?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 24, 2013)

*WTF is going on in the Upper Midwest?*

I was led to believe that Pace (who is this areas Redmax Dist) was going to be my J-red dist. Called in early Feb and was faxed all the paperwork to set up an account. I got the phone number of the local rep from another dealer in my area who sells Scag mowers and J-red saws. Talked to him on Tuesday and sounded like things were progressing slowly forward. Was away from the shop Wed thru Sat for an Ariens dealer snow meeting. Got in this morning to catch up on some paperwork and find a packet from Hayward Dist. in Columbus Ohio saying that they are my new distributor. Sure seems like the right hand does not know what the left hand is doing and the longer I go without parts and wholegoods the more my customer base will suffer.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Any post 2-15 news? How long before the new distributors have stuff on shelves?



Yes, new thread by Spike60.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 24, 2013)

It would be too much to believe that they were letting multiple distributors compete for your business by offering excellent service, right ?

Philbert


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 24, 2013)

would it be a money saver to the mothership if jonsered slowly dissapeared? 

I know several dealers around here dropped(a much nicer word than they used) pace in the past year, and it does not bode well locally for jonsered right now. Just watching and listening to jonsered customers at a local shop makes it evident what a bad position the dealers have been put. Plenty of irrate customers. 

I saw a sign at treemonkeys "If it's red leave it in the shed". Not sure if Scott put it up or if a customer got ticked. It was done in crayons.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2013)

lmbrman said:


> would it be a money saver to the mothership if jonsered slowly dissapeared?
> 
> ....



The brand likely would be gone already if it was. Also remember that the Jonsered brand is about more than just the US market. 
I choose to see this as more of a new start for Jonsered in the US, than as the beginning of the end.....


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 24, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The brand likely would be gone already if it was. Also remember that the Jonsered brand is about more than just the US market.
> I choose to see this as more of a new start for Jonsered in the US, than as the beginning of the end.....



i would like it to work that way, and was starting to notice redheads myself

hope it works out, but lots of resentment around this area for what has happened so far, and not improving much yet


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 24, 2013)

lmbrman said:


> i would like it to work that way, and was starting to notice redheads myself
> 
> hope it works out, but lots of resentment around this area for what has happened so far, and not improving much yet



There alway will be some "pain" involved in a process like this, but it likely could have been handled a bit better? :msp_confused:


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 24, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> There alway will be some "pain" involved in a process like this, but it likely could have been handled a bit better? :msp_confused:



parts availability would had gone a long way around here


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 26, 2013)

pvf said:


> The local Chicken Supply Co. gal said the new stuff was in the back she just hadn't set it up yet. She said "probably tomorrow," that was a week ago. Huskys were getting "bought back," she said. No deals to be had, what a shocker. Is there a pile of JRed in the back or what?



The big 2013 TSC catalog I just picked up has no Husqvarnas in it......and has a one page spread in the middle stating that Jonsered saws will be sold at TSC stores starting in 2013. There are still a couple consumer Husqvarna saws on the local TSC shelves.....and no J-Reds yet.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 3, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> The big 2013 TSC catalog I just picked up has no Husqvarnas in it......and has a one page spread in the middle stating that Jonsered saws will be sold at TSC stores starting in 2013. There are still a couple consumer Husqvarna saws on the local TSC shelves.....and no J-Reds yet.



Went to TSC a few days ago for their Customer Appreciation Sale and looked at the same catalog. The chainsaw page was blank. Said Jonsered was coming in April 2013. Might be able to get a good deal on the Huskys remaining on their shelves. I hate to buy chainsaws from box stores, but I can be bribed.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 3, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Went to TSC a few days ago for their Customer Appreciation Sale and looked at the same catalog. The chainsaw page was blank. Said Jonsered was coming in April 2013. Might be able to get a good deal on the Huskys remaining on their shelves. I hate to buy chainsaws from box stores, but I can be bribed.



The TSC's in my area don't have any Huskys that I'd want. Now if they had a 390XPW at a 'closeout' price......

Just as much chance of that happening as TSC selling a 2188 once they start carrying Jonsereds...


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 3, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> The TSC's in my area don't have any Huskys that I'd want. Now if they had a 390XPW at a 'closeout' price......
> 
> Just as much chance of that happening as TSC selling a 2188 once they start carrying Jonsereds...



About as likely as finding a Husky 372xp at TSC. Filled out a chance for a drawing. However, should I be unlucky enough to win a Husky 455 or 460 Rancher from TSC, I figure I can always palm it off on CL. A small saw I might keep.


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 3, 2013)

lmbrman said:


> would it be a money saver to the mothership if jonsered slowly dissapeared?
> 
> I know several dealers around here dropped(a much nicer word than they used) pace in the past year, and it does not bode well locally for jonsered right now. Just watching and listening to jonsered customers at a local shop makes it evident what a bad position the dealers have been put. Plenty of irrate customers.
> 
> I saw a sign at treemonkeys "If it's red leave it in the shed". Not sure if Scott put it up or if a customer got ticked. It was done in crayons.





SawTroll said:


> The brand likely would be gone already if it was. Also remember that the Jonsered brand is about more than just the US market.
> I choose to see this as more of a new start for Jonsered in the US, than as the beginning of the end.....




FWIW Husqvarna did exactly that here.

Jonsered is gone forever from Australia, even though they were popular in heavy logging states such as Tasmania.


----------



## Justsaws (Mar 4, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> I was led to believe that Pace (who is this areas Redmax Dist) was going to be my J-red dist. Called in early Feb and was faxed all the paperwork to set up an account. I got the phone number of the local rep from another dealer in my area who sells Scag mowers and J-red saws. Talked to him on Tuesday and sounded like things were progressing slowly forward. Was away from the shop Wed thru Sat for an Ariens dealer snow meeting. Got in this morning to catch up on some paperwork and find a packet from Hayward Dist. in Columbus Ohio saying that they are my new distributor. Sure seems like the right hand does not know what the left hand is doing and the longer I go without parts and wholegoods the more my customer base will suffer.



Both Pace and Hayward distribute RedMax products, the RedMax dealer for my area is listed on the Pace site under RedMAX, Husqvarna dealership. If I go to the Hayward site and choose the BobCat heading it will show a local different dealer, Stihl dealership. The closest Jonsered dealership on the Pace site is about 30 miles away, never heard of it. Hayward does not have any RedMax dealership closer to me than WV. and still does not have Jonsered listed as a brand.

TSC still has Husqs saws on the shelf, they are not on sale. The Husq trimmers are on clearance at 10% off, have been for a while.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 4, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> TSC still has Husqs saws on the shelf, they are not on sale. The Husq trimmers are on clearance at 10% off, have been for a while.



A few years back, Home Depot cleared out all of their snowblowers in the spring at a price so low that I had to buy a new one, even though the old one still worked (but it was 10 years old). 

I asked an employee recently about that since they still had several on the floor. He said, "It's up to Toro - they still own them". So some of the saws in those big box stores may also belong to the manufacturers who 'rent shelf space', versus being clearance merchandise for the retailer. I don't know how it works with TSC.

Philbert


----------



## Justsaws (Mar 4, 2013)

Philbert said:


> A few years back, Home Depot cleared out all of their snowblowers in the spring at a price so low that I had to buy a new one, even though the old one still worked (but it was 10 years old).
> 
> I asked an employee recently about that since they still had several on the floor. He said, "It's up to Toro - they still own them". So some of the saws in those big box stores may also belong to the manufacturers who 'rent shelf space', versus being clearance merchandise for the retailer. I don't know how it works with TSC.
> 
> Philbert



TSCs have certainly tightened up the ranks on the Husqvarna products I would not be surprised at all if it was a vendors contract, they all seem to have exactly the same vendors pack now days, and it is a small pack compared to a few years ago. Very similar to what I would call the Lowes vendor pack. All used returns were being put back on the shelf at 10% off as well. If you ask now about Husqvarna products the answer is "only what is one the shelf". Certainly different than before.


----------



## vintage red saw (Mar 21, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> I agree. I would be interested in selling Jonsered again if Tilton is out of the picture.
> 
> Later
> Dan



Hey I'm new to the site and have been doing a lot of reading but I have not found anything spicific on where to find parts for Jonsereds saws. I have a 2095 I need a p&c for is Baileys a good supplier?

Thanks for the help :msp_wink:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 30, 2013)

How is everyones new distributors working out? I'm glad I've got a good supply channel for my Dolmar customers..............:bang:


----------



## Javelin (Mar 30, 2013)

my supplier said they would not have product until may.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 30, 2013)

i was told mid june


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 30, 2013)

Seven days for me to get parts from our new dist. in MI-They are shipping their J-RED parts from the warehouse in Jacksonville FL. And prices are ALOT higher than Tiltons.


----------



## LarryRFL (Apr 11, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> How is everyones new distributors working out? I'm glad I've got a good supply channel for my Dolmar customers..............:bang:


Talked to my distributor yesterday. Ordered parts, all of them common. Two out of three shipped, one backorded. Same on last order. Showed the backordered part in stock in Red Max, but can't sell it to me even though it is the exact same part. Still haven't seen the sales rep. Got same crap about a lot of open houses going on. 
Tried to get info on a saw a customer called me on (2172W, probably replacement for 2172VS). Not idea, no info, no pricing on anything. Knew the Tilton rep for over twenty years and he came by every 4 to 5 weeks. Efco rep (also has Oregon, Powermate, and a bunch of other lines) is in every couple of weeks. If it wasn't for the number of people calling for parts and the potential of the fire departments from here to Ft Lauderdale, I might rethink my Jonsered line.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 11, 2013)

Willand is doing a good job, as is normal for them. Been getting Red Max from them for 15 years and they are just a first class operation. They even hired my old Tilton rep. :msp_biggrin: 

Some parts backorders of course; it will take a while to build the parts inventory to where it needs to be. No different for them than for us. Let's be honest, we all take time to grow our inventory when taking on a new line. Willand's pricing looks to be identical to Husky on common parts. No saws yet beyond what they scored from out west. 

Annoying start up? Yeah, it's been a bit of a pain. But had this gone the other way and they decided to exit the US market then we'd really have something to complain about. :msp_scared:


----------



## 166 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well the new Jonsered dealer in town was saws in stock.


----------



## 166 (Apr 11, 2013)

View attachment 289824


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 11, 2013)

166 said:


> View attachment 289824



I also found this today on the TSC web site. Also offering a free case with each saw purchase.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> ....
> Tried to get info on a saw a customer called me on (2172W, probably replacement for 2172VS). ....



There is the 2172 (basic version), and there is the 2172WH (heated handles and carb) - never heard of a W or a VS...


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 11, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> There is the 2172 (basic version), and there is the 2172WH (heated handles and carb) - never heard of a W or a VS...



W is probably wrap handle and VS is the ventilation version for Fire Dept use.


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 11, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> I also found this today on the TSC web site. Also offering a free case with each saw purchase.



The ad shows a 2172. It will be interesting to see what models they have.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 11, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> The ad shows a 2172. It will be interesting to see what models they have.



My Jonsered rep. said the same saws they had in Husky but in red.

And supposedly the dealers are getting saws before TSC. 

As of last week all that was available at the distributor is 2172 w/ wrap handles. 

Also looks like a couple dealers dumping new saw in discontinued models on ebay.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 11, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> My Jonsered rep. said the same saws they had in Husky but in red.
> 
> And supposedly the dealers are getting saws before TSC.
> 
> ...



If my local TSC has saws on April 29th and I still have not seen my rep for the first time............Someones azz is gonna be grass and I'm gonna be the mower!


----------



## cuttinscott (Apr 11, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> If my local TSC has saws on April 29th and I still have not seen my rep for the first time............Someones azz is gonna be grass and I'm gonna be the mower!



Well the tsc in our town got a fresh mixed pallet of Jonsereds and Poulan Pros in this mornings delivery.. 


Scott


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 11, 2013)

cuttinscott said:


> Well the tsc in our town got a fresh mixed pallet of Jonsereds and Poulan Pros in this mornings delivery..
> 
> 
> Scott



Would be interesting to know what models they are..................................:help:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 11, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> W is probably wrap handle and VS is the ventilation version for Fire Dept use.



I sort of doubt those are original model designations from the factory, just a W (without the H) really should mean heated handles, but not heated carb - but I don't know it all.....


----------



## spike60 (Apr 12, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> My Jonsered rep. said the same saws they had in Husky but in red.
> 
> And supposedly the dealers are getting saws before TSC.
> 
> ...



They also scored some 2166's, but I think they are gone already. Sold my last 2255 yesterday. Pickin's is gettin low. Got 4-2172's and 3-2166's, along with one 2139T. I've got a list of names for the 2253's and 2260's, so I'll probably up the order. I expect the first containers to vanish pretty quick. 

TSC should have the 2255, 2250, 2245, 2240 and 2238. As far as them getting saws first, bear in mind that this had been in the works a long time and production to fill the TSC order was scheduled some time ago. Unlike them being asleep regarding production for the dealer channel.  

On the other hand, given their track record for meeting deadlines, I hope TSC has some leftover Huskys to put on the shelf. :msp_tongue:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 12, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> If my local TSC has saws on April 29th and I still have not seen my rep for the first time............Someones azz is gonna be grass and I'm gonna be the mower!



Sure looking like the support from the different distributors is going to vary in quality, and your's is on low side. I consider myself fortunate that Willand got it for my area. Have your guys even sent you a program yet? I've had mine since Feb 15. 

As fas as seeing the rep goes, I'd much rather see the new saws, but I think mine might be stopping in this afternoon. Of course, we'll end up talking more about guitars than saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm not going to annoy anyone with stating what the situation is over here. However, the WH versions were the first to arrive, as it should be here! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 12, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Sure looking like the support from the different distributors is going to vary in quality, and your's is on low side. I consider myself fortunate that Willand got it for my area. Have your guys even sent you a program yet? I've had mine since Feb 15.
> 
> As fas as seeing the rep goes, I'd much rather see the new saws, but I think mine might be stopping in this afternoon. Of course, we'll end up talking more about guitars than saws.



No program at all at this point. I understand that Husky was ramping up inventory to launch their TSC deal-but where are the pro saws that should have been going to Tilton since Jan 1? It is my thinking that my rep from Pace would rather sell Dixon and Scag mowers to his dealers than Jonsered saws to his new accounts.......


----------



## LarryRFL (Apr 12, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I sort of doubt those are original model designations from the factory, just a W (without the H) really should mean heated handles, but not heated carb - but I don't know it all.....


Okay, heated carb? In Florida?


----------



## LarryRFL (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll wait and see how this shakes out. I've got five TSC's nearby. Will I benefit from the store's ineptitude or will it just end up a pain in the .... Any one out there have any experience with big boxes getting a line you've been carrying? Like when Husky and Echo went big box. I know things are different in different places. Just want to see what others have experienced.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 12, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> No program at all at this point. I understand that Husky was ramping up inventory to launch their TSC deal-but where are the pro saws that should have been going to Tilton since Jan 1? It is my thinking that my rep from Pace would rather sell Dixon and Scag mowers to his dealers than Jonsered saws to his new accounts.......



The core of the problem is that Tilton never did a forecast for 1st quarter product, so no production was scheduled. That's what I meant about someone being asleep over in Sweden. Everyone knew that this was going to happen, and no one noticed that there were no saws being built for the US dealer channel. 

Also, with the TSC deal in the works for quite some time, it's obvious that Jonsered was going to remain in the US market. Yeah, this really could have been handled better. But, I have Husky and you have Dolmar, so both of us are still in the saw biz. It's really hard on the Jonsered only guys. I don't have much left, but what I have are my 3 best selling models, so I'm OK for a while. 

I know nothing about PACE, but some of these reps have their favorite lines, and Scag is going to get most of that guy's attention, especially this time of year. Plus, he probably knows next to nothing about chainsaws anyway, and when he finally shows up you'll be shaking your head wondering why you were so anxious to see him.  There are always different contacts at any of these companies that are worth cultivating relationships with. Could be girls in customer service, guys in tech or shipping departments. Maybe an inside sales person. Sometimes they are much more helpful than a rep who has a binder full of lines to sell. Some reps are great, and some I'd rather NOT see because they are useless.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 12, 2013)

Good points spike. But I find it hard to believe that production was dropped because of lack of an order from Tilton. I was lead to believe that negotiations between Husky and Tilton went well into Dec. So they must of had some idea what they (tilton) was going to need in 2013.


----------



## exSW (Apr 12, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> I'll wait and see how this shakes out. I've got five TSC's nearby. Will I benefit from the store's ineptitude or will it just end up a pain in the .... Any one out there have any experience with big boxes getting a line you've been carrying? Like when Husky and Echo went big box. I know things are different in different places. Just want to see what others have experienced.



I'll vote for Pain.TSC store inventory is controlled by the Mother Ship in Brentwood.Local managers have very little control over ordering.So unless it's a high dollar order and wait for it at full retail you are going to get whats on the shelf.The only deals are on clearance items and special orders that someone else has blown off.That's pretty nice if you love opportunity popping up but if you need it now not so good.The more I go to TSC the more I miss Central Tractor.


----------



## LarryRFL (Apr 12, 2013)

spike60 said:


> The core of the problem is that Tilton never did a forecast for 1st quarter product, so no production was scheduled. That's what I meant about someone being asleep over in Sweden. Everyone knew that this was going to happen, and no one noticed that there were no saws being built for the US dealer channel.
> 
> Also, with the TSC deal in the works for quite some time, it's obvious that Jonsered was going to remain in the US market. Yeah, this really could have been handled better. But, I have Husky and you have Dolmar, so both of us are still in the saw biz. It's really hard on the Jonsered only guys. I don't have much left, but what I have are my 3 best selling models, so I'm OK for a while.
> 
> I know nothing about PACE, but some of these reps have their favorite lines, and Scag is going to get most of that guy's attention, especially this time of year. Plus, he probably knows next to nothing about chainsaws anyway, and when he finally shows up you'll be shaking your head wondering why you were so anxious to see him.  There are always different contacts at any of these companies that are worth cultivating relationships with. Could be girls in customer service, guys in tech or shipping departments. Maybe an inside sales person. Sometimes they are much more helpful than a rep who has a binder full of lines to sell. Some reps are great, and some I'd rather NOT see because they are useless.



I know about useless salesmen. Been in the biz a long time. Been spoiled by some really good, knowledgeable salesmen (including my former Tilton rep). Every time I call Pace's Lakeland distribution center to place an order, I feel their frustration. And since they also rep Red Max, they should know about chainsaws in general. One real frustration is that if they have the part in Red Max, they still have to backorder the Jonsered part.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 12, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> I'll wait and see how this shakes out. I've got five TSC's nearby. Will I benefit from the store's ineptitude or will it just end up a pain in the .... Any one out there have any experience with big boxes getting a line you've been carrying? Like when Husky and Echo went big box. I know things are different in different places. Just want to see what others have experienced.



The only model that I stock on that list of what I suspect TSC will have is the 2255. I might bring in a few of the smaller ones, but it's not all that important to me. 

I'm no box store fan; probably as radical a dealer as there is. LOL. But the truth is, this will be good for Jonsered which is a brand that desperately needs some exposure. My experience with box store saws is quite different than the wheeled goods. The tractors are nothing but aggravation, lot's of it due to the pick up and delivery, and I stay away from it. Saws on the other hand are no big deal. Brings a lot of folks into the store that might not have ever come in here. And, unlike the mowers, saw customers will continue to come in and buy accessories. Warranty? Hardly ever see an actual warranty. Mostly just have to explain how the thing works, but as you can guess, most are fuel issues. I also get some sales from someone who simply didn't get himself enough saw the first time. Not saying it's without problems. There will be a guy who melted the case by running the saw with the chainbrake on and not think it's his fault. But overall, this is no big deal for me. 

I also need to point out that so far, I've limited myself to dealing with the customers themselves. Dealing directly with the stores could be another matter entirely. I'm thinking of giving it a go with TSC, but only for the Jonsered product and see what happens. If I don't like it, I won't continue to do it. I don't need them, but if it works and isn't too complicated, then why not? But if they are slow to pay, or have some silly 3dr party extended warranty company that I have to deal with, then I'll just continue to deal directly with the customers.


----------



## eyolf (Apr 14, 2013)

Decided I needed a new saw this week; I have enjoyed the heck out of my Jonny 2149 for a long time, but it was getting tired. Yesterday it got noisy in a hurry, then I couldn't start it again. Need new piston and cyl. I called two dealers about price on a new 2153 (more power, same size). No have, no can get; "buy a Husky; they're better anyway. 450R Sitting right here, all ready to go, take it home today for $400".

What-******-ever.

Ordered an aftermarket piston and cylinder, carb kit & a few other parts.

Thnaks for this thread, especially you Spike. I notice things are more sane and sober around here lately. I kinda got out of the habit after we never saw Gyppo any more.

New saw? Maybe in the fall. Not much cutting until the snow is gone (foot or so on the ground yet and 6-9" forecast for tomorrow...mr crabby pants this late) and I have other, larger saws. Just have to be more careful; too-big saw for usage wears the operator down. Maybe buy one of them new-fangled Dolmars, never know.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 14, 2013)

eyolf said:


> Decided I needed a new saw this week; I have enjoyed the heck out of my Jonny 2149 for a long time, but it was getting tired. Yesterday it got noisy in a hurry, then I couldn't start it again. Need new piston and cyl. I called two dealers about price on a new 2153 (more power, same size). No have, no can get; "buy a Husky; they're better anyway. 450R Sitting right here, all ready to go, take it home today for $400".
> 
> What-******-ever.
> 
> ...



Well, the NE346xp (ard the 550xp) *are* better than the 2153/2253, because of the handlebar angle. 

They also are a couple of ounces lighter, because of the shorter total length of the handlebar, and less plastic on the starter side - but who really cares? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Great Smokies (Apr 14, 2013)

eyolf said:


> No have, no can get; "buy a Husky; they're better anyway. 450R Sitting right here, all ready to go, take it home today for $400".


 What he really said was "I can't be bothered to order what you want, but I would love to move this saw that is much lower quality than yours from my shelf."


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 15, 2013)

Went to TSC to get dog food this morning, no signs of any Johnsonreds saws yet.


----------



## dl5205 (Apr 15, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Well, the NE346xp (ard the 550xp) *are* better than the 2153/2253, because of the handlebar angle.
> 
> They also are a couple of ounces lighter, because of the shorter total length of the handlebar, and less plastic on the starter side - but who really cares? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



The proper "Square to the World" handlebar angle of the jonsered(s), combined with their obviously superior appearance, are the things that make them unarguably superior to their husky counterparts.  

But who really cares?


----------



## pvf (Apr 18, 2013)

Jonsered to hit shelves Monday, April 29:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/conten...ail-_-Ecom-_-2013.04.18 ***-_-learnjonse&1102


----------



## pvf (Apr 18, 2013)

:chainsawguy:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 18, 2013)

pvf said:


> :chainsawguy:



The irony of that ad is great. 
The saw in the picture won't be sold at TSC, along with ANY of the Pro models.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 18, 2013)

That "exclusively at TSC" is a little bit of a stretch to me....what about all the dealers? I guess they mean exclusive of the other box stores but


----------



## spike60 (Apr 18, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> but who really cares? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Nobody but YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 18, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> That "exclusively at TSC" is a little bit of a stretch to me....what about all the dealers? I guess they mean exclusive of the other box stores but



They will be "exclusive" in being the only retailer selling them that offers no service. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## zogger (Apr 18, 2013)

spike60 said:


> They will be "exclusive" in being the only retailer selling them that offers no service. :msp_thumbdn:



My local TSC has no clue they are getting jonsereds. I asked yesterday. They are down to two huskies on the shelf.


----------



## exSW (Apr 18, 2013)

My TSC manager said they will have access to the whole line.I asked specifically if they were going to have their inventory set by HQ and he said no.I still doubt I'm gonna buy one from them.A saws a little different than chicken feed.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 18, 2013)

exSW said:


> My TSC manager said they will have access to the whole line.I asked specifically if they were going to have their inventory set by HQ and he said no.I still doubt I'm gonna buy one from them.A saws a little different than chicken feed.



That's the sort of thing that I'll believe when I see it. I certainly don't doubt that your local manager said it, however. 

Hard to think that Husky-Jonsered will be cool with selling $1000 saws in a box store. 

Then again, if I can get my hands on a 2188 or something for $600 bucks as a refurb because someone returned it with the chain brake on, I might be in favor of such an arrangement!


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 18, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> That's the sort of thing that I'll believe when I see it. I certainly don't doubt that your local manager said it, however.
> 
> Hard to think that Husky-Jonsered will be cool with selling $1000 saws in a box store.
> 
> *Then again, if I can get my hands on a 2188 or something for $600 bucks as a refurb because someone returned it with the chain brake on, I might be in favor of such an arrangement!*



Funny...............................the exact same thought crossed my mind when I read his post.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 19, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Funny...............................the exact same thought crossed my mind when I read his post.



You guys need to move out of my head. Its used to being much emptier.


----------



## 7600 (Apr 19, 2013)

My dealer told me today that he hasn't been able to get any saws for over a month and a half.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 23, 2013)

If you lurk around on the TSC website they some Jonsered splash page which takes you to some info about all the stuff they're going to sell and then they have this comparative guide which I guess is supposed to help people understand the Jonsered models and how they compare to Stihl and Husky. Interestingly they put Stihl in the middle, so I guess they're hoping to keep people from realizing that they are the exact same thing as the Huskies. 

But anyway. 

The last page here includes a Jonsered 2166. The page is marked Tractor Supply and all that. So while it's possible that it was just a mixup in advertising it seems at least possible that they may stock the 2166. And the price they are advertising is $699. I'm not really sure how that compares to now-at-dealer list pricing after the split with Tilton but doesn't seem like that bad of a deal. Certainly looks favorable when compared versus the stihl 440. 







Close up on the specs:






Seems like they did a direct CC to CC comparison and did not really worry about the Stihl having a lot more HP. Not sure what asking price is on MS 391, and I know the 2166 is a better built pro saw (and for many purposes the same thing as a 2172, at least with a little bit of work). I guess it shines on price but not on power in this pub. In practice I realize that it's not really that big of a power difference, I'm just thinking out loud about their specs


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 23, 2013)

Also the models included in this brochure thing are the 

2238, 2240, 2245, 2250, 2255, 2266


----------



## phil21502 (Apr 23, 2013)

Good price for a 2166. Think tsc will actually sell them?


----------



## LarryRFL (Apr 23, 2013)

On average, $20-$50 less than MSRP from the last Tilton price list. Still no new pricing. At least this will make it easy for me to decide what to stock. 2172, 2188 and 2172VS are the only saws I'll be concerned with. By the way, starting head to head between some Jonsered and Efco saws. Just finished with a 2238 and MT3500.


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 23, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> On average, $20-$50 less than MSRP from the last Tilton price list. Still no new pricing. At least this will make it easy for me to decide what to stock. 2172, 2188 and 2172VS are the only saws I'll be concerned with. By the way, starting head to head between some Jonsered and Efco saws. Just finished with a 2238 and MT3500.



You'll probably want to consider the 2252, 2253, 2258 and 2260 when they become available.


----------



## LarryRFL (Apr 23, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> You'll probably want to consider the 2252, 2253, 2258 and 2260 when they become available.



Don't know WHAT I'll stock until I get some kind of program from Pace. Supposed to see the rep tomorrow. Going to have a "discussion" about Jonsered, especially the 2172VS's that I need to quote four to the county fire rescue. Hoping he gets here just as I get my new shipment of Efco saws. At least I CAN get them!


----------



## spike60 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just to add a little perspective here, Husky is out of the 550's and 562's at the moment. They get gobbled up as fast as they bring them in. And they brought a LOT of them in last month. :cool2:

BTW I'm killing that TSC price on the 2166 too. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Grande Dog (Apr 23, 2013)

Howdy, 

I'm not sure if anybody has seen this press release but, TSC is saying they have are going to be selling the whole line on a special order basis.

Tractor Supply Company has announced it will be the exclusive retailer of the Jonsered brand of professional-grade chainsaws.

Tractor Supply Now Carrying Jonsered Chainsaws 

Created: April 22, 2013
In addition to a minimum of six models of chainsaws at all Tractor Supply store locations, the entire line of Jonsered power equipment will be available through special order in-store and online.

Related Content
Resources
• 

Jonsered Power Equipment
Related Terms
•	Lawn Maintenance
•	Tree Care
•	Tractor Supply Company (TSC)
More 
Tractor Supply Company has announced it will be the exclusive retailer of the Jonsered brand of professional-grade chainsaws. This marks the first time this international brand of power equipment has been made readily available to U.S. consumers, according to the press release.
Jonsered offers a range of chainsaw products for both professionals and occasional users with standard features that include the Clean Power engine design that reportedly offers reduced exhaust emissions by up to 75% and an increase in fuel efficiency by up to 20%. In addition to a minimum of six models of professional and consumer chainsaws at all store locations, the entire line of Jonsered power equipment will be available through special order at each store and online at tractorsupply.com. Also, a professional-grade Jonsered backpack blower will be available at select retail locations.
“Listening to our customers and hearing their needs has always been the way we do business at Tractor Supply, and it’s how we develop and maintain the relationships with our customers who live Tractor Supply’s Out Here lifestyle,” said Steve Barbarick, executive vice president of merchandising and marketing at Tractor Supply. “Adding Jonsered’s line of professional grade chainsaws to our roster of outdoor power products exemplifies our ongoing commitment to meet the growing needs of our customers.”

Regards
Gregg


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 23, 2013)

Will TSC be able to get parts for the older Jonsered saws? I'm having a devil of a time getting 2094/2095 parts, especially a full-wrap handle for 2094.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 23, 2013)

So I can get my 2188 refurb after all??


----------



## Doug Fir (Apr 23, 2013)

Grande Dog said:


> ...Tractor Supply Company has announced it will be the *exclusive retailer* of the Jonsered brand of *professional-grade* chainsaws.



That strikes me as bizarre! :msp_blink:



Grande Dog said:


> ...the entire line of Jonsered power equipment will be available through special order in-store *and online*...



That also seems strange, but I'm not complaining. There haven't been any Jonsered dealers near me for a long time, so I welcome the ability to buy the 2253 online. I just hope I don't end up needing to have the Autotune serviced!! :msp_ohmy:

Doug


----------



## spike60 (Apr 23, 2013)

That entire press release is silly. "This marks the first time this international brand of equipment is readily available to US comsumers." I mean come on, how can you keep a straight face reading that thing.  I better go have a look downstairs; maybe those 50 some classic Jonsereds I have aren't really down there. 

They are certainly not "exclusive" other than being the only place to sell them without providing service. And I'll clobber them on price besides. 

The real truth here is that corporate told them they could no longer have Husky, as they want Lowes to be their primary mass retail channel. TSC was offered Jonsered as an alternative, and they are simply trying to put a happy face on it. Lowes does 10 to 20 times the volume that TSC does, and that's why they get the orange stuff. 

Exclusive


----------



## zogger (Apr 23, 2013)

spike60 said:


> That entire press release is silly. "This marks the first time this international brand of equipment is readily available to US comsumers." I mean come on, how can you keep a straight face reading that thing.  I better go have a look downstairs; maybe those 50 some classic Jonsereds I have aren't really down there.
> 
> They are certainly not "exclusive" other than being the only place to sell them without providing service. And I'll clobber them on price besides.
> 
> ...



Why are they saying exclusive then? Thats a pretty big company and you could bet they have their lawyer suits vett all press releases. 

I am just wondering is all.


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 23, 2013)

The info that GD posted is very similar to what has been mentioned locally. TSC will be the Jonsered RETAILER.

TSC is in the position to market and sell Jonsered branded products on a scale that has not been done before and if Husqvarna is going to keep the house brand alive then that is what it takes.

I was told that I could order ANY Jonsered branded product. The info at the counter seems to indicate that but you never actually know until you try.

None of the local dealers that have been offered the Jonsered brand have picked it up and so it will have to shake out where the warranty work goes.

It a nut shell, think PUMP and DUMP, one last generation of saws before the name goes the way of Partner, Mcculloch and Poulan.


----------



## kwhite1271 (Apr 23, 2013)

I know the masses will buy from the box stores, but i would hope that AS members would go to their local dealer to buy saws/parts and service. A dealer may or may not have a better price than the chain stores, but one thing a chain store will not have is the knowledge that a full service dealer will have. Most dealers pride themselves on the relationships they have with their customers, they have to because they have a lot more invested in the product line. This holds true for all brands.


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 23, 2013)

kwhite1271 said:


> I know the masses will buy from the box stores, but i would hope that AS members would go to their local dealer to buy saws/parts and service. A dealer may or may not have a better price than the chain stores, but one thing a chain store will not have is the knowledge that a full service dealer will have. Most dealers pride themselves on the relationships they have with their customers, they have to because they have a lot more invested in the product line. This holds true for all brands.



Most customers are not willing to pay a dealer to fix the saws purchased at "box stores" or the same model saw purchased from a dealer, once the saw is out of warranty it is disposable. That is why the model used is so successful. It seems that the Husqvarna/TSC relationship will take this model to the next level, see if it is profitable or not.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 24, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> Most customers are not willing to pay a dealer to fix the saws purchased at "box stores" or the same model saw purchased from a dealer, once the saw is out of warranty it is disposable. That is why the model used is so successful. It seems that the Husqvarna/TSC relationship will take this model to the next level, see if it is profitable or not.



It all depends on the price point of the saw, or any other piece of equipment. Major work costing as much as a new saw is seldom done by anyone, warranty or not. I did one time do a rebuild on a 576 in which I was paid more on the warranty claim than my dealer cost on a new saw, but that is an exception. Normally, I consider the box stores to be a joke, and maintain my distance from their "issues". And TSC is really peanuts compared to Lowes. But in this case, I'm all for it. The Jonsered brand is in desparate need of some exposure, and TSC should give them a real nice boost. It was dying a slow death under Tilton's rule. In fact I actually, for the first time ever, agreed to do some service for TSC on the Jonsered product. "Exclusively" I might add. :msp_sneaky: Don't want to mess with the rest of their stuff. I'll see how it goes. If they are OK to do business with, then it could be worthwhile, but if they are a PITA, then I'll tell them to take a hike. 

As far as them selling the pro stuff, it should be mentioned that it's not at all uncommon for stores like TSC to have access to a vendors complete line of products. I believe it's been that way with Cub Cadet for years. But in practice, they seldom get involved with the higher priced models of any line. I doubt we'll see the 2166/2172 on the shelf at TSC, and if so, they'll probably be a little dusty. 

To answer Zogger's question about their announcement, it's just the usual corporate BS. Lowes did that last year with that one 48" tractor they advertised the heck out of, saying "Exclusively at Lowes". Complete BS, as any dealer in the country could order them. (I stayed away from it, cause that old 48" deck cuts like CRAP.) But beyond it being BS, it's not even good marketing. TSC should have taken advantage of Jonsered's 40 years of being in the US market and their legacy among the pros and serious users. There is certainly some value to that legacy. Selling it as something new that's never been here before is just as stupid as it is untrue.


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 24, 2013)

The TSC near me used to have a 359 in stock. As Spike60 might guess, it was dusty and when it finally sold, the 455/460 was the biggest saw on the shelf. Their $4999 Zturn doesn't sell either.


----------



## Doug Fir (Apr 24, 2013)

*In defense of TSC*



spike60 said:


> That entire press release is silly. "This marks the first time this international brand of equipment is readily available to US consumers." I mean come on, how can you keep a straight face reading that thing. ...



You may not be reading this correctly. They are _not_ saying that this is the first time the brand is available to U.S. consumers; they are saying that this is the first time the brand is *readily* available. That could be true, as there were huge gaps in their dealer map. While the saws may have been "readily" available where you are, they were not readily available near me. The county I live in is larger than Connecticut, and we have no dealers. That's not uncommon. The dealers are few and far between in much of the country.

On the other hand if you go back far enough Jonsered saws _were_ readily available. I bought my Jonsered in 1983 while living in a small mountain town in Colorado. We had a great local dealer, as did many other small towns in the state. I just checked, and the number of dealers in that part of the state is now zero. In fact there are only three dealers in the entire state of Colorado! But in the 1980s they _were_ readily available throughout the state. So is TSC's statement BS after all? No, because back then the saws were not branded "Jonsered"! My saw from the 1980s is branded "Jonsereds", with an "s". So I suppose a good lawyer could argue that the TSC statement is not false advertising.  

I just wish that I had a dealer like spike60 near me. If dealers like spike were more common Jonsered would not have a marketing problem!!

Doug


----------



## spike60 (Apr 24, 2013)

Doug Fir said:


> You may not be reading this correctly. They are _not_ saying that this is the first time the brand is available to U.S. consumers; they are saying that this is the first time the brand is *readily* available. That could be true, as there were huge gaps in their dealer map. While the saws may have been "readily" available where you are, they were not readily available near me. The county I live in is larger than Connecticut, and we have no dealers. That's not uncommon. The dealers are few and far between in much of the country.
> 
> On the other hand if you go back far enough Jonsered saws _were_ readily available. I bought my Jonsered in 1983 while living in a small mountain town in Colorado. We had a great local dealer, as did many other small towns in the state. I just checked, and the number of dealers in that part of the state is now zero. In fact there are only three dealers in the entire state of Colorado! But in the 1980s they _were_ readily available throughout the state. So is TSC's statement BS after all? No, because back then the saws were not branded "Jonsered"! My saw from the 1980s is branded "Jonsereds", with an "s". So I suppose a good lawyer could argue that the TSC statement is not false advertising.
> 
> ...



"Readily" and with or without an "S", huh? You'd make a formidable debate opponent! :msp_biggrin:

Thanks for the kind words also.


----------



## timmcat (Apr 24, 2013)

spike60 said:


> In fact I actually, for the first time ever, agreed to do some service for TSC on the Jonsered product. "Exclusively" I might add.
> 
> I hope for your sake it works out for you, the local Husky dealer one town over signed up to do warranty work for the local TSC on the Husky and Speeco stuff and he got out of it pretty quick, citing the pay and paperwork not worth the time when he has enough work to keep busy with genuine Husky stuff.


----------



## zogger (Apr 24, 2013)

spike60 said:


> "Readily" and with or without an "S", huh? You'd make a formidable debate opponent! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words also.




That is my experience as well. In the 70s I remember using a jonsered with some firewood folks I was helping, but since then, I havent even seen one, let alone a dealer. Just pictures and discussions on this site here.

I see them on their map here and there, but from around where I am, looks to be 30 to 40 miles any direction to get to one. I would imagine it is similar in quite a few places that have TSCs. And you know coming out of the store..well..maybe...you would know, I dont...how are they tuned stock, or do they need a more realistic special backroom tune?


----------



## Cbird14 (Apr 24, 2013)

zogger said:


> That is my experience as well. In the 70s I remember using a jonsered with some firewood folks I was helping, but since then, I havent even seen one, let alone a dealer. Just pictures and discussions on this site here.
> 
> I see them on their map here and there, but from around where I am, looks to be 30 to 40 miles any direction to get to one. I would imagine it is similar in quite a few places that have TSCs. And you know coming out of the store..well..maybe...you would know, I dont...how are they tuned stock, or do they need a more realistic special backroom tune?



I was just at the j-red dealer that's closest to me...12mi, theres also one 17mi away- a boxstore, and another around 35mi, that has oodles of jonsered saws, and unbelievably a brand new in the box 2165:msp_wub:, a dozen 2152 & 2159, but his prices are the reason theres dust on every saw.


----------



## Cbird14 (Apr 24, 2013)

and while I was there the manager was tellin me that they just received a shipment of parts on Monday that they ordered in February.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 24, 2013)

zogger said:


> That is my experience as well. In the 70s I remember using a jonsered with some firewood folks I was helping, but since then, I havent even seen one, let alone a dealer. Just pictures and discussions on this site here.
> 
> I see them on their map here and there, but from around where I am, looks to be 30 to 40 miles any direction to get to one. I would imagine it is similar in quite a few places that have TSCs. And you know coming out of the store..well..maybe...you would know, I dont...how are they tuned stock, or do they need a more realistic special backroom tune?



Good point Zogger. 66's and 72's all come out of the box a little too lean and need to be wound down a bit. If not, they stand a good chance of toasting themselves. The 2255's need some work on the low side, as they usually won't idle very well. The hi also generally needs to be richened up. I do this by ear, and you'll hear the RPM's go UP as you richen up the hi jet. The 2245/2250??? They'll run OK, but they still need a little attention to be at their best. Usually give them the same treatment as the 2255. The Poulan based 2238 might not ever run right no matter how many times you adjust the thing.


----------



## Grande Dog (Apr 24, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Will TSC be able to get parts for the older Jonsered saws? I'm having a devil of a time getting 2094/2095 parts, especially a full-wrap handle for 2094.


 Howdy,
I went searching for some 2094 full wraps a couple weeks ago. I couldn't find any in distribution but, you never know if Tilton has returned their inventory yet. Maybe somebody on here that is still connected with Tilton could check for you. 2095 full wraps are on the shelf in Reno.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## spike60 (Apr 24, 2013)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> I went searching for some 2094 full wraps a couple weeks ago. I couldn't find any in distribution but, you never know if Tilton has returned their inventory yet. Maybe somebody on here that is still connected with Tilton could check for you. 2095 full wraps are on the shelf in Reno.
> Regards
> Gregg



I got the last one they had a while back. It was a part they would only stock one of, and would have normally re-ordered it, but with the big shakeup, I wouldn't be optomistic.

Also; Tilton isn't returning that inventory, they are selling it down, so they can continue to be a source for old parts for a while. (Might be more accurate to say Husky wouldn't take the stuff back, so that's why it's still at Tilton.)


----------



## timmcat (Apr 24, 2013)

Tilton keeps sending mailers to remind us that they still have NOS parts on the shelf, but every time I check their inventory online for something its on backorder. They must have a bunch of 4xx and 5xx series parts and thats it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 24, 2013)

i was told by Tilton that they send about 8000 sku's to Husky and they took back about 1500 of them.


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 24, 2013)

In the "zone" that I live in there are 11 TSC store locations and 5 Lowes locations. There is one Jonsered dealer, maybe, still kind of hard to actually tell wtf is up with that.

Locally there are no 2094/95 NOS stock parts floating around for sale. Lots of the 60cc and smaller NOS parts available.


----------



## PB (Apr 24, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> In the "zone" that I live in there are 11 TSC store locations and 5 Lowes locations. There is one Jonsered dealer, maybe, still kind of hard to actually tell wtf is up with that.
> 
> There are no 2094/95 NOS stock parts floating around for sale. Lots of the 60cc and smaller NOS parts available.



I was able to get a handful of NOS 2095 a few weeks ago. Top cover, gaskets, handles, etc. They all had to be ordered from somewhere, not sure if it was Tilton or Husky.


----------



## Doug Fir (Apr 24, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Good point Zogger. 66's and 72's all come out of the box a little too lean and need to be wound down a bit. If not, they stand a good chance of toasting themselves. The 2255's need some work on the low side, as they usually won't idle very well. The hi also generally needs to be richened up. I do this by ear, and you'll hear the RPM's go UP as you richen up the hi jet. The 2245/2250??? They'll run OK, but they still need a little attention to be at their best. Usually give them the same treatment as the 2255. ...



That's the sort of model-specific knowledge that is priceless. Call me a skeptic, but I doubt that the clerk at TSC would know any of this, or even be able to understand it if it were explained to him. I long for the good ol' days, when knowledgable Jonsered dealers were not as rare as hens' teeth. :bang:

Hey, since TSC will be selling saws online, does this mean that other dealers can do the same? I have resigned myself to having to buy from a non-local dealer (since there are no local dealers in my area), but I would MUCH rather buy from a "real" dealer, and not TSC. It would cost far less to ship a saw across the country than it would cost me to drive to the closest dealer. Hmmm... :wink2:

Doug


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 24, 2013)

PB said:


> I was able to get a handful of NOS 2095 a few weeks ago. Top cover, gaskets, handles, etc. They all had to be ordered from somewhere, not sure if it was Tilton or Husky.



Nice, get it while you can. My area has been pretty well pick over other than used saws. Got what I could find and I was not alone when looking that was certainly obvious.


----------



## PB (Apr 24, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> Nice, get it while you can. My area has been pretty well pick over other than used saws. Got what I could find and I was not alone when looking that was certainly obvious.



I guess my point was, the Jonsered dealer that I went through was able to order the parts from somewhere. I didn't have to source them, they went through their channels to get the parts new. There are still parts for these saws somewhere in the US, just not sure how many and of what.

PS. What parts are you looking for? I have accumulated a few more parts than I will need.


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 24, 2013)

PB said:


> I guess my point was, the Jonsered dealer that I went through was able to order the parts from somewhere. I didn't have to source them, they went through their channels to get the parts new. There are still parts for these saws somewhere in the US, just not sure how many and of what.
> 
> PS. What parts are you looking for? I have accumulated a few more parts than I will need.



I was/am not looking for anything in particular as much as I was just getting what I could get. When it became obvious that there was not going to be anymore old Jonsered dealers locally I made an effort to collect as many parts as I could for the Jonsered saws that I like.

Handles and crankcases were the big concern, lots of the used saws have serious crankcase damage and special duct tape handles.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 24, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> .....
> 
> Handles and crankcases were the big concern, lots of the used saws have serious crankcase damage and special duct tape handles.



Duct tape works fine on cracks and holes in "silvertop" top covers, but not so well on other damage...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## spike60 (Apr 25, 2013)

timmcat said:


> spike60 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact I actually, for the first time ever, agreed to do some service for TSC on the Jonsered product. "Exclusively" I might add.
> ...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 25, 2013)

Not only can they do the work-They have complete access to the Jonsered parts network. Why doesn't this work both ways for the servicing Jonsered dealers allready established?:bang:


----------



## Philbert (Apr 27, 2013)

Stopped by a TSC today. They had all Husqvarna chiansaw accessories marked 50% off. Not the saws, just accessories. Unfortunately, some at 50% off were still not such a special deal. Bought a Husqvarna filing kit to give their guide another try.

Jonsereds not due for a few more days yet. They had Wild things for hundred dollars today only.

Philbert


----------



## Majorpayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Stopped by a TSC today. They had all Husqvarna chiansaw accessories marked 50% off. Not the saws, just accessories. Unfortunately, some at 50% off were still not such a special deal. Bought a Husqvarna filing kit to give their guide another try.
> 
> Jonsereds not due for a few more days yet. They had Wild things for hundred dollars today only.
> 
> Philbert


Is it the roller guide?


----------



## Philbert (Apr 27, 2013)

Really strange that they will be selling Jonsered chainsaws there, alongside their 'Countyline' chain, which is really that, Tr-ilink made in China stuff; seems like an odd combination to me.

Philbert


----------



## timmcat (Apr 29, 2013)

I have 3 TSC's within 25 minutes, and the crap I see/saw most is the 235 saw and the huskee/speeco splitters. Judging from the bar pads on all of the 235's I'm guessing that the TSC folks give out breaker bars for tightening the bar nuts.


----------



## LarryRFL (Apr 29, 2013)

J'red parts are starting to be available from distributors. Pace is filling out my orders at about 66%. Tilton still has a fair selection of older parts. Still won't have units available until mid to end of June.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 29, 2013)

I just got my 2253's and 2260's on today's UPS!!! 





Well, not really. But sooner or later somebody will be able to say that. :biggrin:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 29, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I just got my 2253's and 2260's on today's UPS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a new Jonsered dealer and have plenty of 2253's, 2260's and 2172's in stock, hopefully I'll be able to say that in a couple weeks.


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 29, 2013)

I just got back from Tractor Supply with my 2253 and 2260.


----------



## Great Smokies (Apr 29, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> I just got back from Tractor Supply with my 2253 and 2260.



Seriously?


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 29, 2013)

No!
Today is the first day you can get Jreds from TSC, but the 2253 and 2260 are not available.


----------



## Great Smokies (Apr 29, 2013)

Good job. Reading all this stuff about Jonsered and TSC just makes me think why would any indpendant dealer bother anymore if TSC can order any saw and Husqy dealers can have your parts but you can't have theirs? My local dealer is pretty much beyond caring, it's been so long. Plus he's selling lots of Dolmars.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 29, 2013)

Great Smokies said:


> Good job. Reading all this stuff about Jonsered and TSC just makes me think why would any indpendant dealer bother anymore if TSC can order any saw and Husqy dealers can have your parts but you can't have theirs? My local dealer is pretty much beyond caring, it's been so long. Plus he's selling lots of Dolmars.



+1


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 29, 2013)

Great Smokies said:


> Good job. Reading all this stuff about Jonsered and TSC just makes me think why would any indpendant dealer bother anymore if TSC can order any saw and Husqy dealers can have your parts but you can't have theirs? My local dealer is pretty much beyond caring, it's been so long. Plus he's selling lots of Dolmars.



I'm actually becoming a Jonsered dealer partially BECAUSE of the TSC deal. 

There are 3 TSC stores within 20 minutes of my shop, and not a single Jonsered dealer. 

So they'll be selling a moderate amount of saws, and they'll need servicing and warranty work. 

And as a Jonsered dealer I'll benefit from TSC pumping money into advertising and raising the profile of the
brand. And yes TSC CAN order any saw in the line up, but they're stocking the 2238, 2240, 2450, 2250 and 2255
essentially the same saws they were stocking in orange. 

The closest Husqvarna dealers are 15-20 miles away and if you walked in looking for a fuel filter for a
Jonsered 2171 wouldn't have a clue what to sell you.

Not to mention having access to many of the popular Husqvarna OEM saw parts, without taking
on the full Husqvarna equipment line.


----------



## thumper440 (Apr 29, 2013)

i just picked up some jonsered bar oil and premix at my local tsc.. they also had a 2166 on the shelf!


----------



## LarryRFL (Apr 30, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I'm actually becoming a Jonsered dealer partially BECAUSE of the TSC deal.
> 
> There are 3 TSC stores within 20 minutes of my shop, and not a single Jonsered dealer.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but now IPL are available on the Jonsered website (finally). So if the Husky dealer has a modicum of intelligence, he can find out which part is needed and a lot of them are Husky/J'red/Poulan common.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 30, 2013)

The one thing that's kinda logical but still unfortunate, given that TSC was a big contract that was fairly straight forward and that the distributors all had to come up with their own orders and requests for product and whatever, is that TSC will be getting product before all the independent dealers. 

It sounds like the parts situation on here is getting a little better though.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 30, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> Yeah, but now IPL are available on the Jonsered website (finally). So if the Husky dealer has a modicum of intelligence, he can find out which part is needed and a lot of them are Husky/J'red/Poulan common.



I know of 3 Husky dealers capable of doing that, and 2 of them are on this site. Most dealers are too busy to care or be bothered
with learning anything outside of what they sell.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 30, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> I just got back from Tractor Supply with my 2253 and 2260.



...and here I thought the 550xp was ugly!


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 30, 2013)

Purty Red,

but she does look a little "sway backed" in that shot.


----------



## PB (Apr 30, 2013)

At this price, TSC will be my new JRed dealer. 

Jonsered&reg; CS 2172 Chainsaw with 24 in. Bar, CARB Compliant - Tractor Supply Online Store


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 30, 2013)

PB said:


> At this price, TSC will be my new JRed dealer.
> 
> Jonsered&reg; CS 2172 Chainsaw with 24 in. Bar, CARB Compliant - Tractor Supply Online Store



$119.99?


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 30, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> $119.99?



I think we better buy as many as I can at that price!


----------



## Doug Fir (May 1, 2013)

PB said:


> At this price, TSC will be my new JRed dealer.
> 
> Jonsered&reg; CS 2172 Chainsaw with 24 in. Bar, CARB Compliant - Tractor Supply Online Store



I think my order crashed their system. Under "Quantity" I entered "All you got!" 

Doug


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 1, 2013)

Boys, am I ever behind the 8 ball....haven't been inside TSC for a while, saw the J-Reds there yesterday.


----------



## spike60 (May 1, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> The one thing that's kinda logical but still unfortunate, given that TSC was a big contract that was fairly straight forward and that the distributors all had to come up with their own orders and requests for product and whatever, is that TSC will be getting product before all the independent dealers.
> 
> It sounds like the parts situation on here is getting a little better though.



It is actually all a matter of timing. The TSC deal is being handled by the same Husqvarna national account folks as always. This arrangement with Jonsered was in place since the middle of last year and product orders to fill the TSC PO's were in the system by early fall. The orders for all of the new distributors didn't go in until just a couple months ago. 

For all of the Husky/TSC folks this is simply just a change in color on the shelf. And I already had both brands so other than some product interuption with the Reds, nothing much really changes for me eiither. 

For Jonny only guys, who are afraid that life will change for the worse with the saws being in TSC, my experience with the orange saws says otherwise. TSC will mostly sell the low end of the line, you can beat them on price, and you'll end up with a bunch more customers that would have never found you. Yes, some of them will be pretty ignorant, but truthfully, that is a small minority. A lot of it will depend on how you handle them, but they will soon realize that you know a lot more than any nitwit at the local TSC. They will find themselves in a REAL saw shop, and they will come back. Saws are a lot different than lawnmowers. Even a moderate wood cutter needs a fair amount of accessories to keep going, and there's no pick up and delivery to deal with.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 1, 2013)

spike60 said:


> For Jonny only guys, who are afraid that life will change for the worse with the saws being in TSC, my experience with the orange saws says otherwise. TSC will mostly sell the low end of the line, you can beat them on price, and you'll end up with a bunch more customers that would have never found you. Yes, some of them will be pretty ignorant, but truthfully, that is a small minority. A lot of it will depend on how you handle them, but they will soon realize that you know a lot more than any nitwit at the local TSC. They will find themselves in a REAL saw shop, and they will come back. Saws are a lot different than lawnmowers. Even a moderate wood cutter needs a fair amount of accessories to keep going, and there's no pick up and delivery to deal with.



I see this with Husqvarna's with Lowes labels. They may have bought the saw at Lowes but they bring it 
into your shop for service. By treating them fairly and educating them 90% the time they become loyal customers
buying accessories, and bringing equipment in for service. And we all know you make more on repairs, parts and accessories
than you do the initial sale.


----------



## Philbert (May 1, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> They may have bought the saw at Lowes but they bring it into your shop for service.



I bought my first chainsaw at Sears; that's what I knew. Found the chainsaw shop when I needed the chain sharpened.

Philbert


----------



## exSW (May 1, 2013)

I heard a rumor today that Tilton is bringing in a new saw line from overseas(Europe I think)anyone know hear which one?I understand they are getting it EPA compliant now.Forgive me if somewhere deep in this thread this has already been mentioned.


----------



## taplinhill (May 1, 2013)

Just a guess, but maybe Olympik branded Efco's? I think Tilton offered them along side Jonsered back in the 80's.


----------



## spike60 (May 1, 2013)

exSW said:


> I heard a rumor today that Tilton is bringing in a new saw line from overseas(Europe I think)anyone know hear which one?I understand they are getting it EPA compliant now.Forgive me if somewhere deep in this thread this has already been mentioned.



They are definitely testing something, but there's no info on what it actually is. So that allows us to have some fun guessing what it's going to be. Is it going to be something new, or something that has already gone next to nowhere here? Solo? A return to Efco? What could come out of Europe that we haven't seen yet? Been a while since Alpina has been here. Could it be something from the other side of the world? A MAKO saw? LOL I can't imagine they are discovering some great new idea in the chainsaw world.

There's even more interesting questions though. Who's going to sell it? They let all of their sales guys go. But the biggest question is: Who's going to BUY them? Tilton might have lost Jonsered, but the dealers didn't. There's no need for dealers, or end users for that matter, to start over with another brand. Particularly if they come out with program that has no terms like they had with the Jonnys. And what possible brand is out there that would gain any traction in the real world market? Some of us here on the site will get them and say, "Hey look it works. It cuts pretty good". A couple guys will port them and it will create some additional excitement. BUT.........in the real world I'd be surprised if they had even limited success. 

I'm actually surprised they would even try this.


----------



## taplinhill (May 1, 2013)

Maybe they'll bring in some 2165 knock-offs from China.


----------



## MGlazier28 (May 1, 2013)

Interesting. . .but all this thread has done is make me really want to see/handle the new jonnies (hopefully with autotune)! CAD is really kicking in!! And, it reminds me that I've met Dan Tilton and seen him handle a saw, and I kinda think he and Sawtroll would get along well


----------



## dozerdan (May 1, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> ...and here I thought the 550xp was ugly!



I like the red and black saw. The colors on the 550 reminds me of a designer sneaker.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (May 1, 2013)

MGlazier28 said:


> Interesting. . .but all this thread has done is make me really want to see/handle the new jonnies (hopefully with autotune)! CAD is really kicking in!! And, it reminds me that I've met Dan Tilton and seen him handle a saw, and I kinda think he and Sawtroll would get along well



I never met Dan Tilton but I did speak to him on the phone one time. I like Sawtroll, that's more then I can say about Dan Tilton.

Later
Dan


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> I like the red and black saw. The colors on the 550 reminds me of a designer sneaker.
> 
> Later
> Dan



Some truth in that!


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2013)

spike60 said:


> They are definitely testing something, but there's no info on what it actually is. So that allows us to have some fun guessing what it's going to be. Is it going to be something new, or something that has already gone next to nowhere here? Solo? A return to Efco? ......



Dolmar? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## MGlazier28 (May 1, 2013)

I do remember tilton being kinda full of himself. My comparison to ST was more along the lines of them both liking short bars and outboard clutches for limbing pine and spruce  the funny part was tilton's saw acted upduring his presentaion (a 2153 w/ 13" b&c), and he had to borrow one of the school's saws (same) to finish. He put his b&c on the saw, then fellef a roughly 20"dbh pine against the lean (of course!) And limbed it up real quick. He was pretty handy with a saw. One of my classmates had worked for a j-red deaker, and fixed tilton's saw afterwards, think it had something to do with the impulse line maybe? Anyways, he was pretty impessed by that , although my buddy had nothing good to say about tilton either.


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2013)

MGlazier28 said:


> I do remember tilton being kinda full of himself. My comparison to ST was more along the lines of them both liking short bars and outboard clutches for limbing pine and spruce  the funny part was tilton's saw acted upduring his presentaion (a 2153 w/ 13" b&c), and he had to borrow one of the school's saws (same) to finish. He put his b&c on the saw, then fellef a roughly 20"dbh pine against the lean (of course!) And limbed it up real quick. He was pretty handy with a saw. One of my classmates had worked for a j-red deaker, and fixed tilton's saw afterwards, think it had something to do with the impulse line maybe? Anyways, he was pretty impessed by that , although my buddy had nothing good to say about tilton either.



:cool2: story, but I don't like a 13" bar on a 50cc saw!


----------



## taplinhill (May 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> :cool2: story, but I don't like a 13" bar on a 50cc saw!



Too long?:msp_biggrin:
Here's your beer


----------



## MGlazier28 (May 1, 2013)

Lol, me either! We ran 16" b&c's on our whole fleet of jonnies for our logging projects at forestry school. . .mostly 2152's, also some older 2054's, and a couple of 2153's and 2156's. . .all 16" .325 pitch. And one 2095 for on the landing and the CSM. Was a lot of fun!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 1, 2013)

You go to the Ranger School?


----------



## MGlazier28 (May 1, 2013)

Yessir, class if '09


----------



## spike60 (May 2, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Dolmar? :msp_biggrin:



Haha! Wouldn't think so. For one thing, Dolmar doesn't need to be tested cause everybody already knows they run good. 

Plus, they'd never offer a Dolmar program as good as what the guys are getting now. Dealers would be dropping the line faster than they could sign them up.


----------



## SawTroll (May 2, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Haha! Wouldn't think so. For one thing, Dolmar doesn't need to be tested cause everybody already knows they run good.
> 
> Plus, they'd never offer a Dolmar program as good as what the guys are getting now. *Dealers would be dropping the line faster than they could sign them up*.



I can imagine that!


----------



## Great Smokies (May 2, 2013)

If it's being EPA tested, it's gotta be something completely different. So...Chinese something? As has been said, why? It aint goin to sell.


----------



## zogger (May 2, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Haha! Wouldn't think so. For one thing, Dolmar doesn't need to be tested cause everybody already knows they run good.
> 
> Plus, they'd never offer a Dolmar program as good as what the guys are getting now. Dealers would be dropping the line faster than they could sign them up.



Tthat lady from efco had that thread here asking for ideas, meaning they want to increase sales, so looking for new distribution as well, so that will be my bet here what they pick up for a new line.


----------



## exSW (May 2, 2013)

Great Smokies said:


> If it's being EPA tested, it's gotta be something completely different. So...Chinese something? As has been said, why? It aint goin to sell.



Bingo,but I heard it's Euro,which make you think Alpina.But given the circumstances of their leave taking last time I really doubt it.Something from Eastern Europe perhaps?


----------



## SawTroll (May 2, 2013)

zogger said:


> That lady from efco had that thread here asking for ideas, meaning they want to increase sales, so looking for new distribution as well, so that will be my bet here what they pick up for a new line.



I think along the same lines - if I had to make a guess I would say Efco or Oleo-Mac at this point - but who really cares anyway?....:msp_confused:


----------



## spike60 (May 2, 2013)

Unless it's a lot better or a lot cheaper than what's already out there, it's just a waste of time.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 2, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Unless it's a lot better or a lot cheaper than what's already out there, it's just a waste of time.



Or both!


----------



## Philbert (May 2, 2013)

I see that Sears no longer has Husqvarna saws in their aisles. Must be a Lowes exclusive now for large retail outlets?

Philbert


----------



## Great Smokies (May 2, 2013)

zogger said:


> Tthat lady from efco had that thread here asking for ideas, meaning they want to increase sales, so looking for new distribution as well, so that will be my bet here what they pick up for a new line.


Talking to my local Efco dealer, he says current Efco distro is MUCH better than Tilton, so I think it would be a step BACK, at least to him. He says Efco terms are the best he get, which helps keep them well stocked, versus what Jreds were.


----------



## spike60 (May 2, 2013)

Great Smokies said:


> Talking to my local Efco dealer, he says current Efco distro is MUCH better than Tilton, so I think it would be a step BACK, at least to him. He says Efco terms are the best he get, which helps keep them well stocked, versus what Jreds were.



I agree. Plus I suspect that Efco has grown market share since they parted with Tilton, so I really doubt they'd give the brand back to Tilton.

But.............since we're all taking wild guesses here, there's another variation that hasn't been mentioned yet. They could have someone private label saws for them and create their own brand, and Efco would be one possibility. They were happy to make saws for John Deere and Cub Cadet, so they have done that sort of thing before. And Tilton does like to create their own brands. They've done it with the Total bars and chain, and also with pressure washers, commercial mowers, and a couple other things.


----------



## SawTroll (May 2, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I agree. Plus I suspect that Efco has grown market share since they parted with Tilton, so I really doubt they'd give the brand back to Tilton.
> 
> But.............since we're all taking wild guesses here, there's another variation that hasn't been mentioned yet. They could have someone private label saws for them and create their own brand, and Efco would be one possibility. They were happy to make saws for John Deere and Cub Cadet, so they have done that sort of thing before. And Tilton does like to create their own brands. They've done it with the Total bars and chain, and also with pressure washers, commercial mowers, and a couple other things.



Replace _Efco_ with _Emak_ in that statement, and I would agree!


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 6, 2013)

Finally got my dealer program from PACE today. Titled Fall 2013......all models listed.

Also found the full consumer line-up at my local TSC-along with a 2166 on display.


----------



## LarryRFL (May 7, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Finally got my dealer program from PACE today. Titled Fall 2013......all models listed.
> 
> Also found the full consumer line-up at my local TSC-along with a 2166 on display.



Got mine on Saturday. They made it easy for me to figure what to stock. The TSC's locally are stocking the "Home Owner/Land Owner" saws (2238 - 2255). Like that they made "Professional Series" power head only except for the 2139T. A lot fewer items in the line up. Only trimmer is the combi unit (GC2128C). Kept three brush cutters. One hand held blower and one backpack blower. Pace rep is talking me into going with RedMax for trimmers, blowers and a couple of the unique to RedMax chainsaws.


----------



## taplinhill (May 7, 2013)

Any word on WH models?


----------



## LarryRFL (May 7, 2013)

taplinhill said:


> Any word on WH models?



Heated handles: 2172H2 MSRP $869.95 for power head only
Wrap Handle: 2172WRAP $826.95 for power head only

According to my new price sheet from Pace.


----------



## mikefunaro (May 7, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> Heated handles: 2172H2 MSRP $869.95 for power head only
> Wrap Handle: 2172WRAP $826.95 for power head only
> 
> According to my new price sheet from Pace.



Good that you can get them, gonna be great for those chilly 50 degree florida nights!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 7, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Good that you can get them, gonna be great for those chilly 50 degree florida nights!



It does get brisk in Ocala...


----------



## LarryRFL (May 7, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> It does get brisk in Ocala...



Ask the Vermonters like my in-laws how "brisk" it gets down here. We ain't them wussy coasters. We're redneck Florida Cracker country.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 7, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> Ask the Vermonters like my in-laws how "brisk" it gets down here. We ain't them wussy coasters. We're redneck Florida Cracker country.



Dunno how "Cracker" your area is, my dad's folks are from Hardee Co.


----------



## LarryRFL (May 7, 2013)

Then you know what a Cracker really is! Me, I'm full blooded hillbilly. Folks from Virginia and Kentucky, right across the border from one another.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 7, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> Then you know what a Cracker really is! Me, I'm full blooded hillbilly. Folks from Virginia and Kentucky, right across the border from one another.



Granddad arrived in Wauchula in 1917, not an original Cracker tho.. Used to drive thru Ocala, come in on 301, then take 27 to Haines City, then 17.....back before 95/75/4 were finished. Ocala was full of gift shops/tourist traps.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 7, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> Then you know what a Cracker really is! Me, I'm full blooded hillbilly. Folks from Virginia and Kentucky, right across the border from one another.



Strange...my oldest sis/BIL live in Wise.


----------



## LarryRFL (May 7, 2013)

Small world. My grandparents lived in Wise. Used to spend summers up there in my youth. Dad's from Pound. Mom was from Whitesburg, KY.


----------



## greendohn (May 8, 2013)

*No More Jonsered Dealer,,,*

The Amish guy who has carried Jonsered chainsaws for years and years will no longer carry them. 

The shelves are full of "Pro-sumer" and XP model Husqvarna saws. 

Herr Schmidt says his shop will still service the Jonsereds. I didn't get around to talking with him about warranty work on the TSC purchased Jonsereds.

I have never really shopped at the TSC stores around here, and I really don't think I would buy a chainsaw from them.
TSC wanted more than 30 dollars over the price of Rural King on stainless stove pipe from the same manufacturer. 

Looks like I will be buying an orange xp when next I need a chainsaw,,,sad times,,sad times indeed,,,:msp_sad:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 8, 2013)

Stopped at the local TSC and they have the 2238-2255 in stock, the same saws they had in orange. 

They have "Jonsered" branded Oregon Vanguard chain for 27.99$ for a 72 dl loop. 

So as I suspected nothing has changed except the color of the saws they stock.


----------



## PB (May 8, 2013)

Our local TSC had very few saws on the shelf (common problem with TSC) but they did have a 2166 for $699. Prices are pretty dang high for just about everything Jonsered there. Having worked for TSC for 5 years, I am sure they will not do the Jonsered brand any justice. They are poorly displayed and promoted and usually have clutter around all the seasonal items.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 8, 2013)

PB said:


> Our local TSC had very few saws on the shelf (common problem with TSC) but they did have a 2166 for $699. Prices are pretty dang high for just about everything Jonsered there. Having worked for TSC for 5 years, I am sure they will not do the Jonsered brand any justice. They are poorly displayed and promoted and usually have clutter around all the seasonal items.



But, TSC has the best *** belt/blade setup I've seen..
Stoopid question: Do the J-Red dealers have to do warranty service on the TSC/box store sold ***, like John Deere dealers have to do on their stuff?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 8, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> But, TSC has the best *** belt/blade setup I've seen..
> Stoopid question: Do the J-Red dealers have to do warranty service on the TSC/box store sold ***, like John Deere dealers have to do on their stuff?



I haven't dealt with Jonsereds system yet, but as long as you get paid I don't mind doing warranty on stuff sold in box stores. 
Most things are pretty cut and dry weather it's a defect or use and abuse and can be diagnosed without much hassle. 
Takes 5 minutes to fill out and submit warranty info online, and usually get paid for work in 3-5 days. 
I don't see what the big deal is about doing their warranty work, as long as the servicing dealer gets paid well for it.


----------



## timmcat (May 8, 2013)

*Some new info about the BIG ORANGE MOTHERSHIP*

I talked at length with a Husky corporate guy at a local trade show about Jred and where Husky was going with it. It turns out that former head honcho at Husky Mike Jones was doing some backroom dealing with Lowes before he went to work for them. Late in the summer of '12 when TSC was to book their order for '13 they were told no more Husky for you. They came back to the table with a $9,000,00 order to try to sway Jones into letting them keep Husky. He says the decision has been made but you can have Jonsered. TSC gives a $9,000,000 order and has it turned away. Just as a sidebar, Tilton's yearly orders for 2012 were only $3,000,000. TSC's order may have been $90,000,000 I cant remember. Mike Jones also shut the door on Sears and a few other big box brands (hence no more husky built craftsman tractors), setting up his new job to be the exclusive Husky retailer at Lowes.
The 9 or 90 million dollar order vs. the 3 million from Tilton gives you an idea what kind of money TSC can infuse into the Jred brand if they want to.


----------



## mikefunaro (May 8, 2013)

That guy and the story sorta checks out from Bloomberg Business News

Lowe

That's pretty shady


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 8, 2013)

timmcat said:


> I talked at length with a Husky corporate guy at a local trade show about Jred and where Husky was going with it. It turns out that former head honcho at Husky Mike Jones was doing some backroom dealing with Lowes before he went to work for them. Late in the summer of '12 when TSC was to book their order for '13 they were told no more Husky for you. They came back to the table with a $9,000,00 order to try to sway Jones into letting them keep Husky. He says the decision has been made but you can have Jonsered. TSC gives a $9,000,000 order and has it turned away. Just as a sidebar, Tilton's yearly orders for 2012 were only $3,000,000. TSC's order may have been $90,000,000 I cant remember. Mike Jones also shut the door on Sears and a few other big box brands (hence no more husky built craftsman tractors), setting up his new job to be the exclusive Husky retailer at Lowes.
> The 9 or 90 million dollar order vs. the 3 million from Tilton gives you an idea what kind of money TSC can infuse into the Jred brand if they want to.



I imagine TSC order was $90,000,000 if you count all the various Poulan, Poulan Pro and Husqvarna branded items. 
And $3,000,000 seems about right for Tilton's sales with Jonsered, if you say 300$ price tag/ 3,000,000$ you get 
10,000 units and that seems ballpark.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 9, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I haven't dealt with Jonsereds system yet, but as long as you get paid I don't mind doing warranty on stuff sold in box stores.
> Most things are pretty cut and dry weather it's a defect or use and abuse and can be diagnosed without much hassle.
> Takes 5 minutes to fill out and submit warranty info online, and usually get paid for work in 3-5 days.
> I don't see what the big deal is about doing their warranty work, as long as the servicing dealer gets paid well for it.



Well, the JD dealers would rather make the big $$ working on the units they sell, vs. box-store POS, but at the end of the day it's $$ that count. Just like if I were a Trane HVAC "dealer", and I had to service your Home Despot-bought unit....made in the old country. Trane does not mfr. any equipment themselves under 25 ton capacity.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 15, 2013)

Got 20, 2260's and 25, 2253's in today they're very nice saws. 














It's April fools day right?


----------



## spike60 (May 15, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Got 20, 2260's and 25, 2252's in today they're very nice saws.
> 
> It's April fools day right?



Is that the new ship date; April 1, 2014? :msp_w00t:


----------



## SawTroll (May 15, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Got 20, 2260's and 25, 2252's in today they're very nice saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:msp_w00t: Swap those imaginary 2252s for 2253s! :msp_wink:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 15, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> :msp_w00t: Swap those imaginary 2252s for 2253s! :msp_wink:



Fixed that :msp_biggrin:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 15, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Is that the new ship date; April 1, 2014? :msp_w00t:



If they had all of the parts in stock we could do a Johnny Cash and assemble 2260's
for customers one piece at a time.


----------



## mikefunaro (May 15, 2013)

Do you dealers have any estimates on ship dates from your respective distributors?? 

Didn't see this turning into a half a year + deal. 

Haven't made it to a TSC yet.

See the Jred Bar and chain oil comes in a solid red bottle now. 

Are the fluids likely to be Husky fluids with different labels???


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 15, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Do you dealers have any estimates on ship dates from your respective distributors??
> 
> Didn't see this turning into a half a year + deal.
> 
> ...



Looking at inventory they have some 2238, 2240, 2245, 2255, 2166, 2172 Wrap in stock
mostly PHO right now.


----------



## spike60 (May 15, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Do you dealers have any estimates on ship dates from your respective distributors??



If you do, best thing is to pay little attention to them. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## SawTroll (May 15, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> ....
> 
> See the Jred Bar and chain oil comes in a solid red bottle now.
> 
> Are the fluids likely to be Husky fluids with different labels???



Certainly!


----------



## tlandrum (May 15, 2013)

I am told mid June . but I'm not holding my breathe at this point.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 15, 2013)

spike60 said:


> If you do, best thing is to pay little attention to them. :msp_rolleyes:



The only definitive thing I've heard is "We're getting saws, and I'll let you know when we have them"


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 15, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> I am told mid June . but I'm not holding my breathe at this point.



Same here but I also heard the first half of may, and we'll have them before they arrive in TSC
store also. So I'm just hoping to get a 2260 before my birthday November 30th.


----------



## 166 (May 15, 2013)

Jonsered saws should be available by Wednesday May 28th ............................2014


----------



## Great Smokies (May 16, 2013)

Official date given to my dealer: June 15th.


----------



## PB (May 16, 2013)

Anecdotal evidence on the internet supports the idea that dropping Tilton was good for Jonsered. It appears that there are in fact more Jonsered DEALERS being signed up that have the capacity to support the brand. Is it just me or are others seeing it too? We have 2 maybe 3 new JRed dealers posting in this thread.


----------



## LarryRFL (May 16, 2013)

Just heard, I'm the newest RedMax dealer and my order is shipping today but no firmer date on J'red delivery. Still talking mid to late June. Got so much red (J'red, RedMax, Efco) I needed some contrast so I took on Dixon.


----------



## Philbert (May 16, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> Just heard, I'm the newest RedMax dealer and my order is shipping today . . .



Congratulations!

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2013)

PB said:


> Anecdotal evidence on the internet supports the idea that dropping Tilton was good for Jonsered. It appears that there are in fact more Jonsered DEALERS being signed up that have the capacity to support the brand. Is it just me or are others seeing it too?* We have 2 maybe 3 new JRed dealers posting in this thread*.



The numbers surely are growing - soon The Cutting Edge guys will announce they have taken on Jonsered as well...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## LarryRFL (May 16, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Philbert



Congrats are when they go out the door. Commiseration is when they come in, with the bill attached!


----------



## 166 (May 16, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The numbers surely are growing - soon The Cutting Edge guys will announce they have taken on Jonsered as well...:msp_biggrin:



Was going to but they took our rep away when they realigned territories.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 16, 2013)

166 said:


> Was going to but they took our rep away when they realigned territories.:msp_rolleyes:



At least I got my Cutting Edge Super Platinum price bracket from him. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 16, 2013)

The local Jonsered dealer here droped them this winter:msp_sad:. they do real well with there orange cousins.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 16, 2013)

PB said:


> Anecdotal evidence on the internet supports the idea that dropping Tilton was good for Jonsered. It appears that there are in fact more Jonsered DEALERS being signed up that have the capacity to support the brand. Is it just me or are others seeing it too? We have 2 maybe 3 new JRed dealers posting in this thread.



I think so, Tilton said they were uninterested in signing us up when I spoke
them 1-2 years ago. Since "they have 1 dealer in the county and didn't want to sign up any more
to cut in on his sales area"

So when Jonsered switched to in our area Steve Willand Equipment, I sent them an inquiry
about the line and about a month and half later I'm now a Jonsered dealer. I think Willand 
is more on the ball, than Tilton and willing to do the leg work to expand the brand.

For us the allow us to sell some more saws, and compliment the Stihl line filling in where they
have weaknesses. And it allows me to buy OEM Husqvarna service and repair parts without taking
on their entire line.


----------



## LarryRFL (May 16, 2013)

With Pace taking over here in Florida, I was able to take on the RedMax line and can mix and match RedMax and J'red. I can even mix and match on a fleet sale with a customer. With Husqvarna chopping a lot of the J'red line (mainly trimmers) bundling RedMax and Jonsered makes sense.


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I think so, Tilton said they were uninterested in signing us up when I spoke
> them 1-2 years ago. Since "they have 1 dealer in the county and didn't want to sign up any more
> to cut in on his sales area"
> 
> ...



I like your way of thinking! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mikefunaro (May 16, 2013)

LarryRFL said:


> With Pace taking over here in Florida, I was able to take on the RedMax line and can mix and match RedMax and J'red. I can even mix and match on a fleet sale with a customer. With Husqvarna chopping a lot of the J'red line (mainly trimmers) bundling RedMax and Jonsered makes sense.



Some random thoughts that are kinda related: 

I'd imagine you basically need to have stihl, redmax or husky right now just to have decent access to some decent, professionally capable backpack blowers. 

I will be interested to see if they give Jonsered any more blowers than that 50 cc redmax, or significantly expand the trimmer offerings. 

As an end user (and maybe this is less relevant for commercial users) but I'd really like to see husky/redmax/jonsered clean up and expand their "maxtreme" product offering and the attachments. To me this is a huge area that they are missing out on. Look on this site and look around how many people have Stihl kombi tools. Once you get them to buy the powerhead they are going to keep buying attachments. I bought a KM-90 with strimmer and the rubber paddle wheel around 2-3 years ago used for a good price. Since then I've bought the articulating hedge trimmer, tiller, and the pole saw, and an extension. Once someone has the power head they are going to keep buying implements for the system. Then once they have the implements if their powerhead goes they're going to get it fixed or buy a new one. 

I realize there may be less demand for the kombi in the commercial market and the average lawn guy does enough work with a string trimmer to own one as is (or two or three), but even a lot of commercial "landscapers" who do mainly mowing but added services on the side don't use the tools associated with the added services enough to justify purchasing them with independent powerhead units. 

At the end of the day I'm pleased with every last one of the stihl attachments I have purchased but am not really loyal to stihl and if husqvarna/jonsered/redmax had the same extent of offerings at the same or a slightly lesser price I would definitely give it a hard look...The majority of them have been over priced and it's tough to find a kombi package used with a lot of the attachments and the attachments seldom come up for sale on their own...


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2013)

166 said:


> Was going to but they took our rep away when they realigned territories.:msp_rolleyes:



That's too bad! :msp_sad:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 16, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I like your way of thinking! :msp_thumbup:



And Willand also distributes Redmax, Dixon, Blue Bird all Husqvarna owned companies.
So I bet they have a good inventory of Husqvarna brand parts not just for the saws but across the board.


----------



## LarryRFL (May 16, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> Some random thoughts that are kinda related:
> 
> I'd imagine you basically need to have stihl, redmax or husky right now just to have decent access to some decent, professionally capable backpack blowers.
> 
> ...



I don't think Jonsered is going to get any more in the trimmer or blower line. However, my rep is getting other RedMax dealers to take on the Jonsered line so they can pick up the GC2128C combi unit. It's much cheaper than the Maxtreme unit. MSRP $219.95 for GC2128C compared to $329.99 and 28cc to 23.6cc. I use the 2128 and it is a beast. Very strong with any of the attachments. I use the edger, trimmer, pole saw and hedge trimmer. I also rent it and I won't rent junk. With the new trimmed down J'red line, having the large blower and trimmer line up of RedMax makes a powerful combo. J'red as primarily chainsaw and RedMax the lawncare.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 17, 2013)

Hey Bob sold 5, of them 2260's today how many you sell?


----------



## spike60 (May 17, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Hey Bob sold 5, of them 2260's today how many you sell?



At least 8. I'm open til six, so I'm looking to hit a dozen before I close. That will put me over 30 of them for the week. :msp_w00t: Boy, they sure were worth the wait, weren't they!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 17, 2013)

spike60 said:


> At least 8. I'm open til six, so I'm looking to hit a dozen before I close. That will put me over 30 of them for the week. :msp_w00t: Boy, they sure were worth the wait, weren't they!



I'm up to 7, might hit 10 by end of business tomorrow. These things are selling like hotcakes,
completely worth the wait. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## J.Walker (May 17, 2013)

The thing that I'm wondering, will the new Jonsereds come with 50 or 58 ga chain.

.


----------



## R1! (May 17, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Hey Bob sold 5, of them 2260's today how many you sell?



How much are these going for?
Thank You for your time.


----------



## J.Walker (May 17, 2013)

R1! said:


> How much are these going for?
> Thank You for your time.



That depends on who you are and how deep are your pockets.

AS members get a 30% discount too!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## R1! (May 17, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> That depends on who you are and how deep are your pockets.
> 
> AS members get a 30% discount too!:msp_rolleyes:



Not deep your 4 hours away, would be a nice drive.

Cheers


----------



## Great Smokies (May 17, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> The thing that I'm wondering, will the new Jonsereds come with 50 or 58 ga chain.
> 
> .



.325 now supplied with .050 instead of traditional .058, 3/8 as ever is .050. But since you can get the good saws PHO, you could do whatever you want.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 17, 2013)

J.Walker said:


> The thing that I'm wondering, will the new Jonsereds come with 50 or 58 ga chain.
> 
> .



I'm sticking with what's popular with Husky's locally the small mount saws will
run .325 .050, and 3/8 .050, and the large mount saws will get 3/8 .058.


----------



## SawTroll (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 17, 2013)

SawTroll said:


>



One of these days we'll actually have 2252/53's and 2258/60's to sell.


----------



## SawTroll (May 17, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> One of these days we'll actually have 2252/53's and 2258/60's to sell.



I know, just not quite yet! :msp_wink:


----------



## taplinhill (May 17, 2013)

Everything around here in .325 or 3/8 was .058, Husky or Jred.
I already have my 2260 bar and it's in 3/8" .058"....................


----------



## LarryRFL (May 17, 2013)

Well, while I'm waiting I just unloaded a pallet of RedMax stuff. No chainsaws, just blowers, trimmers and stuff. About 90o and 90% when the truck pulled up at 4pm.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 10, 2013)

Product is starting to roll in now. Got 2255's and 2188's last week. Only thing I'm waiting for, (anxiously!), are the 2253 and 2260.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 10, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Product is starting to roll in now. Got 2255's and 2188's last week. Only thing I'm waiting for, (anxiously!), are the 2253 and 2260.



Same here...


----------



## Great Smokies (Jun 10, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> One of these days we'll actually have 2252/53's and 2258/60's to sell.


Dealer here in Franklin, NC says they are still stating 15th June for all models, and they have 2166 and 2172 in the warehouse now. I want to get my hands on the 2260...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 10, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I'm sticking with what's popular with Husky's locally the small mount saws will
> *run .325 .050*, and 3/8 .050, and the large mount saws will get 3/8 .058.



Hopefully that isn't the narrow kerf stuff! :msp_wink:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 10, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Hopefully that isn't the narrow kerf stuff! :msp_wink:



That's what came on all of the 350's they sold at Lowes.
I'm getting mine PHO and putting all standard kerf Oregon bars and LPX .050 chisel chain on .325 saws.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 10, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> That's what came on all of the 350's they sold at Lowes, I'm getting mine PHO
> and putting Oregon bars and LPX chisel chain on them.



Can't use a narrow kerf bar and LPX chain on the 2253, so be sure the Oregon bar is a standard kerf item.


----------



## timmcat (Jun 10, 2013)

My sales rep gave me the choice of .050 or .058 accross the board. So as to not confuse the parts guy I opted for .058 on everything but the 2188. I hope we get some small stuff soon, I'm beginning to wonder if the customers have forgotten about Jred altogether. On a sidenote, anyone have a spare chainbrake handle for a 2116? I borrowed one from my display to bale a guy out, now I'm being told that they aren't available anymore.:msp_angry:

Strange, the Husky one is available still.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey Bob check Willand's inventory. 

2253, 2258, 2260's are now available.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 10, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Hey Bob check Willand's inventory.
> 
> 2253, 2258, 2260's are now available.



Indeed they are. 

And mine shipped and invoiced today. 

Might see 'em tomorrow unless they are still on the dock. Gonna make sure I have the camera.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 10, 2013)

bob you sir, suck. mine are not available yet.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 10, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> bob you sir, suck. mine are not available yet.



I suppose that's true. :msp_w00t:

Don't worry, they're just around the corner for everybody at this point.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 10, 2013)

I think the first 2260 is going to be saved for myself.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well gents, they're on their way..............the UPS truck is gonna be here in a couple three hours. :msp_thumbsup:

I did get a look at the invoice and the build dates are mid-April, so this is about as "fresh" as product gets from Sweden, whether it's Red or orange. 

Cale, I might be one day closer than you are, huh? Gotta wait til tomorrow buddy! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 11, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Well gents, they're on their way..............the UPS truck is gonna be here in a couple three hours. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> I did get a look at the invoice and the build dates are mid-April, so this is about as "fresh" as product gets from Sweden, whether it's Red or orange.
> 
> Cale, I might be one day closer than you are, huh? Gotta wait til tomorrow buddy! :msp_sneaky:



Is the camera ready?


----------



## spike60 (Jun 11, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Is the camera ready?



Oh yeah; charged the battery this morning. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 11, 2013)

Hurry up chocolate truck


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 11, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Hurry up chocolate truck



Most of the time if there's enough fairly large stuff going to one place the UPS loader won't put it on the shelves but just on the floor kinda blocking the way toward the back of the truck and mark it rear door left or rear door right for the location in the truck. That's the best chance for getting an early morning delivery after the 10:30 am deadline air stuff comes off, or maybe even before if it's really blocking the aisle.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well........the wait isn't quite over. :msp_thumbdn: 

Because of the quantity involved, they went out on a pallet, not individually boxed, (which makes sense). So, they weren't on the regular UPS truck. Maybe today, probably tomorrow. 

Hey, after 6 months; what's another day?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 11, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Well........the wait isn't quite over. :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> Because of the quantity involved, they went out on a pallet, not individually boxed, (which makes sense). So, they weren't on the regular UPS truck. Maybe today, probably tomorrow.
> 
> Hey, after 6 months; what's another day?



Anytime I order over 12 units they usually slap it on a pallet.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 11, 2013)

They're here!!! :msp_biggrin: 

pics after lunch


----------



## phil21502 (Jun 11, 2013)

Come on! Lol


----------



## spike60 (Jun 11, 2013)

No big deal here, cause we've seen pics before. But finally having them here on the counter is cool. Real good looking saws IMO. Better than the Husky versions. The top and starter fit well together and have a nice integrated look to them. I can't wait to get home tonight and paint the top silver. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## spike60 (Jun 11, 2013)

While we're talking new stuff, I got a chance to play with one of these things a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mtrees (Jun 11, 2013)

spike60 said:


> No big deal here, cause we've seen pics before. But finally having them here on the counter is cool. Real good looking saws IMO. Better than the Husky versions. The top and starter fit well together and have a nice integrated look to them. I can't wait to get home tonight and paint the top silver. :msp_biggrin:



Thanks for posting Spike!! That is the first time I've seen them. Awesome


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 11, 2013)

They look real good sitting on the counter. I bet they'd look real good on a stump in my front yard


----------



## Philbert (Jun 11, 2013)

spike60 said:


> While we're talking new stuff, I got a chance to play with one of these things a couple weeks ago.



We have whole thread on those - love to have you post your comments there!

Thanks

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/183354.htm

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2013)

Philbert said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/183354.htm
> 
> Philbert



Yes, it is old news on this forum - sort of. 

However, I am not sure that they actually are availiable on the US market yet? Likely not, based on Spikes comment with his picture.....


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2013)

spike60 said:


> No big deal here, cause we've seen pics before. But finally having them here on the counter is cool. Real good looking saws IMO. Better than the Husky versions. The top and starter fit well together and have a nice integrated look to them. I can't wait to get home tonight and paint the top silver. :msp_biggrin:



Where is Jacks heated one(s)? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Philbert (Jun 12, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, it is old news on this forum - sort of. However, I am not sure that they actually are availiable on the US market yet? Likely not, based on Spikes comment with his picture.....



We have had some feedback on these, but limited to a few users. I would love to hear his comments (and find out when I can try one!).

Philbert


----------



## spike60 (Jun 12, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Where is Jacks heated one(s)? :msp_biggrin:



Yes, both him and Eric are looking for the WH models. :msp_rolleyes: I'm thrilled that we finally got the regular ones. 

I don't know if they have any plans to bring them in or not. Got a call into the rep to see if he can shed any light on it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 12, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Yes, both him and Eric are looking for the WH models. :msp_rolleyes: I'm thrilled that we finally got the regular ones.
> 
> I don't know if they have any plans to bring them in or not. Got a call into the rep to see if he can shed any light on it.



Sorry, I just *had too* ask!


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 12, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Where is Jacks heated one(s)? :msp_biggrin:



I'm going with a plan Jane 2253 model for now.

.


----------



## taplinhill (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm holding out for the 2260WH


----------



## J.Walker (Jun 12, 2013)

When I held out for my 562xpg it was a 8 long months before they came on the market.


----------



## taplinhill (Jun 12, 2013)

I've waited 2-1/2 years, what's another 8 months?
It's not like I _NEED_ another saw..........................


----------



## nhlogga (Jun 12, 2013)

spike60 said:


> While we're talking new stuff, I got a chance to play with one of these things a couple weeks ago.



Can't wait till my dealers get the 2260 in. I want one. Are they large or small bar mount?


----------



## mikefunaro (Jun 12, 2013)

nhlogga said:


> Can't wait till my dealers get the 2260 in. I want one. Are they large or small bar mount?



2260 is small mount

I'm kinda surprised these saws aren't making a bigger splash on here but I guess they've been out for quite a while, or at least equivalent-performing saws have been.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 12, 2013)

I was set to get one last winter and they never made it out. Now I'm wondering if I want one again or not.


----------



## Justsaws (Jun 12, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> 2260 is small mount
> 
> I'm kinda surprised these saws aren't making a bigger splash on here but I guess they've been out for quite a while, or at least equivalent-performing saws have been.



To expensive, to hard to find and fugly.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 13, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> 2260 is small mount
> 
> I'm kinda surprised these saws aren't making a bigger splash on here but I guess they've been out for quite a while, or at least equivalent-performing saws have been.



The "splash" has been rather large for a saw that wasn't out in the US yet - and has a sister saw that is.


----------



## BrettStoner (Jun 13, 2013)

spike60 said:


> 100% on target. And that goes a long way towards maintaining the Craftsman brand's strong market share. With Depot and Lowes, your money is barely in the draw and they're telling you, *"If you have a problem, DON'T call us; call the 800 number." Even with the name brand stuff like Husqvarna or Deere. *
> And for many people the geography may not be too friendly. We also sell Ariens and in the recent snow storm got a call from a guy who bought one from home depot. Lives in a remote place over an hour away on mostly back roads. (when they're dry.) Told him we'd work on it if he brought it in, but we simply don't go to his town period. He wasn't expecting that, but the simplicity that's implied with "just call the 800 number" doesn't always mesh with reality.



I just bought a 2238- 14" bar from my local TSC because I needed a small saw for all the bushes I've been taking out for folks and the MS 290 was just getting too heavy for that kind of work and I couldn't afford to spend Stihl kind of money on a small saw at this time. I used the little guy for about an hour and a half off and on, put it back in the truck bed and when I pulled it out to make another cut I noticed a pool of bar oil in my bedliner. O.K., no big deal really, just keep an eye on the oil level until the job was done. Anyways, I called the 800 # (the ONLY #) in the operator's book when I got home and the nice lady (at least she was American) I talked to had never heard of Jonsered chain saws! She asked me if I had dialed the correct number. DOH! I called my TSC and explained the issue to them and they called the same 800# I did. TSC called me back to tell me they got the same result at first that I did but they asked for a supervisor who was able to connect them to someone who knew what they were talking about. Long story short, I have to take the saw back to TSC and they will send it to their warranty shop across the county to get it taken care of and I SHOULD have it back in about a week.

Thankfully I don't need this saw everday and I do still have my Stihl to use but I would think if Husky is serious about establishing Jonsered here the quality control should be much better. Husky is selling 20" bar Poulan Pros at TSC as well. I won't bad mouth those as I did have one from TSC about 7 years ago and it did almost everything I needed it to do and I abused the heck out of that saw and it kept on going. I did have to use a few redneck fixes on it like replacing the screws that hold the handle to the body with bigger ones because the originals fell out but all in all it was decent, especially for the money.


----------



## spike60 (Jun 13, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> 2260 is small mount
> 
> I'm kinda surprised these saws aren't making a bigger splash on here but I guess they've been out for quite a while, or at least equivalent-performing saws have been.



I probably should have put the pics in a new thread, as this one has been around a while.


----------



## zogger (Jun 13, 2013)

nhlogga said:


> Can't wait till my dealers get the 2260 in. I want one. Are they large or small bar mount?



How did you like that battery saw?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 13, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I probably should have put the pics in a new thread, as this one has been around a while.



It is still not too late for that!


----------



## Great Smokies (Jun 13, 2013)

BrettStoner said:


> I just bought a 2238- 14" bar from my local TSC because I needed a small saw for all the bushes I've been taking out for folks and the MS 290 was just getting too heavy for that kind of work and I couldn't afford to spend Stihl kind of money on a small saw at this time. I used the little guy for about an hour and a half off and on, put it back in the truck bed and when I pulled it out to make another cut I noticed a pool of bar oil in my bedliner. O.K., no big deal really, just keep an eye on the oil level until the job was done. Anyways, I called the 800 # (the ONLY #) in the operator's book when I got home and the nice lady (at least she was American) I talked to had never heard of Jonsered chain saws! She asked me if I had dialed the correct number. DOH! I called my TSC and explained the issue to them and they called the same 800# I did. TSC called me back to tell me they got the same result at first that I did but they asked for a supervisor who was able to connect them to someone who knew what they were talking about. Long story short, I have to take the saw back to TSC and they will send it to their warranty shop across the county to get it taken care of and I SHOULD have it back in about a week.


And this is why you buy from a real dealer...


----------



## Philbert (Mar 4, 2017)

Guess which brand of chainsaw I just saw at Menard's . . . 




Philbert


----------



## HarleyT (Mar 4, 2017)

TSC sells them here.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 5, 2017)

We have both TSC and Menard's in our back yard. Another move by Husky to kill off the JONSERED brand.


----------

